# USA - 2016 Copa America



## joezierer (Jan 16, 2011)

For real Copa America should be kept in South America, so they can avoid the embarassement of having their best squads being beaten by Americans and Canadians.


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

Xtremizta said:


> Why in the USA? these Americans don't like FOOTBALL, they can't feel it!


How's that Peruvian league going? Nowhere fast :lol: When did Peru last make the World Cup? 1982 :lol: When did Peru last win a major regional tournament? 1975 :lol: 

For a country that supposedly can't feel football, the US is outperforming your country by every measure. When Peru can put on a successful tournament (never), then you can start talking. 

Not even Brazil or Mexico could host a better tournament than the US, let alone the other rabble in the Americas.


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

MS20 said:


> When did Peru last make the World Cup? 1982 :When did Peru last win a major regional tournament? 1975
> 
> For a country that supposedly can't feel football, the US is outperforming your country by every measure.


Now I don't want to play Devil's Advocate here, as I fully support the progress of Soccer in the USA, but you can't really compare the relative of success of the US MNT versus South American countries if only because they are in completely separate Associations. Put simply it's a damn lot harder to qualify for the World Cup when your qualifiers include playing Brazil, Uruguay and Argentina in CONMEBOL, as opposed playing to Barbados, St Lucia and Canada in CONCACAF.

Still, let's keep it civil.


----------



## joezierer (Jan 16, 2011)

matthemod said:


> Now I don't want to play Devil's Advocate here, as I fully support the progress of Soccer in the USA, but you can't really compare the relative of success of the US MNT versus South American countries if only because they are in completely separate Associations. Put simply it's a damn lot harder to qualify for the World Cup when your qualifiers include playing Brazil, Uruguay and Argentina in CONMEBOL, as opposed playing to Barbados, St Lucia and Canada in CONCACAF.
> 
> Still, let's keep it civil.


In 2010 Peru finished dead last in the South American Qualifiers, including losing 6-0 to Uruguay, 3-0 to Bolivia, 3-1 to Chile, and 3-1 to Venezuela.

Peru is bad.


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

Playing in south america is a whole different ball game. Its arguably the hardest confederation to qualify out of so you cant really compare Peru's NT with the US. The only concacaf team that has a chance to qualify Conmebol is Mexico..and thats only bc Estadio Azteca has a good homefield advantage...something which other concacaf teams lack and is crucial in South America qualifiers.


----------



## MicroX (Sep 8, 2007)

Latin l0cO said:


> Playing in south america is a whole different ball game. Its arguably the hardest confederation to qualify out of so you cant really compare Peru's NT with the US. The only concacaf team that has a chance to qualify Conmebol is Mexico..and thats only bc Estadio Azteca has a good homefield advantage...something which other concacaf teams lack and is crucial in South America qualifiers.


Something the South American media fails to realize when they go out and say Conmebol has the toughest qualifiers is that not every national team in the Conmebol is at its prime when it competes at any given Qualifier. Peru was once in its prime, Colombia was recently in its prime, Bolivia once had a qualifying team, Ecuador is/was just in a stage to qualify, Venezuela is improving but this isn't always the case.


----------



## fermone04 (Feb 19, 2009)

:cheers:Shit I'm all for it i hope the US keeps it, and you can count on me for sure, 1 Mexico Game for SURE, and why not a Brazil or Argentina game heck yeahhh:banana:


----------



## Paraguay Dreamer (Feb 23, 2012)

I prefer Brazil to host this event. Usa play footbal with hands.


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

Paraguay Dreamer said:


> I prefer Brazil to host this event. Usa play footbal with hands.


Another ignorant fool.


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

Paraguay Dreamer said:


> I prefer Brazil to host this event. Usa play footbal with hands.


Another poster from another failed football country. If people are goin to rag on the US, at least come from Brazil or Argentina, not football pariah states. 

The jealousy reeks. When Paraguay makes it out of the third world, feel free to call back.


----------



## MicroX (Sep 8, 2007)

MS20 said:


> Another poster from another failed football country. If people are goin to rag on the US, at least come from Brazil or Argentina, not football pariah states.
> 
> The jealousy reeks. When Paraguay makes it out of the third world, feel free to call back.


You're going a little too far, man.

Paraguay made it to the quarter-finals of the last World Cup and that's saying a lot for a small land-locked country that's smaller than the State of California.


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

MicroX said:


> You're going a little too far, man.
> 
> Paraguay made it to the quarter-finals of the last World Cup and that's saying a lot for a small land-locked country that's smaller than the State of California.


If morons dish it out they should be prepared to take it. And Paraguay is a backward nation by many measures, not least their football. If you find that offensive, thats not my problem.


----------



## MicroX (Sep 8, 2007)

MS20 said:


> If morons dish it out they should be prepared to take it. And Paraguay is a backward nation by many measures, not least their football. If you find that offensive, thats not my problem.


No one's offended. You just sound stupid attacking a footballing nation that actually did well in the last World Cup and is actually a good team.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Before this thread goes downhill anymore, let's talk stadiums. 

Two stadiums you can bet your life savings will host a lot of games due to the demographics of the area.

Metlife Stadium in New Jersey










Sunlife Stadium in Miami










Other venues I think they might use are the Rose Bowl in Los Angeles(or the new NFL stadium if it gets built), Reliant Stadium in Houston, Cowboys Stadium in Dallas, and various other northeastern NFL stadiums.


----------



## MicroX (Sep 8, 2007)

Hopefully they use Miami for this tournament. They didn't come down to Miami for the World Cup and when they host the Gold Cup, they used the Orange Bowl or FIU stadium.


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

MicroX said:


> Something the South American media fails to realize when they go out and say Conmebol has the toughest qualifiers is that not every national team in the Conmebol is at its prime when it competes at any given Qualifier. Peru was once in its prime, Colombia was recently in its prime, Bolivia once had a qualifying team, Ecuador is/was just in a stage to qualify, Venezuela is improving but this isn't always the case.


Conmebol has the toughest qualifiers bc there always 2-3 decent teams that are left out. Unlike Europe where you only have 1-2 decent teams per group. In South America you have Brazil and Argentina plus Uruguay, Chile, Colombia, Ecuador, Paraguay, and even Venezuela and Peru who are better than most 2nd tier Euro team. On top that you have Bolivia holding down their fortresses 3000m above sea level. Even Brazil(the 2002 champs almost didn't qualify for that tournament) and Argentina struggling in 2010 qualifiers goes to show you the painstaking process.


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

MS20 said:


> Another poster from another failed football country. If people are goin to rag on the US, at least come from Brazil or Argentina, not football pariah states.
> 
> The jealousy reeks. When Paraguay makes it out of the third world, feel free to call back.


Paraguay had a tragic occurance this past wc cycle. Their top striker Salvador Cabanas was shot down in mexico city a little b4 the WC. And yet despite this they made it to the QF..losing against eventual winners Spain. Not bad for a country of it's size


----------



## jackgold46 (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm a supporter of this competition and its structure. However you have to confess it scents of avarice when it's being performed moreover to rather than in position of the 2015 Copa The united states and Silver Cup competitions. That's a bit much in my guides. Groups will be incredibly upset about their gamers enjoying competitions two decades in a row, or three in a row for groups in the 2014 globe cup.


----------



## Hansadyret (Jun 22, 2008)

JYDA said:


> Clubs will be extremely angry about their players playing tournaments two years in a row, or three in a row for teams in the 2014 world cup.


This.
If they are going to do this they should have copa america every 4 years like the Euro with both teams from Concacaf and Conmebol.
I don't think USA and Mexico would want a full merger of concacaf and Conmebol, would take away their free ticket to qualify for the WC.


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

^^^^
I agree 
maybe costa rica... but they don't have the stadiums to host one


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

slipperydog said:


> The NFL doesn't start playing games until August. Turf stadiums will have plenty of time to let the grass set. Trust me, they'll do whatever is necessary to have an up-to-par field if it means their hosting abilities are at stake.


It doesn't matter how long they have time to let it set for. The stuff only lasts for three weeks tops anyways. They can do whatever they want, but grass over turf is still going to suck.


----------



## vitaming (Oct 5, 2011)

chotu32 said:


> No doubt Uruguay, Argentina will draw big crowds, but these teams aren't going to sell out NFL stadiums if they aren't playing Mexico or the US. The reason that Mexico sells out NFL stadiums in random cities is because they have massive populations in the US.
> 
> I'm not saying big crowds will not come for these teams, I'm just saying that they way you've worded it makes it sound like it will be even bigger than when Mexico plays, which isn't the case


You underestimate how many Central Americans support Argentina as a second team.


----------



## chotu32 (Mar 28, 2010)

vitaming said:


> You underestimate how many Central Americans support Argentina as a second team.


I'm sure, it must be more than those who support Mexico, no?


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

ryebreadraz said:


> It doesn't matter how long they have time to let it set for. The stuff only lasts for three weeks tops anyways. They can do whatever they want, but grass over turf is still going to suck.


It would be fine for a group game or two. And that's all a smaller market like Seattle would get for a regional tournament like this anyway. That said, I would agree with your list except I would take Denver over Phoenix. I understand that a game played in Phoenix would be indoors and has a newer stadium, but the area is still bloody hot in the summer and the stadium is in the absolute middle of nowhere. The technical capabilities of the facilities are fine, but for this tournament it would be a poor host city.


----------



## El Cholo (Jul 19, 2008)

chotu32 said:


> I'm sure, it must be more than those who support Mexico, no?


LOL, Central Americans hate the Mexican team due to jealousy.


----------



## chotu32 (Mar 28, 2010)

El Cholo said:


> LOL, Central Americans hate the Mexican team due to jealousy.


there's nothing to be jealous about, it's not like mexico or any other north american team for that matter are ever even semi-final contenders at the world cup


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

chotu32 said:


> there's nothing to be jealous about, it's not like mexico or any other north american team for that matter are ever even semi-final contenders at the world cup


You're doing a good job of trolling without being overt. Regardless, I would advise you to knock it off. If you would like to bring substantive conversation about the tournament itself, that's fine, but the backhanded swipes at CONCACAF and football in North America need to stop.


----------



## cavalier (Jul 13, 2010)

edit


----------



## cavalier (Jul 13, 2010)

soup or man said:


> How is this...
> 
> 
> ...different from what goes on in South America or Europe?


:lol: highly artificial atmosphere... without passion


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

cavalier said:


> :lol: highly artificial atmosphere... without passion


Artificial? You're a fool.


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

cavalier said:


> :lol: highly artificial atmosphere... without passion





carnifex2005 said:


> Artificial? You're a fool.


Still, at least those Major League Soccer teams can get 20,000 people to a stadium. Can't say the same for cavalier's club Nautico. :lol: Brazil the spiritual home of football, average attendance 15,000. :lol:


----------



## chotu32 (Mar 28, 2010)

MS20 said:


> Still, at least those Major League Soccer teams can get 20,000 people to a stadium. Can't say the same for cavalier's club Nautico. :lol: Brazil the spiritual home of football, average attendance 15,000. :lol:


I hope I can make this comment without being accused of "trolling". But you really can't compare the atmosphere or crowds at football games in BraZil's league to those at MAJOR League SoCCer.

They probably have lower level teams that bring their average attendance down, but overall you see some huge crowds at their league, even upwards of 80,000 at times. And the atmosphere is intense. Just search for random brazilian league, or even argentinean league games on youtube.

EDIT: -- and before i get accused of taking a swipe at CONCACAF, I'll admit many teams in Mexico have a tremendous crowds and atmosphere too (even random mid or lower table teams like Queretaro)


----------



## joezierer (Jan 16, 2011)

Chotu32 I think you may be getting Central and South America confused. Central America is everyone between Panama and Mexico.

If you're really gonna tell me Honduras et al. is good then you must not watch soccer at all.


----------



## El Cholo (Jul 19, 2008)

chotu32 said:


> there's nothing to be jealous about, it's not like mexico or any other north american team for that matter are ever even semi-final contenders at the world cup


And now Mexico beats brazil to take the GOLD. U mad little phaggot, yeah u mad!!!!!!!


----------



## cavalier (Jul 13, 2010)

MS20 said:


> Still, at least those Major League Soccer teams can get 20,000 people to a stadium. Can't say the same for cavalier's club Nautico. :lol: Brazil the spiritual home of football, average attendance 15,000. :lol:


Rlx, the capacity of the stadium is only 20K, it's a old one. From next year we will play in the Arena Pernambuco (46K) (World Cup and Confederations Cup stadium). Then we talk about average attendance..kay:


----------



## Paraguay Dreamer (Feb 23, 2012)

I prefer this event in any country in South America, including Bolivia, Ecuador, Uruguay.


----------



## chotu32 (Mar 28, 2010)

El Cholo said:


> And now Mexico beats brazil to take the GOLD. U mad little phaggot, yeah u mad!!!!!!!


You musn't be aware that the Olympics is primarily under-23, only 3 overrage players allowed. Nigeria has won both at the olympics and u-21 world cup several times, I believe cameroon has too. I don't even need to explain my point. Yeaahhhh I'm a mad little phaggot!!!!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

El Cholo said:


> And now Mexico beats brazil to take the GOLD. *U mad little phaggot,* yeah u mad!!!!!!!


I know that wasn't directed at me, but you better do some serious back pedaling. Comments like that are going to get you banned from SSC and aren't acceptable at all. 

(I'd think carefully about your next move.) hno:


----------



## hubemx (Jul 29, 2006)

chotu32 said:


> You musn't be aware that the Olympics is primarily under-23, only 3 overrage players allowed. Nigeria has won both at the olympics and u-21 world cup several times, I believe cameroon has too. I don't even need to explain my point. Yeaahhhh I'm a mad little phaggot!!!!


If it´s soooo easy to win why central american countries never won the gold?


----------



## brewerfan386 (Apr 24, 2009)

ryebreadraz said:


> Chicago, Soldier Field


Chicago is out, the field is too narrow for a FIFA regulation pitch.


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

GunnerJacket said:


> Plus, CONMEBOL doesn't want to deal with MLS' different season schedule


doesn't Brazil do the same thing?


----------



## goldy21 (Nov 10, 2008)

cavalier said:


> :lol: highly artificial atmosphere... without passion


Boca Juniors fans beating stewards unconscious. Gotta love their "passion":

http://youtu.be/5vLqpqz_z74


----------



## renemen (Oct 17, 2012)

I THINK THAT TOURNAMENT IS AN AWFUL MISTAKE! IN THE LAST YEARS CONCACAF LEVEL´S BEEN INCREASED, THE TOURNAMENTS AND TEAMS BECAME STRONGER YEAR AFTER YEAR THE CONFEDERATION IS CONSOLIDATING AND HAS SHOWN THAT THERE´S NO NEED FOR CONMEBOL HELP. THE TEAMS OF THE CONCACAF SHOULD NO SUPPORT THIS IDEA. CONMEBOL HAS DESPITE CONCACAF TROUGH THE YEARS AND SUDDENLY THEY WANT TO CELEBRATE IN THE NORTH OF THE CONTINENT, THE ONLY THING THEY ARE LOOKING FOR, IS THE MONEY. RIGHT NOW PLAYING ACTUAL MODE OF COPA AMERICA AND COPA LIBERTADORES IS SUCH A HASSLE FOR MEXICAN TEAMS. WE MUST STAY WITH OUR CONFEDERATION.


----------



## firmon1 (Sep 28, 2012)

^^I totally disagree with you, the better teams you play in an official competition the better you get obviously, it takes time for this to happen I will rather have El TRI/USA play against Argentina, Brazil, Uruguay. Just to name a few, and you can still add 3 more strong South American’s teams to this list easily, no offence to the rest of the Teams in CONCACAF, although I agree with you that we need to increase the level of our federation however this might take light years. I think CONMEBOL & CONCACAF Both federation are all about the money and me as a fan who cares? I don’t, as long as we get a sport event of the this magnitude for us the spectators and a better chance to see a Brazil VS Argentina, Argentina VS Mexico or US vs. Brazil front row or whatever your team is in an official competition not a friendly match I’m all for it, the UEFA Euro has 16 Teams and I’m pretty sure what CONMEBOL/CONCACAF are trying to do is see what kind of revenue and $$ you get from this event if this is profitable I’m sure that this is just the beginning.


----------



## Wingard64 (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## RobertoMalone (Oct 26, 2012)

soup or man said:


> How is this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive seen a lot of usa "soccer" fans, i think you are doing great its nice to see how you are improving in this area

greetings from argentina :cheers:

watch this video


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

CONMEBOL president Nicolas Leoz says he is 'almost certain' that the 2016 Copa will happen.


----------



## RegiON4 (Dec 11, 2012)

the perfect excuse for a trip of 12 hours (in Car) and visit the Cowboy Stadium, USA has a great support to the Soccer,can be seen in the CCL


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

USA is the perfect host for a Centennial Copa America, almost every team will have native supporters in the stadiums. Btw... I can easily attend to games in Florida


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Official annoumcement could come as early as May 1

http://www.beinsports.tv/news/artic...0/title/copa-america-centenario-coming-to-usa


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

CONCACAF & CONMEBOL have scheduled a press conference for Thursday, presumably related to the 2016 Copa America.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

finally


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2014)

Imagine if they announced a unified Copa America not just for 2016 but beyond. 

A merger between conmebol and concacaf is very difficult politically, and is unlikely to happen. No one has to merge anything, we can keep our separate WC qualifying, Champions League etc, but why cant we have a 16 team unified comp every 4 years? 

It does no harm to anyone, is logistically feasible, and it raises the profile/finances for a competition that would push the Euros for importance. Copa America is already important, but the access to these new markets on a regular basis would take it to another level. Would also allow for 5-7 strong bidding nations, as opposed to 1-3 now. We (US) are paying $1B for 2018/2022 for WCs that arent in our natural timezone. Imagine how much the US/Mexico/Canada in particular could contribute to the benefit of the whole Americas in the future.


----------



## Kerrybai (Apr 29, 2013)

5portsF4n said:


> Imagine if they announced a unified Copa America not just for 2016 but beyond.
> 
> A merger between conmebol and concacaf is very difficult politically, and is unlikely to happen. No one has to merge anything, we can keep our separate WC qualifying, Champions League etc, but why cant we have a 16 team unified comp every 4 years?
> 
> It does no harm to anyone, is logistically feasible, and it raises the profile/finances for a competition that would push the Euros for importance. Copa America is already important, but the access to these new markets on a regular basis would take it to another level. Would also allow for 5-7 strong bidding nations, as opposed to 1-3 now. We (US) are paying $1B for 2018/2022 for WCs that arent in our natural timezone. Imagine how much the US/Mexico/Canada in particular could contribute to the benefit of the whole Americas in the future.


Agreed it would be fantastic, let's be honest the Gold Cup is pretty sad excuse for a tournament. It's only real appeal is the US-Mexico rivalry. A 16 team Copa America could do wonders for US and Mexican soccer while increasing the popularity and scale for the South American teams. As a European I would find it far more appealing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2014)

Kerrybai said:


> Agreed it would be fantastic, let's be honest the Gold Cup is pretty sad excuse for a tournament. It's only real appeal is the US-Mexico rivalry. A 16 team Copa America could do wonders for US and Mexican soccer while increasing the popularity and scale for the South American teams. As a European I would find it far more appealing.


Yep. To be honest, if Concacaf want they can continue with the Gold Cup to decide who gets to join US/Mexico at a unified Copa America. That's the plan for 2016 I think. USA/Mex automatic, and the rest of the spots will be decided based on performance at next years Gold Cup. 

It would be a tight competition too. I don't think it would devalue anything. US/Mex are competitive, and other nations like Costa Rica and Honduras have shown their quality. Canada will come good one day..

It's one of those things where you're struggling to not only find a downside, but political landmines preventing it from happening. No ones toes would be stepped on. 

The good thing is that the (undoubtedly incredible) success of US2016 might be the catalyst to force a unified cup.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

A unified cup long-term would sort of take away the confederational integrity of CONMEBOL. If a CONCACAF team wins, is there no champion of CONMEBOL? Seems very odd. However, I agree, opening up the competition to the American market and a trillion dollar economy would make the competition explode in popularity and revenue, and would be followed almost as closely as the Euros.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2014)

It might be odd, but remember that situation exists right now in Copa Libertadores, where a Mexican team could feasibly become the south american champion. 

Or you could even have a conmebol comp with domestic based players. If a unified comp became accepted, that question would be forgotten quickly I feel. As long as the best players played in a unified comp, people would accept it quickly, especially as conmebol would be likely to rule for some time yet. Confed cup qualification could be based on best placed from respective region.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

5portsF4n said:


> ... but why cant we have a 16 team unified comp every 4 years?


Devil's advocate:
- CONMEBOL tournament is, on the whole, very accessible to fans across the continent. You risk disenfranchising many fans each time you take the show to US, Mexico or Canada. especially when you consider typical local economies for these nations.

Conversely, will the growing throngs of US and Canadian fans support the event when it's played in Colombia, Argentina, etc? 

- CONMEBOL tournament, while laden with the Brasilian and Argentine powers, is typically closely contested and balanced due to the relative absence of minnows. Thus the attraction for a joint venture may be less enticing to the likes of Ecuador, Paraguay, etc. who find success an even tougher chase. This goes doubly so for the bulk of smaller CONCACAF nations who'd be afraid of becoming nothing but bottom feeders. 

Much like those dreaming of the Old Firm in the PL - Appealing to neutrals eyeing more big contests but the middling and weaker clubs see nothing but more obstacles to their own success.

To wit...


Kerrybai said:


> Agreed it would be fantastic, let's be honest the Gold Cup is pretty sad excuse for a tournament. It's only real appeal is the US-Mexico rivalry. A 16 team Copa America could do wonders for US and Mexican soccer while increasing the popularity and scale for the South American teams. As a European I would find it far more appealing.


We're witnessing the settling in of how global media revenues are impacting both the pro game and the national game, and it's becoming obvious that something could/should be done to account for the differences between smaller and bigger nations. In some cases I would love to see joint national leagues that might foster more top-flight talent and wealthier clubs in places like Scandanavia and Central America. And while I'm not sure what to do about the international scheme, I do agree it would help immensely if Canada could become a stronger soccer presence. 

Perhaps we can convince some of the islands to revisit the various designs for a nation-state of Caribbea?! "_Sure it will be a political mess and it won't solve any other problems, but you'll have a much stronger football team!" _


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2014)

The West Indies already play cricket. They wouldn't do it though, and CONCACAF wouldn't support it because their member base would go from 30+ to a 10 or so if you created a West Indies soccer team, losing a lot of political influence in the world game. 

I just don't think the watering down of the tournament would happen. I think USA, Mexico, Costa Rica, Honduras on their own could turn over the likes of Bolivia, Paraguay and Venezuela regularly. Add in a stronger Canada, and equally competitive nations like Guatemala, and increasingly Panama, Cuba etc, and I just don't see it watering down the comp. 

Then again, I'd be happy if US/Mex were admitted to form a regular 12 team tournament. That would be a fairly acceptable worst case scenario, and would mitigate against some of the issues you raised. Both CONMEBOL and the two big fish in CONCACAF would get what they want from such a relationship.

You also mention regional leagues - I'd be downright shocked if something didn't happen on that front. It's happening in South East Asia from next year, and I think we'll begin to see it in Europe very shortly.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

GunnerJacket said:


> Devil's advocate:
> - CONMEBOL tournament is, on the whole, very accessible to fans across the continent. You risk disenfranchising many fans each time you take the show to US, Mexico or Canada. especially when you consider typical local economies for these nations.
> 
> Conversely, will the growing throngs of US and Canadian fans support the event when it's played in Colombia, Argentina, etc?


If it’s marketed like the World Cup, than yes, I believe US supporters would be very excited about Caracas 2020, Montevideo 2024, etc. If ESPN tells Americans something is important, they usually believe it. Like the Euros. It's why the Kentucky Derby and Olympics still get huge ratings despite being sports outside of the main consciousness for most of the year. And of course, the hardcore soccer fans fully understand how big the Copa America is.



> - CONMEBOL tournament, while laden with the Brasilian and Argentine powers, is typically closely contested and balanced due to the relative absence of minnows. Thus the attraction for a joint venture may be less enticing to the likes of Ecuador, Paraguay, etc. who find success an even tougher chase. This goes doubly so for the bulk of smaller CONCACAF nations who'd be afraid of becoming nothing but bottom feeders.
> 
> Much like those dreaming of the Old Firm in the PL - Appealing to neutrals eyeing more big contests but the middling and weaker clubs see nothing but more obstacles to their own success.


I don’t know that 16 team tournament would make it any more or less enticing to the likes of Ecuador and Paraguay. If bringing in CONCACAF teams further legitimizes the competition, those federations will reap the benefits, both financial and in terms of development. Also, smaller CONCACAF nations already are bottom feeders, and again, the financial windfall they will get (even if they don’t participate) from the tournament can only help in their development.


----------



## gonzabar_77 (May 17, 2009)

I really like the idea. Some official news about stadiums or venues? 2 years is a short time...


----------



## alejo25 (Nov 17, 2006)

Distance is just an excuse to permit countries like America and Mexico to qualified to every single World Cup. 

About Copa America in the States I think it is a brilliant idea to promote it in such a huge market. Now, I would hate to see the name translated into English like they do both way with that tournament they held in the North for concacaf teams.


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Archbishop said:


> Hopefully FOX passes and we get ESPN or NBC to do it.


I can't see FOX passing on this especially since its the US national team and its being played here. I expect a large marketing campaign and a lot of people tuning in. You also have to remember ESPN holds the rights for Euro 2016 and it will be played at the same time (Euro games will go on in mid afternoon, Copa America games will take place in prime time). The worst thing that could happen is for beIN to buy the rights. No one has that channel (Comcast in my area still doesn't carry it in HD) unless you pay extra for the sports package or the premium tier. At least most people get Fox Sports 1, FSN or NBCSN on their digital cable package.

Gold Cup 2015 (winner gets spot in Confederations Cup)
Copa America 2016
Confederations Cup 2017 
World Cup 2018

It's gonna be interesting following the US national team in the next four years...


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

gonzabar_77 said:


> I really like the idea. Some official news about stadiums or venues? 2 years is a short time...





> Among the stadiums being considered as hosts are *Sun Life Stadium; the Rose Bowl in Pasadena, Calif.; MetLife Stadium in East Rutherford, N.J.; the Citrus Bowl in Orlando; RFK Stadium in Washington, D.C.; Stanford (Calif.) Stadium; and Reliant Stadium in Houston*.


I don't understand RFK and Stanford, we have much better stadiums out there than those two. Why no Seattle? They got the highest attendance in MLS and have produced a great home field advantage for the US in qualifying. Also, you would think at least one midwest city like Chicago (Soldier Field) or Kansas City (Arrowhead Stadium) should be on the list.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Lakeland said:


> I don't understand RFK and Stanford, we have much better stadiums out there than those two. Why no Seattle? They got the highest attendance in MLS and have produced a great home field advantage for the US in qualifying.


It might be BECAUSE of the MLS team player there that the event conflicts with the schedule or is viewed as causing more undue wear and tear on the turf. A consideration, anyway. Also...



> Also, you would think at least one midwest city like Chicago (Soldier Field) or Kansas City (Arrowhead Stadium) should be on the list.


I'm guessing they're trying to avoid isolated venues for the sake of team and fan travel. Since this is a smaller tournament than the WC with fewer venues needed I imagine they'll pick most based on clustered proximities.


----------



## RFSK (Aug 13, 2012)

Lakeland said:


> I can't see FOX passing on this especially since its the US national team and its being played here. I expect a large marketing campaign and a lot of people tuning in. You also have to remember ESPN holds the rights for Euro 2016 and it will be played at the same time (Euro games will go on in mid afternoon, Copa America games will take place in prime time). The worst thing that could happen is for beIN to buy the rights. No one has that channel (Comcast in my area still doesn't carry it in HD) unless you pay extra for the sports package or the premium tier. At least most people get Fox Sports 1, FSN or NBCSN on their digital cable package.
> 
> *Gold Cup 2015* (winner gets spot in Confederations Cup)
> Copa America 2016
> ...


Winner plays USA in a playoff match, they won the 2013 edition, if they win they go straight to the confer cup.

And you forgot the Olympics, which us didn't qualify last time


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

RFSK said:


> Winner plays USA in a playoff match, they won the 2013 edition, if they win they go straight to the confer cup.
> 
> And you forgot the Olympics, which us didn't qualify last time


Well that's great. That gives the US two chances to qualify for the Confederations Cup. I think its very important to play in it so that the players get acquainted to the stadiums and climate a year prior to the World Cup. 



GunnerJacket said:


> I'm guessing they're trying to avoid isolated venues for the sake of team and fan travel. Since this is a smaller tournament than the WC with fewer venues needed I imagine they'll pick most based on clustered proximities.


That makes sense but if they are doing that why not pick the new 49ers Stadium instead of playing at Stanford.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Lakeland said:


> That makes sense but if they are doing that why not pick the new 49ers Stadium instead of playing at Stanford.


That I have no idea. It might be that Stanford offers a better value to the USSF right now based on their contract terms. I would imagine that if Levi's wants to get into hosting more events that they'd contact the USSF and say "_We're ready to dance_."

That being said, Stanford stadium is hardly a poor venue. It's not like premium seating and suites are the high priority for these events, IMO, and for some of these match ups we won't need 60k+ seats. Honduras vs. Paraguay, say.


----------



## alexis759 (Jun 27, 2006)

alejo25 said:


> Distance is just an excuse to permit countries like America and Mexico to qualified to every single World Cup.
> 
> About Copa America in the States I think it is a brilliant idea to promote it in such a huge market. Now, I would hate to see the name translated into English like they do both way with that tournament they held in the North for concacaf teams.


America? I thought America was a continent, not a country. As far as I know, Mexico, Guatemala, Colombia is part of America


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

alexis759 said:


> America? I thought America was a continent, not a country. As far as I know, Mexico, Guatemala, Colombia is part of America


Technically those nations are part of _North_ and/or _Central_ America.

It's common parlance for people to refer to the USA, the nation that has the name America in it's title, as simply America. They don't mean to be snide, it's simply common vernacular. 

Especially on US based message boards.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

alexis759 said:


> America? I thought America was a continent, not a country. As far as I know, Mexico, Guatemala, Colombia is part of America


Can we please stop with this bullshit argument in every thread?


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

alejo25 said:


> Distance is just an excuse to permit countries like America and Mexico to qualified to every single World Cup.
> 
> About Copa America in the States I think it is a brilliant idea to promote it in such a huge market. Now, I would hate to see the name translated into English like they do both way with that tournament they held in the North for concacaf teams.


I keep trying to find the country America.. but i just cant find it.. Please be more specific since canada, argentina, Brazil, etc are in the continent of America..!


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

larsul said:


> I keep trying to find the country America.. but i just cant find it.. Please be more specific since canada, argentina, Brazil, etc are in the continent of America..!


A) There is no continent called America. It's either North America or South America. Pick one.

B)From now on every a**hole who insists that people on a USA board refer to the USA as The United States of America are hereby required to say the full and proper title of their nation, such as the Estados Unidos Mexicanos, Republica de Guatemala, or República Federativa do Brasil. 

Otherwise if you get to say just Mexico, we get to say America. Comprende?


----------



## Kerrybai (Apr 29, 2013)

larsul said:


> I keep trying to find the country America.. but i just cant find it.. Please be more specific since canada, argentina, Brazil, etc are in the continent of America..!


But none of those countries you mentioned have 'America' in their title so why would we refer to them as such?

A lot of us Europeans say America when referring the the USA as it was the traditional land where we emigrated to. Here in Ireland America means USA. If we refer to the continents we say South or North America. :cheers:


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

larsul said:


> I keep trying to find the country America.. but i just cant find it.. Please be more specific since canada, argentina, Brazil, etc are in the continent of America..!


Do United Mexican Statians have no other problems than worrying about what Americans call themselves?


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Do United Mexican Statians have no other problems than worrying about what Americans call themselves?


well, this is an international forum, so it would be great if you speak correctly about locations. 
Everybody have problems. I don´t get your question. 
back to topic.
Is there an oficial web site about this tournament yet?


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

seems a little offtopic but i do agree with larsul.

Anyways, I wonder why Las Vegas doesn't get to be a host city, I've always wonder that with Gold cups as well.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

larsul said:


> well, this is an international forum, so it would be great if you speak correctly about locations.
> Everybody have problems. I don´t get your question.
> *back to topic.*
> Is there an oficial web site about this tournament yet?


'Back to topic'

Typical response. So you derail the thread with your asinine, unoriginal passive aggressive post about the meaning of 'American' (that has been debated in countless threads) and then try to make it appear as if you're the saint and trying to bring the discussion back to topic. In the future, threads wouldn't need to go 'back to topic' if people would stop derailing them


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Legomaniac said:


> seems a little offtopic but i do agree with larsul.
> 
> Anyways, I wonder why Las Vegas doesn't get to be a host city, I've always wonder that with Gold cups as well.


If they can get an MLS team (and stadium), they might be future contenders. As of now though there is enough competition from other cities with already existing venues. I'd love to see Las Vegas host it eventually.


----------



## luife100 (Apr 12, 2006)

GunnerJacket said:


> A) There is no continent called America. It's either North America or South America. Pick one.
> 
> B)From now on every a**hole who insists that people on a USA board refer to the USA as The United States of America are hereby required to say the full and proper title of their nation, such as the Estados Unidos Mexicanos, Republica de Guatemala, or República Federativa do Brasil.
> 
> Otherwise if you get to say just Mexico, we get to say America. Comprende?


Its a cultural problem, in latin america we use the five continent based system (just as the olympics games), which implies that south and north america are part of the continent called America. Personally I think its more accurate consider it as two different continents, but then I dont know why there is not a formal definition or an official version. This is getting ridiculous just as few years ago when scientist got ashamed of not having an oficial definition of what a planet was.

Since your perspective may seem clear that America is a country, but from us America refers to a continent, so refer yourself as the whole continent seems disrespectful. Just look the name of the cup, is called Copa America and has never been organized before in USA.

Why cant you take some of your ancient native heritage and put that in your name as everyone else?


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

luife100 said:


> Its a cultural problem, in latin america we use the five continent based system (just as the olympics games), which implies that south and north america are part of the continent called America. Personally I think its more accurate consider it as two different continents, but then I dont know why there is not a formal definition or an official version.


There is a formal definition and it's not the Johnny-come-lately marketing ploy coming from the IOC which treats North and South America as married (even though they do pluralize the title by saying America*s*) yet Australia and Oceana deserve a ring for themselves!

That somehow a culture chooses by will not to recognize that there is no single geographic continent called just "America" is astounding to me. Do they view Eurasia as a single continent, too? 


> Since your perspective may seem clear that America is a country, but from us America refers to a continent, so refer yourself as the whole continent seems disrespectful.


Disrespectful is assuming we're trying to co-op the name of the continent, which we're not, when all we're doing is the same as everyone else - dropping the formal titles involved in the name of our country to just use the locational derivative, which in this case is America. 

Like I said, if people want us to start using the full name of our nation so that we don't sound snotty, then I expect everyone else to do the same. 



> Just look the name of the cup, is called Copa America and has never been organized before in USA.


Why is it not called the Copa Sur America, then, since they traditionally only invite nations from that continent!

Conmebol is choosing to come to the USA. We're not stealing the tournament from anyone.


> Why cant you take some of your ancient native heritage and put that in your name as everyone else?


Like Colombia? (I don't recall that the Mayans and Incas spoke Spanish, btw.) Why can't you accept the common name for an established and well known nation that's been in place for more than 200 years?

Seriously folks, I don't mean ill will at all but if you can't appreciate that much of the globe refers to the US as just America that's your problem, not ours.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

I must say it makes alot of sense to add all the american federations into one. Compared to Europe; it's roughly the same amount of countries. 

And having it between the world cups on the same year as the UEFA Euros makes sense since players will be available; and it makes it easier for the clubs to plan.


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

In this competition play amateur soccer players.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2014)

1772 said:


> I must say it makes alot of sense to add all the american federations into one. Compared to Europe; it's roughly the same amount of countries.
> 
> And having it between the world cups on the same year as the UEFA Euros makes sense since players will be available; and it makes it easier for the clubs to plan.


Europe is tiny, and travel concerns are irrelevant. 

It makes sense for a unified Copa America. Keep the confederations separate though. I actually struggle to see the benefit to any nation of a merged confederation. Retain the Gold Cup, and use it for qualification for a 16 team Copa America. 

Best of both worlds.


----------



## alexis759 (Jun 27, 2006)

*thanks!*



GunnerJacket said:


> Technically those nations are part of _North_ and/or _Central_ America.
> 
> It's common parlance for people to refer to the USA, the nation that has the name America in it's title, as simply America. They don't mean to be snide, it's simply common vernacular.
> 
> Especially on US based message boards.


thanks for let me know your point of view with respect, that's I like to read


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

alexis759 said:


> thanks for let me know your point of view with respect, that's I like to read


Your welcome. Cheers. :cheers:


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

ojakure said:


> In this competition play amateur soccer players.


Was that a question or a statement?


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

With the two American confederations already ahead on the quest for development and improvement with this all-American tournament idea, it seems they have started asking similar questions in the AFC: http://theworldgame.sbs.com.au/blog/2014/07/11/why-asia-needs-super-league (a somewhat different answer this one though).


----------



## PauloLescaut (Apr 27, 2008)

GunnerJacket said:


> A) There is no continent called America. It's either North America or South America. Pick one.
> 
> B)From now on every a**hole who insists that people on a USA board refer to the USA as The United States of America are hereby required to say the full and proper title of their nation, such as the Estados Unidos Mexicanos, Republica de Guatemala, or República Federativa do Brasil.
> 
> Otherwise if you get to say just Mexico, we get to say America. Comprende?


What about Central America?






North America, South America and Central America are SUBCONTINENTS named after Amerigo Vespucci.


----------



## nothatso (Oct 26, 2013)

PauloLescaut said:


> What about Central America?
> 
> North America, South America and Central America are SUBCONTINENTS named after Amerigo Vespucci.


First its worth noting that depending on where you are from you'll be taught something different.

However in English-speaking tradition only Central America is a "subcontinent" (of North America). In fact the seven-continent model is the most common in the world, being taught in most of Western Europe, China, India, and almost all of English speaking world. When English speakers refer to both continents of the western hemisphere, they call them "the Americas", not just "America". So if you're speaking English, don't expect everyone to adhere to Latin American habits.

That said it's just a really silly thing to get upset about to begin with.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

As usual, a US thread with potential has to be derailed by the same whining and moral indignation that derails every other US thread. If you have a problem with Americans calling themselves Americans, call us something different. It's that simple. Complaining incessantly about what other people call themselves is a bit childish though. And I grew up in Panama and even there people call citizens of the USA "Americanos". So it's not even a Latin American concern. More of a concern for people with way too much time on their hands.


----------



## Kerrybai (Apr 29, 2013)

Any ideas on how the games will be scheduled? Will they try and tap into the European market with time slots to suit us on this side of the pond?


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Kerrybai said:


> Any ideas on how the games will be scheduled? Will they try and tap into the European market with time slots to suit us on this side of the pond?


A lot of potential host cities can get pretty hot and humid during June, so I'd bet the schedule will lean towards the evening.


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Don't forget Euro 2016 will be on at the same time. I think games will probably start at 7 and 10 PM(EST). Maybe they'll have some afternoon games on the weekend.


----------



## tinyslam (Mar 11, 2013)

Atlanta's new stadium won't be ready for this correct? Oh well I guess I'll have to come home to NJ to see a game at MetLife :cheers:


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

^^ Correct. The new Falcons facility is scheduled to open in 2017. The Georgia Dome will be open and operational, however, should the locals want to offer it for the event.


----------



## Toromaymas (Feb 15, 2010)

*Selecciones participantes

Argentina
Bolivia
Brasil
Canadá
Chile
Colombia
Costa Rica
Ecuador
Honduras
México
Panamá
Paraguay
Perú
Uruguay
USA
Venezuela*


----------



## BlazerBlaze (Jul 21, 2013)

As previously stated the Euros will be at the same time and are time slotted for 3:00 EST on ESPN. Fox is planning on starting the Copa matches at 7:00 EST. 

There are 4 stadiums which I believe are shoe-ins to host.
Century Link Field - Seattle
Metlife Stadium - NYC
Soldier Field - Chicago
AT&T Stadium - Dallas

Other stadiums I think will host:
Either Georgia Dome, Everbank Field, or Dolphins to represent the southeast. I think there are strong arguments for each. 
GADome has alot of experience in installing a proper grass field that holds up and would eliminate any weather related concerns. The city is also well versed at hosting large sporting events. 
Dolphins could be chosen just because of the strong latino population in the city.
Everbank could feel the need for a smaller stadium for some of the off games but still have grade a facilities and great infrastructure around the city. Plus those new videoboards are flipping awesome. 

One of the LA stadiums should host, take your pick there

Maybe FedEx but I could see a few different problems arising there.


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Fox's 'International Champions Cup' coverage:


> July 24, 8 p.m. ET - Olympiakos vs. AC Milan (FS1) TORONTO - BMO FIELD
> July 26, 4 p.m. ET - Manchester United vs. AS Roma (Fox) DENVER, CO - SPORTS AUTHORITY FIELD
> July 26, 5 p.m. ET - Real Madrid vs. Inter Milan (FS2) BERKELEY, CA - CALIFORNIA MEMORIAL STADIUM
> July 27, 4 p.m. ET - AC Milan vs. Manchester City (FS1) PITTSBURGH, PA - HEINZ FIELD
> ...





> It’s worth noting that for most of these games, Fox will be sending their own crews out to televise them. For the network, that’s key, as they’ve often stuck broadcasters in the Fox television center calling matches off of monitors. The summer series kicks off July 24th.
> http://awfulannouncing.com/2014/fox...-brings-more-exhibition-soccer-to-summer.html


It looks like Fox is starting to take their soccer coverage seriously. There is no way they'll pass on Copa America.


----------



## elrafaargentino (Jun 22, 2010)

In Brazil 2014 we could get greats impressions of Argentina, Brasil, Chile, Colombia, Costa Rica, México, Uruguay and USA.
I believe that Chile 2015 and USA 2016, specially for Argentina (last subchampion), Brazil (they will try to win something) and Uruguay (who won most C.A.), will be very important, not to different with World Cup.


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

|WTKI| said:


> Good point, but you are missing a very important detail: 2015 Copa América trophy means qualifying for 2017 FIFA Confederations Cup + 2016 Río Olympic Games, while 2016 América Cup gives nothing else than the trophy itself.


Well I think the money in place will be larger, the American TV audience will make sure of that. So that's where the federations will want to take their strongest teams. 

I don't think the grown-up stars really care that much abouth either the Confederartions or the Olympic games - they will not play in the latter anyway. 

p.s are you sure the Olympic games partecipation is decided by the 2015 Copa? Isn't it the U21 competition the qualifier to that?


----------



## |WTKI| (Nov 1, 2009)

^^ Yes, sorry, my bad. :lol:


----------



## Kerrybai (Apr 29, 2013)

endrity said:


> I think the 2015 Copa America will suffer then. There is no way the likes of Messi, Neymar, Suarez, James and co. show up in 3 consecutive summer tournaments. Plus some of them will need to play the Confederations Cup as well, then 2018 WC and 2019 Copa in Brazil.
> They'll probably choose between one of the two tournaments, and given the amount of money available in 2016 will be likely much bigger the chances are that's where most stars will show up. Which I guess I prefer anyway, the Americans will put on a great show.


Meh I think they will turn up. 4-7 extra games in a year won't ruin their club careers, barring injury of course.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

645577 said:


> Because of their european clubs


What about their European clubs?


----------



## elrafaargentino (Jun 22, 2010)

No news?


----------



## BlazerBlaze (Jul 21, 2013)

Nothing yet. I feel like we wont know stadium sites until after Gold Cup. Actually wouldn't be surprised if they announced the stadium sites during the Gold Cup Final events.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

I think right now the two federations are trying to solidify the calendar for the event and the associated logistics that they can provide to interested hosts. Then they'll make that available and the various venues and cities can indicate their interest and viability. Will probably know the formal venue options just after the holidays.


----------



## carlosfng (Mar 1, 2010)

endrity said:


> Well I think the money in place will be larger, the American TV audience will make sure of that. So that's where the federations will want to take their strongest teams.
> 
> I don't think the grown-up stars really care that much abouth either the Confederartions or the Olympic games - they will not play in the latter anyway.
> 
> p.s are you sure the Olympic games partecipation is decided by the 2015 Copa? Isn't it the U21 competition the qualifier to that?


The grown-up stars will play both Copa America tournaments, simply because they are in FIFA's official calendar. And I think it would be better if they do, otherwise they will only play crap friendlies with their national sides and crap friendlies with their clubs over the summer. So it isn't like they don't have games if the Copa America was on. Besides, it is a small tournament.

And yes, the Olympic spots for South America are decided by the U21 South American tournament - top 2 make it to Olympics, top 4 make it to U21 WC. Copa America does decide who plays in the Confed Cup - and while it isn't as important, it does serve a purpose so as to consolidate a team towards the qualifiers and WC, and also get some silverware in case some nations haven't won some in a while.

As for the 2016 Centennial, I'd think that venues wouldn't be hard to predict - mostly larger NFL stadia with a few of the larger SSS, mostly in the important cities (NY, LA, Miami, and maybe Southwest and one either in North or Midwest).


----------



## RFSK (Aug 13, 2012)

*Report: 23 US cities identified as potential sites for 2016 Copa America Centenario
*










> According to a report on Brazilian news web site Globo, 23 US cities have been identified as potential sites to host the 2016 Copa America Centenario that will be held in the United States.
> 
> The list of possible venues reportedly came up during a CONMEBOL Executive Committee meeting, and the expectation is that the number of cities will be reduced.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlazerBlaze (Jul 21, 2013)

Well that's really annoying. I'm showing my hometown bias but I can't believe Nashville is getting picked over Atlanta. They couldn't get get anybody to show up for the Olympic qualifiers in 11 & while the dome may not be the shiny new toy, it's still capable of holding a match or two.


----------



## RFSK (Aug 13, 2012)

^^I can't believe they chose Jacksonville over Orlando..


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

RFSK said:


> *Report: 23 US cities identified as potential sites for 2016 Copa America Centenario *


*That's an interesting grouping of cities, if we're to assume the first allotment are the current favorites to host. Lot of good candidates on the "B" list, such as San Fran/Clara, Chicago and PHX. Would be curious to see the reasoning behind the allocations.



BlazerBlaze said:



Well that's really annoying. I'm showing my hometown bias but I can't believe Nashville is getting picked over Atlanta. They couldn't get get anybody to show up for the Olympic qualifiers in 11 & while the dome may not be the shiny new toy, it's still capable of holding a match or two.

Click to expand...

Well, this tournament should ring a bit more important and attractive compared to Olympic qualifying, which for soccer is pretty low-level stuff. Plus Nashville is a fun place for a drop in visit and a decided slice of Americana for folks visiting from afar. 

As to the Dome I think the issue is less the caliber of the facility and more about the fact that the site will be a major construction zone next door. Depending on the timing they may be seeking to minimize large scale events adjacent to the work site during that summer.



RFSK said:



^^I can't believe they chose Jacksonville over Orlando..

Click to expand...

Yeah, the complete absence of Orlando seems odd. The inclusion of Jacksonville may simply be one of capability and availability (it is an NFL-grade stadium, after all.), whereas perhaps Orlando has some events already booked that prohibit hosting.*


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

Come on, Indy! I'm holding out hope.


----------



## RFSK (Aug 13, 2012)

GunnerJacket said:


> That's an interesting grouping of cities, if we're to assume the first allotment are the current favorites to host. Lot of good candidates on the "B" list, such as San Fran/Clara, Chicago and PHX. Would be curious to see the reasoning behind the allocations.
> 
> Well, this tournament should ring a bit more important and attractive compared to Olympic qualifying, which for soccer is pretty low-level stuff. Plus Nashville is a fun place for a drop in visit and a decided slice of Americana for folks visiting from afar.
> 
> ...


Come to think of it, the upper tier could be a problem! i believe the Fifa regulations states that every attendee has to be seated separately, hence benches are not allowed...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2014)

Jacksonville is fine. They have a history of strong attendance for soccer. Heck, they got over 50,000 for DCU vs Fulham this year.


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

5portsF4n said:


> Jacksonville is fine. They have a history of strong attendance for soccer. Heck, they got over 50,000 for DCU vs Fulham this year.


52,033 turned out for USA vs. Nigeria for a World Cup Send Off game as well back in June. 

http://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2014/06/07/14/39/140607-mntvnga-live


----------



## ielag (Jan 13, 2013)

Steven Goff ‏@SoccerInsider 
8-13 cities will host 2016 Copa America. Venue selection in May. Minimum seating capacity is 50,000


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Miami would have been a perfect fit for this tournament, given that it is primarily a South American competition. Perhaps the ongoing renovations prohibited that, but unfortunate nonetheless.


----------



## yoyo2011 (Sep 14, 2013)

¿why not call "American Cup 2016" ? the real name in english , sorry for bad my english


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

yoyo2011 said:


> ¿why not call "American Cup 2016" ? the real name in english , sorry for bad my english


Mostly to avoid confusion with the sailing contest of the same name, but also a marketing ploy to recall that the soccer tournament originated in Latin America and is more popular among Hispanic speakers. It's also further evidence that folks in the US are simply adapting to Spanish and can recognize something like this without missing a beat.


----------



## PanthersFootball (Jan 17, 2015)

yoyo2011 said:


> ¿why not call "American Cup 2016" ? the real name in english , sorry for bad my english


Come on, La Copa America is a spanish-speaking tournament, don't be so egocentric about english, the real and only name is Copa America, as it has been called that for years. US is the invited one here, you can't come and change everything.


----------



## ielag (Jan 13, 2013)

Steven Goff ‏@SoccerInsider 
Also, MetLife Stadium near New York is early favorite to host 2016 Copa America final. Initial selection of 8-13 venues this May


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2015)

Bit of a no-brainer really.


----------



## dvjmarcomatheus (Dec 16, 2011)

America is one continent.

North America, South america, is the same people, a mix of Europeans, Natives and Blacks.

And a AMERICA OFICIAL tournament with 16 clubs it will be great, it will be the best continental tournament together with Euro Cup.

For Me.: Africa Cup, America Cup, Euro Cup, and Asia-Oceania Cup should have the same Formula with 16 clubes.

And the winners from these tournaments, can get the Word Cup passaport without a continental eliminatory.


----------



## dvjmarcomatheus (Dec 16, 2011)

I think the both Confederations America and South America can be the only one. 
As the Oceania and Asia.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2015)

dvjmarcomatheus said:


> America is one continent.
> 
> North America, South america, is the same people, a mix of Europeans, Natives and Blacks.
> 
> ...


Africa does have a 16 team tournament. Asia was 16 for this year's edition, but will be 24 from 2019. Europe is also 24 team as of next year. 

I think a unified Pan-American "Copa America" should remain at 16 teams. 

Oceania just needs to be disbanded altogether. Outside of New Zealand, which in itself is very small, is just a bunch of islands with hardly any inhabitants.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^very true. Oceania should be a prequalifying group inside AFC. That would simplify the WC berths allocation process and would help a lot teams like New Zealand, New Caledonia and Tahiti, by letting them progress to play the bigger Asian teams on a regular basis.


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

Any news on possible venues? Please... Somewhere in Florida!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2015)

JorgeGt said:


> Any news on possible venues? Please... Somewhere in Florida!


Dont worry, Florida will host games. Orlando and Jax are strong candidates, but Miami will 100% host something. 



alexandru.mircea said:


> ^very true. Oceania should be a prequalifying group inside AFC. That would simplify the WC berths allocation process and would help a lot teams like New Zealand, New Caledonia and Tahiti, by letting them progress to play the bigger Asian teams on a regular basis.


I agree. There is talk that maybe Oceania would get an automatic place in the third round of Asian qualifying if they became part of the confederation. That would mitigate concerns over travel.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

5portsF4n said:


> Dont worry, Florida will host games. Orlando and Jax are strong candidates, *but Miami will 100% host something.*


That's news to me. I thought they were on the outside looking in because of the ongoing renovations.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2015)

slipperydog said:


> That's news to me. I thought they were on the outside looking in because of the ongoing renovations.


I'm a dope, forgot about that.


----------



## alejo25 (Nov 17, 2006)

yoyo2011 said:


> ¿why not call "American Cup 2016" ? the real name in english , sorry for bad my english


Copa America is a commercial name worth lot of money. American Cup on the other hand is a boat tournament and I'm pretty sure that competition would not like that at all.



dvjmarcomatheus said:


> I think the both Confederations America and South America can be the only one.
> As the Oceania and Asia.


Don't think the Mexican Federation would not go for that ever.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

5portsF4n said:


> I'm a dope, forgot about that.


If Miami doesn't get a match, it's a shame, there could not be a more perfect city for hosting this kind of tournament.


----------



## francote1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Can't wait to see some Copa America action in Houston, hopefully Argentina or Brazil play some games here!!:banana:


----------



## MarcioHSG (Jan 21, 2014)

i was planning to travel to watch this Copa America, but dollar is getting really expensive here in Brazil. 1 Dollar = 3,20 Reais in Exchange houses( and going up really fast). I would like to visit Miami, it seems a beautiful place to live


----------



## nyrmetros (Aug 15, 2006)

ielag said:


> Steven Goff ‏@SoccerInsider
> Also, MetLife Stadium near New York is early favorite to host 2016 Copa America final. Initial selection of 8-13 venues this May


I thought Dallas would get that.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

MarcioHSG said:


> i was planning to travel to watch this Copa America, but dollar is getting really expensive here in Brazil. 1 Dollar = 3,20 Reais in Exchange houses( and going up really fast). I would like to visit Miami, it seems a beautiful place to live


Well that would have helped for my 2014 WC trip!

But there's lots of time left, things will change


----------



## carlosfng (Mar 1, 2010)

Just to be clear, Copa America is the official name of the competition. Not just a commercial name. Therefore, it doesn't make sense to change the name of it. It would be like changing the official denomination of the English Premier League to "la Liga Premier Inglesa" for Spanish-speaking markets... which doesn't happen; it is just colloquially called "la Premier League" or "la Premier", there is no official translation. Also, UEFA and FIFA don't translate their names to English, nor do NBA/MLB/MLS/NFL translate theirs to Spanish.

Still, there is an official English name for this one-off edition: 2016 Centennial Copa America. If the participation of English-speaking nations continues (without need of an invite, and for several editions) and the tournament keeps being broadcasted there, there probably will arise an official English name for use only in those countries... but up until then, the South American character of the Copa America is the driving force behind it and its marketing and branding. Thus, a name change wont happen soon, I think... In a similar vein, Copa Libertadores will never ever become a boring "Conmebol Champions Cup/League", as its resonant and highly idiosyncratic name is forever tied to the cup in the minds of fans.

I agree that the Copa America remains "Pan-American", that joining Concacaf and Conmebol in any other way probably wont happen, and that Oceania just be included as a group in Asia (though maybe they would want that Confederations Cup spot, plus the political influence)...

Anyway, hopefully Florida will get some matches, though it royally sucks that Miami wont get any, darn Dolphin stadium just chose to get renovated right now...


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

I think it'll be a great tournament. Just hope all the stadiums will have natural grass, because artificial ones don't go well for soccer.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

It could be the new Team USA Jersey for 2016 Copa America centenario.



















http://www.mlssoccer.com/sideline/n...ould-wear-jersey-2016-copa-america-centenario


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Makes me wanna draw and post a picture of a unicorn barfing up rainbow puke. In fact, I'd prefer a jersey featuring that image than this makeshift USA design. 

If that's serious they should simply make the red a solid bar. And then throw the jersey away and start over again. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

yoyo2011 said:


> ¿why not call "American Cup 2016" ? the real name in english , sorry for bad my english


It's a South American cup, for CONMEBOL since 1916. The US is a host guest (first time being held outside of South America) and six teams from CONCACAF (for the first time, they usually invite 2 teams from outside CONMEBOL, but not necessarily from CONCACAF), and respecting its tradition I think is in good taste. I see it as an honor that they are allowing the US host their centennial Copa America.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Move to close discussion about the (unchanging) tournament name.


----------



## Blue Lou (Aug 4, 2007)

Kenni said:


> see it as an honor that they are allowing the US host their centennial Copa America.


It's a cash-grab.  There's no reason for it to be hosted in USA. They're not even awarding the Copa America trophy, it's a new trophy being created for the one-off tournament.


----------



## noize (Jul 24, 2004)

Blue Lou said:


> It's a cash-grab.  There's no reason for it to be hosted in USA. They're not even awarding the Copa America trophy, it's a new trophy being created for the one-off tournament.


Wrong, the champion will be in the roll of champions of the competition. A personalize trophy doesn't mean the opposite.


----------



## Karate_Kev (Oct 1, 2002)

I do tend to agree with those that think CONMEBOL and CONCACAF should join together. As a European outsider, the Copa America would be of much more interest to me if it contained the US, Mexico, Canada, Costa Rica etc on a permanent basis. It would then become equal to the European Championship in my eyes. It would probably help ease US-Latin American relations too to a certain extent


----------



## zedang (Mar 18, 2014)

who will go to Russia-2017 confederation cup, Copa america 2016 winner or 2015 winner?


----------



## BlazerBlaze (Jul 21, 2013)

zedang said:


> who will go to Russia-2017 confederation cup, Copa america 2016 winner or 2015 winner?


2015


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

Some history of the *America's Cup* in pictures:











*Hosting Uruguayan team 1916.*









Cup America 1916, on the opening day at the Club Gimnasia y Esgrima de Buenos Aires.









Copa America 1921: The Barracks Sports Stadium in Buenos Aires, inaugural stage of the Cup that year. Argentina beat Brazil 1-0.









Selection of Chile in the Cup America 1920, held in the city of Valparaiso.









Greeting captains. Strong tesoriere of Argentina and Brazil. Copa America 1922. Brazil won 2-0.


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

*Cup America* 1921: a multitude of jacket, tie and hat, on the field of Sportivo Barracks Buenos Aires.









The crowd celebrated in Montevideo conquer the Cup America.









The first radio broadcast of the Cup America in 1922. From the roof of Montevideo newspaper El Plata, Claudio Sapelli.


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

*American champion Uruguay*. Above: Manuel Varela, Jose Perez, Hector Scarone, Gregorio Rodríguez, Ángel Romano, Jorge Pacheco and Ramon Platero (DT). Below: Cayetano Saporiti, Vanzzino José Carlos Scarone, Pascual Antonio Somma and Urdinarán.









American champion Brazil 1922. Above: Fortes, Formiga, Neco, Bartó, Lais, Palamone, Amilcar, Heitor Dominguez, Tatu, Rodrigues. Down: Kuntz.









Paraguayan national team in Copa America 1922, on the ship that brought them to Buenos Aires.


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

Keep posting the history photos.. they are awesome! ^^


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

Off course. I will try to participate regularly... 


*Cup America 1924*. Manuel Fleitas appear Solich of Paraguay, Chile's Arturo Parodi and José Nasazzi, of Uruguay, flanked by linesmen.









*Brazil 1-0 Uruguay*. Final match at the *Cup America in 1919*. Fluminense Stadium Football (Das Laranjeiras), Rio de Janeiro.










José Piendibene, *first goal scorer in the history of the America's Cup*. A sublime protagonist in the birth of a universal trophy.









:cheers:​


----------



## dvjmarcomatheus (Dec 16, 2011)

Karate_Kev said:


> I do tend to agree with those that think CONMEBOL and CONCACAF should join together. As a European outsider, the Copa America would be of much more interest to me if it contained the US, Mexico, Canada, Costa Rica etc on a permanent basis. It would then become equal to the European Championship in my eyes. It would probably help ease US-Latin American relations too to a certain extent


I think the same. 

I'm Brasilian, and the 16 clubs it will be perfect to a Continental League. 

4 groups with 4 teans each... 

And really BELIVE that COMMEBOL and CONCACAF should be one confederation, the same they can do to Asia and Oceania. So we will had Four confederations. And each one can do a intercontinental 16 countrys league

The winners from these 4 Leagues should go to World Cup. It will be amazing. 

If these 4 Leagues played in the SAME year. 

Euro and Asia in North Summer [July/ Jun]
America and Africa in South summer [January/february]


The same we can do with the Clubes.
UEFA Champions 32 Teans
Libertadores 32 Teans [with Mexican, USA and Caribean Clubs]
African 32 Teans
Asia 32 Teans.

With all these champions played in the same time.


----------



## elrafaargentino (Jun 22, 2010)

En estos días se confirman los estadios, cierto?


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Most likely in August or September, but they already know the main candidates and are reviewing calendars for availability and optimum scheduling.


----------



## nyrmetros (Aug 15, 2006)

I wonder what games will be played at Giants Stadium>?


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

Paraguay debut - 1921









Central Park Montevideo. A postcard crowded in the Copa America 1924 Uruguay ratified its potential, win the Olympic tournament Colombes and won the Copa America.









Stadium in the city of Valparaiso, Chile. Site of the America's Cup in 1920.









Copa America 1921. Emilio Solari, captain of the Argentina team greets with a bouquet of flowers, Bartholomew Brizuela de Paraguay.









Alfredo Di Stéfano in Cup America 1947









Team Brazil 1921









Uruguay champion Olympic and American 1924









First official logo.








​


----------



## Maplyier (Apr 15, 2015)

History of America's Cup:

Royal Perth Yacht club win, ending a long winning streak of the New York Yacht club


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

nyrmetros said:


> I wonder what games will be played at Giants Stadium>?


Giants Stadium was demolished a few years ago.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2015)

Canada really have no excuse for not being the third best team in the region.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Man, Honduras really crapped the bed this summer. Losing to Haiti cost them a spot in the Copa America next summer. Talk about blowing a huge opportunity.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Speaking of qualifying for this tournament, How the **** are they going to play those two qualifying matches between Haiti, Panama, Cuba, and Trinidad? They were supposed to happen in the October window but didn't while the tournament was in limbo. Now the tournament is back on but there's nowhere in the calendar to play those games. The November and March FIFA windows are fully occupied by world cup qualifying.


----------



## Luisgui (Nov 6, 2013)

Coin Toss :wallbash:


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Luisgui said:


> Coin Toss :wallbash:


God help us all if Cuba gets in on a coin flip


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

I say we see who offers the best bribe.


Oh, wait...


----------



## noize (Jul 24, 2004)

JYDA said:


> Speaking of qualifying for this tournament, How the **** are they going to play those two qualifying matches between Haiti, Panama, Cuba, and Trinidad? They were supposed to happen in the October window but didn't while the tournament was in limbo. Now the tournament is back on but there's nowhere in the calendar to play those games. The November and March FIFA windows are fully occupied by world cup qualifying.


The respectives National's federations gonna have to open their pockets and pay the clubs in order to release the players. The games probably will happen like "out FIFA calendar friendlies".


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

JYDA said:


> Speaking of qualifying for this tournament, How the **** are they going to play those two qualifying matches between Haiti, Panama, Cuba, and Trinidad? They were supposed to happen in the October window but didn't while the tournament was in limbo. Now the tournament is back on but there's nowhere in the calendar to play those games. The November and March FIFA windows are fully occupied by world cup qualifying.


Heh. Good point. Never thought of that.


----------



## carlosfng (Mar 1, 2010)

noize said:


> The respectives National's federations gonna have to open their pockets and pay the clubs in order to release the players. The games probably will happen like "out FIFA calendar friendlies".


Do they face each other in qualifiers? If so, might make it so the qualifier game also decides who goes to the Copa America.
Or, resort to strictly local tournament caps, and/or schedule them some time at year's end. Most leagues do stop for the holidays.
Or, just invite them based on FIFA rankings. If they use them in Europe, why not here? :troll:


----------



## noize (Jul 24, 2004)

carlosfng said:


> Do they face each other in qualifiers? If so, might make it so the qualifier game also decides who goes to the Copa America.
> Or, resort to strictly local tournament caps, and/or schedule them some time at year's end. Most leagues do stop for the holidays.
> Or, just invite them based on FIFA rankings. If they use them in Europe, why not here? :troll:


The qualifiers take too much time between home and on road games, and they're all schedule, I suppose. CONCACAF will not change at this time.

Still, the clubs will not like the ideia of their players playing in the middle of the off season. The only way is paying the loss to the clubs.


----------



## carlosfng (Mar 1, 2010)

^^ The clubs might not like it, but like I said, I suppose that they could just call up the local league's best players instead of calling up those in foreign leagues. After all, in most Latin American countries the leagues are still directly ruled and owned by the FAs, so the FAs can just call them up if they want to. That being said, they will be awful matches, i.e. the best of Haiti's league vs the best of Cuba's league lol...
It will get sorted out anyway, there's no going back at this point.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Qualifiers will played January 8th in Panama outside of the FIFA calendar. Panama vs Cuba and Trinidad & Tobago vs Haiti in a doubleheader.

http://www.concacaf.com/article/con...-in-matches-scheduled-for-january-8-in-panama


----------



## cmc (Oct 4, 2005)

_Any news on the Host Cities ??_


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

Nope. The host cities will be chosen at the end of the month.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...-host-copa-america-soccer-20151105-story.html


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

10 of 12 cities reportedly finalized.

Met Life Stadium, New Jersey (hosting final)
Rose Bowl, Pasadena, CA (hosting semifinal)
Levi's Stadium, Santa Clara, CA
CenturyLink Field, Seattle, WA
Reliant Stadium, Houston, TX
Soldier Field, Chicago, IL
Citrus Bowl, Orlando, FL
Lincoln Financial Field, Philadelphia, PA
University of Phoenix Stadium, Glendale, AZ
Gillette Stadium, Foxborough, MA

http://www.espnfc.us/copa-america/s...adium-to-host-copa-america-centenario-sources


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

If true, very good choices. I'd rather have the Rose Bowl for the final but I understand choosing NY simply for the possible European TV audience.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Curious to see which cities get the last two spots. Right now there's a large hole in the middle of the country. I'm guessing it will come down to Denver, KC, Dallas, and Washington DC.


----------



## elrafaargentino (Jun 22, 2010)

Amazing stadiums, but a lot of them don´t have any roof. Why? 

FIFA´s regulation says that at least some % of the stadium must be under roof.


----------



## Luisgui (Nov 6, 2013)

slipperydog said:


> 10 of 12 cities reportedly finalized.
> 
> Met Life Stadium, New Jersey (hosting final)
> Rose Bowl, Pasadena, CA (hosting semifinal)
> ...


I hope none of this are baseball stadiums with funny shape to accommodate the football pitch and also, please cover the damn yards lines or whatever is the name from the USA code. It is annoying to see things like this.








I´m sure USA will organise an amazing Copa América but details like those can spoil the fun for the hard core football fans like me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2015)

Luisgui said:


> I hope none of this are baseball stadiums with funny shape to accommodate the football pitch and also, please cover the damn yards lines or whatever is the name from the USA code. It is annoying to see things like this.
> I´m sure USA will organise an amazing Copa América but details like those can spoil the fun for the hard core football fans like me.


None of those are baseball stadiums. And NFL will be in off season. So you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Chevy114 said:


> Me too! I'm also kind of shocked Atlanta didn't get one and no mid west cities.


Other than Chicago.


----------



## tinyslam (Mar 11, 2013)

Chevy114 said:


> Me too! I'm also kind of shocked Atlanta didn't get one and no mid west cities.


If it was one year later I'm sure we would've gotten one with our new stadium. Oh well it was nice to have the gold cup Semi-Finals this summer.


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

kronofr said:


> I'm surprised not to see Dallas and Indianapolis on these 10 selected stadiums... (2 of my to 3 favorites US stadiums with Seattle stadium)





Chevy114 said:


> Me too! I'm also kind of shocked Atlanta didn't get one and no mid west cities.


Me too!²
And Miami also.


----------



## carlosfng (Mar 1, 2010)

I assume they wanted a more Hispanic attendance for a decidedly Hispanic tournament. Therefore, no Midwest host cities. And I'd have thought it'd be Dallas instead of Houston... 
I wonder where the US will play its home games in the group stage. Probably Seattle?
The venues look nice otherwise. Maybe would have switched Philly for a Midwestern city. But it's cool.

PS.- Miami wasn't considered because the refurbishments to Dolphin Stadium wouldn't be ready before the tournament. If anything, Orlando should be good enough (plus it being a nod to a stadium actually being used in MLS).


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Dallas - I'm going to assume Jerry World was booked during the time period for the event, at least enough that they couldn't commit to remaining available.

Atlanta will simply be under construction, with them minimizing events in the old dome as the new one receives its final major heavy tasks.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Anyone have any idea of how the groupings will work? Will the US, Mexico, both, or neither be seeded?


----------



## quanman247 (Mar 22, 2015)

My guest is that Rose Bowl will host the opening match and the 1st semi-final. The other semi-final and the final will take place in MetLife. And the quarter-finals will take place in the following cities: Seattle, Santa Clara, Houston and Philadelphia.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2015)

A lot of great nations here, but a lot of nobodies as well. Venzuela, Bolivia, Peru, Paraguay, Jamaica, Costa Rica, and possibly TNT or Haiti......

Yeah, a lot of these stadiums will sell out. And a lot wont. MLS stadia could have filled those gaps in the group stages. As long as you know the seeding, it is easy to figure out which games won't have huge demand. 

They dropped the ball not giving MLS stadiums a chance.


----------



## Latinboy111 (Jul 23, 2009)

5portsF4n said:


> A lot of great nations here, but a lot of nobodies as well. Venzuela, Bolivia, Peru, Paraguay, Jamaica, Costa Rica, and possibly TNT or Haiti......
> 
> Yeah, a lot of these stadiums will sell out. And a lot wont. MLS stadia could have filled those gaps in the group stages. As long as you know the seeding, it is easy to figure out which games won't have huge demand.
> 
> They dropped the ball not giving MLS stadiums a chance.


Thats really funny to read something like this whos best result ever in this championship was a 4th place :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2015)

Latinboy111 said:


> Thats really funny to read something like this whos best result ever in this championship was a 4th place :lol::lol::lol:


Because Concacaf nations compete in Copa America regularly right? And because they send their senior teams when they do? Oh wait... :lol:

My point was that countries like Bolivia, or Concacaf ones like Costa Rica even, aren't crowd pullers. And yet they'll be playing in mammoth stadiums. Instead of the perfectly adequate soccer stadiums we have.

As for the smack talk, well, US, Mexico, and Costa Rica for that matter, would be very competitive in South America. Much more so than Bolivia, Venezuela, even Peru and Paraguay.


----------



## Latinboy111 (Jul 23, 2009)

5portsF4n said:


> Because Concacaf nations compete in Copa America regularly right? And because they send their senior teams when they do? Oh wait... :lol:
> 
> My point was that countries like Bolivia, or Concacaf ones like Costa Rica even, aren't crowd pullers. And yet they'll be playing in mammoth stadiums. Instead of the perfectly adequate soccer stadiums we have.
> 
> As for the smack talk, well, US, Mexico, and Costa Rica for that matter, would be very competitive in South America. Much more so than Bolivia, Venezuela, even Peru and Paraguay.


The only nation of Concacaf that really is competive is Mexico. And by the way, never in the whole history of soccer a nation of Concacaf has won a world cup. I would say if we unifed Concacaf and Conmebol the only nation who has really good chances to make the qualification would be Mexico and almost all countries in South America. USA and maybe Costa Rica would have outside chances... :lol:

For example the last 3 soccer games between Costa Rica and Peru all had won Peru :nuts:


----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

If the USA was playing in an all America confed the level would increase over time and the US has the players and more importantly the population to qualify each world cup, if there were seven qualifiers from the zone. It would be great at club level too. The USA just needs its first super star male player.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Early warning, guys, let's not turn this into a pissing contest about the teams. Thanks.


----------



## elrafaargentino (Jun 22, 2010)

It´s true that´s the non-sudamerican teams are increasing about quality. Remember the last FIFA World Cup:
8vos: 8 american teams (5+Mexico, USA and Costa Rica).
4tos: 4 american teams (3+Costa Rica).
Semis: 2 american teams.
Final: 1 american team.

I mean, America it´s just the same level thats Europe (50% of teams in World Cup, always), and Mexico and USA are getting better.

America: 9 cups. Europe: 10.


----------



## carlosfng (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't know about the need for a first male superstar, look how Freddy Adu turned out. Or how Messi seems like will never win anything with Argentina.

Costa Rica at the very best would fight for a playoff spot. Mexico and maybe the US for 3rd-4th places. Probably only Mexico (or one Concacaf team really) would get in. And that's why Concacaf does not want to join Conmebol and lose its 3.5 spots in the WC. Maybe in the medium and long term this might change - like elrafaargentino stated, it's not only South American teams who did well in the WC, but also North American ones.

Smack talk aside, there should have been some more smaller stadia indeed. I mean, it's not that easy to fill a US stadium with Paraguay vs Haiti. We shall see how the seeding and bowls are done.

... though seeding of the four groups is kind of predictable: US (host), Brazil, Argentina, and the last one between Chile (last champion), Uruguay, or Mexico. It may depend on FIFA ranking standings, so probably will be Chile.


----------



## AndyParsons0603 (Jun 30, 2013)

Forgive me if this is something that's already been touched on, some of the facilities mentioned have artificial surfaces, will they be laying grass fields in the likes of the MetLife Stadium and CenturyLink Field?


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

AndyParsons0603 said:


> Forgive me if this is something that's already been touched on, some of the facilities mentioned have artificial surfaces, will they be laying grass fields in the likes of the MetLife Stadium and CenturyLink Field?


They do this for club friendlies, so I imagine Copa America to be treated with at least as much regard.


----------



## Luisgui (Nov 6, 2013)

carlosfng said:


> I don't know about the need for a first male superstar, look how Freddy Adu turned out. Or how Messi seems like will never win anything with Argentina...


Just for marketing purposes, the sport needs someone to be the main star beside Kobe Bryan in the ads. This will help a lot with football´s popularity in the US.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm fully expecting the tournament to have no draw just like the gold cup. Teams will be placed in groups and cities purely based on revenue maximization.


----------



## elrafaargentino (Jun 22, 2010)

Just for data: Messi won FIFA Sub20 World Cup and and Gold in Beijing 2008.


----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

The male superstar would galvanise US youth to choose soccer. Which would lead to better standards.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2015)

The number of people playing in the US isn't the problem. Registered numbers are the highest in the world. It's the way these players are brought up (though to be fair, a lot has changed in this respect since the turn of the century).


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

I still think having the best athletes in other sports plays the biggest difference. Speed kills and we have our fastest guys in 3 or 4 other sports before Soccer.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Chevy114 said:


> I still think having the best athletes in other sports plays the biggest difference. Speed kills and we have our fastest guys in 3 or 4 other sports before Soccer.


I used to think this way but now I disagree. At least slightly.

I'm not going to dispute the athletic talents of top players in the other sports, but one of the reasons they're seen that way is because they've honed their talents within those sports. They reach their lofty skill levels through tons of experience practicing the motions, learning the moves, and developing strategies tied to their chosen sport. And those other sports have far greater resources devoted to supporting the development of those athletes. Lebron James, for instance, may make for a solid tight end but a lousy pitcher, but he's a great basketball player because of how well that sport has crafted their training, coaching, playing habits, etc. so that players could excel. So while some of this is attributed to innate talent, a lot of it is accumulated over time with support from the resources devoted to that sport, and soccer hasn't had that in the past. 

I say this to point out that US soccer has plenty of top athletes, arguably the best we can produce right now, and I'm unconvinced that we've missed out on great players because a handful of kids chose Sport X instead of soccer. For every Kobe we might think could excel at soccer there are probably many more that simply didn't pan out, a la Freddy Adu. 

We're just now seeing the first generation of kids who've grown up playing the game knowing a domestic pro career was an option and where there's been full development academies and support at all levels. Even then we know the coaching isn't as good as abroad and it's tough to reach elite levels without more competition against elite talent. And none of this is down to US soccer missing out on great athletes. Or at the least, the handful of athletes that might truly excel aren't enough to make the difference we think. 

My thougts, anyway.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

I just think having some of our best kickers in the NFL, our fastest guys guys playing football, baseball, and basketball, mixed in with our best conditioned guys playing basketball and hockey; it's hard for me to think that our national team is the best we can field every year. 

But I will say we are doing the best we can with the talent we have and the coaching we have. 

I always wondered why we don't do something old school and force the players to play only on the National team to build unity since sometimes a good team can beat a bunch of good players thrown together.


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Chevy114 said:


> I always wondered why we don't do something old school and force the players to play only on the National team to build unity since sometimes a good team can beat a bunch of good players thrown together.


Who would pay for it?


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

will101 said:


> Who would pay for it?


olympic training center? I don't know, it's wishful thinking anyways. I was just hoping to have something similar to the Soviets during the 70s


----------



## carlosfng (Mar 1, 2010)

Soccer is not like those sports you mention. Unlike in all those sports, soccer requires you to keep the ball on your feet at all times. Feet weren't meant to handle anything - therefore soccer emphasizing skill over athleticism. The size of the field plus the fluid play add tactical complexity as well. And soccer isn't always about running faster (ask the English, ask the Spanish, ask USMNT actually). To be a _*good*_ soccer player you have to hone that talent and skill ever since you can walk and kick about a ball. Which is why most of the time _*good*_ soccer players are barely good amateurs at best at other sports. And why it pains me to hear even USMNT players talk about how they played other sports in high school or something...

True, Americans who are athletic can choose other sports other than soccer, and do so often - but I think America is a country big enough in population and tastes to have enough kids like soccer enough to hone their talent exclusively in that sport. Specially in current times, with a stable league and a (men's) national side that is big at a regional level. And much more growth can happen, of course.

Oh and players do need to play with their clubs too. National sides play 10, 15 games a year at most.

Oh and about the male superstar... I think kids don't play basketball in the US just because they love Kobe or Lebron. Kids play because it's a sport that's been around in American culture for several decades.
The US sports media plays a role there too, since it is mostly taken by the other sports. I bet if the media gave Landon Donovan the attention that, for example, Rooney has in England's media, or even his teammate Antonio Valencia in Ecuador (I choose this example because even small countries have their own small stars; that happens when soccer is the most popular sport there, and the media thus aggrandizes whoever is the best player currently), good ol' Landon would be right next to Kobe in many ads.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would like to believe you guys that skill is more important than athleticism, but then I see some players better than others. I don't think it's because Mesi or Ranaldo work harder than anyone else. Just like other sports, I've seen the 5'4 kid training as hard or harder as 7 foot kid, but only one will make the NBA. Same with soccer at some point athleticism will play a role. That doesn't mean I think Lebron or usain bolt will instantly be great at soccer because they are great athletes in their sport, but I think they have a better chance of being good at soccer than I do as a slow 5'8" skinny guy.


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

Except for Phoenix, the host cities are all MLS cities (if we consider SF and SJ to both represent the Bay area).

Good choice, and great stadiums that will awe the international audience


----------



## goldy21 (Nov 10, 2008)

Really disappointed Denver didn't get selected. Great stadium, great summer weather, great infrastructure.


----------



## Luisgui (Nov 6, 2013)

goldy21 said:


> Really disappointed Denver didn't get selected. Great stadium, great summer weather, great infrastructure.


The "High Altitude" scares the hell of Brazilians and Argentinians, the two most powerful federations in Conmebol.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Luisgui said:


> The "High Altitude" scares the hell of Brazilians and Argentinians, the two most powerful federations in Conmebol.


Pele and Maradona won a World Cup in High Altitude.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

3tmk said:


> Except for Phoenix, the host cities are all MLS cities (if we consider SF and SJ to both represent the Bay area).
> 
> Good choice, and great stadiums that will awe the international audience


It could be a great basis for a future World Cup hosted in the USA, with some changes:

Miami could repplace Orlando
Washington DC could replace Philadelphia (if there is a descent stadium)
Dallas and Atlanta would be added

This Copa America could be a great test for a US bid.


----------



## noize (Jul 24, 2004)

CaliforniaJones said:


> Pele and Maradona won a World Cup in High Altitude.


But we dont have Pele and Maradona anymore. :lol:


----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

Messi and Neymar Jr?!


----------



## noize (Jul 24, 2004)

^You can't compare, Pele and Maradona were not only awesome players, they were leaders, with great personality. Messi and Neymar are just great players.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2015)

Messi 'just a great player'. Jesus...

I'll admit I haven't seen much of Pele or Maradona, but I've rarely seen the type of difference between Messi and any other player in a sport...ever. It's beyond even Michael Jordan level. He's outrageously godly, and consistently so. 

World Cup or no World Cup, this guy has done at club level (and his personal record backs that up too) what even Maradona can only dream of.

Maradona: 259 league goals in 451 appearances.
Messi: 301 goals in 355 appearances.

As for club honors, that's not even worth bringing up. Messi wins in a landslide.

LeBron James doesn't have much of a personality either. But that's not what separates the greats.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

I like Copa America

When will Preliminary Draw??


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

5portsF4n said:


> Messi 'just a great player'. Jesus...
> 
> I'll admit I haven't seen much of Pele or Maradona, but I've rarely seen the type of difference between Messi and any other player in a sport...ever. It's beyond even Michael Jordan level. He's outrageously godly, and consistently so.
> 
> ...


Not picking sides, but I think he was saying Pele didn't have the competition Neymar has. It's like watching a 7 foot high school basketball player go against a team of 5 foot kids. But I could be wrong.


----------



## quanman247 (Mar 22, 2015)

CaliforniaJones said:


> It could be a great basis for a future World Cup hosted in the USA, with some changes:
> 
> Miami could repplace Orlando
> Washington DC could replace Philadelphia (if there is a descent stadium)
> ...


The Fedex Field is in Landover, which is in Washington D.C area. So yeah, Washington D.C does have a decent stadium. What still bug me is that Dallas was not chosen for this tournament. They have AT&T and Cotton Bowl and yet they still got snubbed.


----------



## carlosfng (Mar 1, 2010)

Chevy114, athleticism does play a role in soccer, after all it is what has carried Germany since the 70s to become a soccer power. And European soccer in general emphasizes athleticism more than the South American school of soccer thought. But there will never come a point where athleticism is more important than skill - if that was true, then African nations should do much better than what they do currently. They do have the most athletic players in the world. But, they lack technical prowess and tactical awareness. They still have a way to go in that regard. Besides, you mention Messi, he is only 5'6'' yet he is gifted technically. He is the living example of how skill still is more important than athleticism in soccer. Obviously he is also athletic - it is not the old times anymore, when soccer players would stay out all night and still play wonderfully, in part because tactics didn't require as much running and positions were more fixed than now.

About Denver and how high altitude does make a difference, just a stat: Argentina has not won a game in Ecuador since 2001. They only got a draw last qualifiers, which was impressive considering Ecuador won the rest of its home games (25 out of 27 points) in the last qualifiers. Sure, Denver is less high up than Quito, but the difference is still felt.

Pele and Maradona were better than Neymar and Messi. Whatever club and personal stats Messi has, they have to be put in perspective (stats are not everything, people). Messi plays in a much better club than Maradona ever did. Messi is paid much higher than Maradona ever was. Argentina under Messi has many more players in Europe than in the times of Maradona, and they are all paid well. But still, said national side cannot even win a Copa America. Meanwhile, Maradona still did things like carrying his team to that 86 upset (they had qualified in a playoff, mind you), or carrying Napoli to winning Serie A titles - meanwhile, Lebron still can't make the Cavs NBA champions, to make a comparison.
Pele as well was out of this world, his three world cups and two intercontinental titles with Santos (which owe their fame to Pele, as they were always smaller than the other 3 great Sao Paulo clubs) are proof enough. Although he did have better teammates than Maradona did, as well as Neymar currently having to carry an otherwise pretty pedestrian Brazil team.

---
Anyway, back on topic; I agree, this Copa America is a mini US WC in a way. Adding exactly those three cities mentioned (DC, Dallas, ATL), and switching Miami for Orlando (which would have happened for this tournament if it wasn't for the works at Dolphin Stadium) would be a very good bid. It is still interesting why Dallas wasn't considered for this one and Houston was. It does make sense to have only one Texas host. Guess Dallas wasn't as willing as Houston was, who knows...


----------



## noize (Jul 24, 2004)

5portsF4n said:


> Messi 'just a great player'. Jesus...
> 
> I'll admit I haven't seen much of Pele or Maradona, but I've rarely seen the type of difference between Messi and any other player in a sport...ever. It's beyond even Michael Jordan level. He's outrageously godly, and consistently so.
> 
> ...


Maybe is a incomprehension. I know Messi is a fantastic player, maybe the best technical player of all time, I agree. But I'm talking more then just technical ability, and yes by all the characteristics that made the legendary players, that acquire unbelieveable achivements during their careers.

I don't know if Messi would be this fantastic player if he plays in a much more competitive league like premier league. Or would carry a medium team to glory, like Maradona did with Napoli in the early 80's in Serie A (at the time the greatest and hardest league in the world), or the Argentina team of the 1986 world cup. This kinda of player I'm talking about.


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, Maradona won two Scudettos with Napoli during the run of 87-91 AC Milan, arguably the 3rd greatest club team of all time. That would be like Messi leading Valencia to La Liga titles now. Messi is great for sure but he was working with the core of one of the greatest teams in World Cup history. Basically, Messi has had it a lot easier with the team he has been on because Barca probably would have been excellent without Messi anyways.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

CaliforniaJones said:


> Pele and Maradona won a World Cup in High Altitude.


Pretty sure everything Maradona did came at high altitudes, as it were. :colgate:


----------



## Gavrosh (Apr 15, 2011)

Maradona was the greatest player the world has ever seen. And that's coming from an Englishman.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Gavrosh said:


> Maradona was the greatest player the world has ever seen. And that's coming from an Englishman.


... and -5 life points for Gavrosh.

Dude had great ball control and hustle, arguably better than Pele, but was a mediocre defender who slipped out of position a fair bit. Moreover, if not for the Hand of God goal Argentina doesn't win that World Cup, he goes down in infamy and all the bravado of "Greatest Ever" never materializes. Don't get me wrong, he's in the All-Time XI, but I'll take Cruyff, Messi and others before Maradona.


----------



## carlosfng (Mar 1, 2010)

^^ May I argue that in his time, and specially in his South American school of soccer thought, offensive classic number 10 mids weren't supposed to defend? Even recently players like Riquelme or Ronaldinho never were known for defending. 

Besides, that Argentinian team was otherwise very rough around the edges; had good strikers and heavy handed defenders, but otherwise it was Maradona who got them through with his genius (props to their coach as well who made his team a defensive 3-5-1-1 that heavily depended on Maradona while also pretty much parked the bus a lot). And well, don't you think Maradona could have scored some other goal other than the Hand of God in that game? I mean, England wasn't that good. Look at his game against Belgium in the semis, it was even better; and games like the final against West Germany, or in WC90 how with one pass he made Brazil lose... but, again, let's not forget that one other goal, the one that has never been paralleled in any World Cup; perhaps only by the last Brazilian goal in the 1970 final. 

Also, I cannot fathom Cruyff (a single good World Cup, in a better built team as well) or Messi (barely one good one) over Maradona. Marvelous players both, but they just needed a bit better luck in the World Cup. Cruyff particularly I pity; if he had not chosen to be absent in Argentina 78, he'd have easily won that World Cup with the team he had (would have been a better form of protest to Argentina's dictatorship, though I figure other factors came into play too). While Messi pretty much cant be the savior Maradona was - neither he is, nor are his teammates a lot of help.

As for Pele, he was much better at headers, probably slower but had just as much control (probably better with his weak foot than Maradona), scored a lot more; he did have better players around him. But it is not an easy discussion, they played in different times too. In Pele's time it was easier for a number 10 to score, and defenders were slower; but on the other hand, defenders were much more brutish (no yellow or reds), and with his Santos he pretty much beat every single team in the world. However you define it, it is between Maradona and Pele though - perhaps Di Stefano (who was earlier than them, and had barely any luck with his national teams), Cruyff, Messi, and several others, a step below.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

If the Hand of God play resulted in what it should have - no goal and a yellow(red?) for Maradona - I suspect it turns out quite differently. But I agree that's all speculation and Argentina may have still eventually won out. My point, though, remains that Maradona's seminal moment comes with an asterisk, and as such his career resume isn't as illustrious in my eyes.

Meanwhile, say what you want about roles and abilities but Cruyff and Messi have comparable skill levels but are, IMHO, much better tacticians who can carry sides but often instead make their teammates better. That's a skill I hold in high regard after seeing so many gifted ball technicians drag their team down through selfish play. 

But this is semantics and all personal opinions, which will ever vary, and I'll never deny that Maradona was among the truly greatest players of all time.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

You know, looking at the list of venues I'm still stunned that AT&T stadium wasn't chosen. Is Jerryworld booked on those dates or is there some sort of FIFA rule they break that makes the stadium undesirable, like not being able to grow a grass pitch(don't know if they can)? It just seems like a humongous omission considering it's probably the nicest stadium in the NFL right now, and in an area where they could certainly sell a lot of tickets for a copa america.


----------



## BlazerBlaze (Jul 21, 2013)

aquamaroon said:


> You know, looking at the list of venues I'm still stunned that AT&T stadium wasn't chosen. Is Jerryworld booked on those dates or is there some sort of FIFA rule they break that makes the stadium undesirable, like not being able to grow a grass pitch(don't know if they can)? It just seems like a humongous omission considering it's probably the nicest stadium in the NFL right now, and in an area where they could certainly sell a lot of tickets for a copa america.


No idea. The only thing on the official calender for next summer is a Kenny Chesney concert June 4th.


----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

Hopefully Messi gets to win the world cup, but not this years world club cup. Meanwhile looking forward to the Copa America, i hope the tv rights are sold to a proper network.


----------



## Lisabö (Dec 12, 2015)

Argentina ftw.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Juanpabloangel said:


> Hopefully Messi gets to win the world cup,


In Europe? Hard to achieve for an american team.
Post war WC's (8) in Europe had just 1 winner from outside Europe, 13 finalists were from Europe and 3 from South America.

In 2026 he's too old.


----------



## Jossmany (Feb 11, 2015)

These are the 10 official stadiums?


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Doug McIntyre ‏@DougMacESPN 5m5 minutes ago
U.S will play Copa America Centenario group stage games June 3 in Santa Clara, Calif., June 7 in Chicago and in Philly June 11. #usmnt.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Quarterfinals in Santa Clara, Seattle, New Jersey, Boston; Semifinals in Chicago, Houston; Final in New Jersey

Full tournament schedule here: https://ca2016loc.app.box.com/s/2ia2r07k999oos3af8xc75lldgkgai6f


There are some very good venue photos here if someone knows how to post them: https://ca2016loc.app.box.com/s/sqil8dpji4u29qji6dfjdlpggjl3io6i


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

I suggest the official anthem for this copa America should be a big Happy Birthday Copa America.
It should be written by Stevie Wonder for english and Ricky Martin for spanish and sung by children from participating countries.
A big cake should be presented at the opening ceremony.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

His name was Javi, he was a showboat
With green jerseys oh so fair and white shorts too tight right there
He would merengue around defenders
And while he tried to be a star
His shots drifted over bars
Into the crowded stands, so filled with El Tri fans
They threw bottles, three or four
Who could ask for more?!

At the Copa (co) Copa ‘Merica (Copa America!)
The hottest thing this side of UEFA
At the Copa (co) Copa ‘Merica 
Diving and passing were always the fashion
At the Copa…


----------



## carlosfng (Mar 1, 2010)

GunnerJacket said:


> If the Hand of God play resulted in what it should have - no goal and a yellow(red?) for Maradona - I suspect it turns out quite differently. But I agree that's all speculation and Argentina may have still eventually won out. My point, though, remains that Maradona's seminal moment comes with an asterisk, and as such his career resume isn't as illustrious in my eyes.
> 
> Meanwhile, say what you want about roles and abilities but Cruyff and Messi have comparable skill levels but are, IMHO, much better tacticians who can carry sides but often instead make their teammates better. That's a skill I hold in high regard after seeing so many gifted ball technicians drag their team down through selfish play.
> 
> But this is semantics and all personal opinions, which will ever vary, and I'll never deny that Maradona was among the truly greatest players of all time.


Meh, a red is never given for a handball, much less in the 80s. And his seminal moment was his whole tournament, not just one of the two goals against England.
And again, Messi and Cruyff carrying sides? Their sides (FCB, Holland, Ajax) were humongously rich in talent. Not so much Maradona's Argentine 80's national team (only one or two players played abroad), or Napoli (had only a couple good more players, and could be champions in the face of legendary Milan and Juve teams). That is why you see Messi flounder in the current Argentinian national team - he just cannot carry them.

Awesome song though. I like the cake idea. Do wanna say, a Portuguese version is needed - maybe get that nice Brazilian lady that put J.Lo to shame in the last WC's opening ceremony.

Finally, good venue choices, specially for USMNT. And I guess TV and money won as expected and they let Mexico be seeded. Unfair, but will make the groups more interesting.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Brazil will be back in Pasadena, where Dunga took the trophy in this stadium.
Kaka will be back in Orlando stadium.
Mexico wll be comfortable with a huge public in California, Texas and Arizona.


----------



## carlosfng (Mar 1, 2010)

Pretty cool... but needs a pic of Neymar. Then again, you can tell who has a bigger immigrant community heh.


----------



## quanman247 (Mar 22, 2015)

Rose Bowl stadium deserves a spot for semifinals, or at least quarterfinals.


----------



## Hamzawi (May 20, 2015)

Positive Things about the Venues, Pairings and Schedule:

1. Final will be played in New York MetLife Stadium
2. Mexico will feel like playing at home with matches in Phoenix, Pasadena and Houston - there is an insanely big Mexican community in these metro areas

Negative things on the Venues, Pairings and Schedule

1. Obviously the choice of the host cities - leaving out Miami, Dallas and Denver
2. Distances travelled by the teams will be long - for example the Brazilians will play on the West coast and 3 days later on the East Coast. Team A4 will have an insane travel plan ahead when they play East Coast - West Coast then back to the East coast again. the flight from Florida to California is about 6 hours.
3. there are numerous cases of a 1-day-only gap between matches on the same field. This would put pressure on the pitch


----------



## ielag (Jan 13, 2013)

carlosfng said:


> Pretty cool... but needs a pic of Neymar. Then again, you can tell who has a bigger immigrant community heh.


There's a good chance Neymar doesn't participate in this event because he wants to be one of the overage selections for Brazil at the Rio Olympics.


----------



## carlosfng (Mar 1, 2010)

^^ Ah yes, he definitely will miss out on the tournament then. Brazil has yet to win gold at football at the Olympics, so I assume they will try to field the best side they can. Specially given they will be at home.

About the host cities: Miami's stadium is under reconstruction, Denver probably was not counted due to its altitude, and Dallas seems like was not interested or not sought after (probably the only controversial one). I do agree, there is a huge distance between some cities; they should have made the groups regionally focused.


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

carlosfng said:


> ^^ Ah yes, he definitely will miss out on the tournament then. Brazil has yet to win gold at football at the Olympics, so I assume they will try to field the best side they can. Specially given they will be at home.
> 
> About the host cities: Miami's stadium is under reconstruction, Denver probably was not counted due to its altitude, and Dallas seems like was not interested or not sought after (probably the only controversial one). I do agree, there is a huge distance between some cities; they should have made the groups regionally focused.


Neymar has said that he wish to play the Olympic Games and the Copa America.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2015)

I get the feeling (based on nothing much really) that the big players all want to be part of this Copa. 100th anniversary, and most of the big players have seen how many people come to watch the best right across the nation. Nice stadiums, and a way for them to continue building on their personal brand in the US.


----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

Brazil will play their best team in both tournaments... especially as the Olympics are under 23's. Neymar will play in both tournaments for me.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

5portsF4n said:


> and a way for them to continue building on their personal brand in the US.



I've always wondered how much influence the boot manufacturers have in this. Adidas pays Messi 20 million USD/year and the only time he wears Adidas kit is when he plays for Argentina. I would expect Adidas to be requesting Messi play this summer. Similarly with Nike and Neymar, Nike is the sportswear sponsor for this tournament and they'll want their biggest available star taking part.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Daniel Edwards ‏@DanEdwardsGoal 5m5 minutes ago
There will be no Messi at the Rio Olympics. The captain will be saved for the Copa America for Argentina, Martino confirmed today


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

slipperydog said:


> Daniel Edwards ‏@DanEdwardsGoal 5m5 minutes ago
> There will be no Messi at the Rio Olympics. The captain will be saved for the Copa America for Argentina, Martino confirmed today


Good news for the copa america! Messi's attendance will pull in quite a few viewers who are only world cup viewers, i.e. they only care about soccer every 4 years.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

nm


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2016)

Neymar is probably going to have to push to play in both. He's in the same boat as Messi. A chance to win Brazil's first Olympic gold _at home_? No way Neymar doesn't play. To be honest, I suspect Messi will push for it as well. They'll get huge support with tens of thousands of Argentinians crossing the border. And a gold Olympic medal eludes Messi as well. 

Don't think we've heard the last of it just yet.


----------



## Kerrybai (Apr 29, 2013)

5portsF4n said:


> Neymar is probably going to have to push to play in both. He's in the same boat as Messi. A chance to win Brazil's first Olympic gold _at home_? No way Neymar doesn't play. To be honest, I suspect Messi will push for it as well. They'll get huge support with tens of thousands of Argentinians crossing the border. And a gold Olympic medal eludes Messi as well.
> 
> Don't think we've heard the last of it just yet.


Messi won the gold in 2008. The Copa will be his priority.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2016)

Kerrybai said:


> Messi won the gold in 2008. The Copa will be his priority.


Messi also won 5 ballon d'ors, and will be looking for his 6th next year. I don't think we can place limits on the hunger these plays have for trophies. Just like the world cup in brazil, argentina playing in Rio is a huge deal for that whole nation. And you'd think Messi would want to be a part of that. He may not play, but that will be his choice ultimately I think, not Martino's. There's no way Martino would make a decision on Messi without his consent, even if he is the coach. 

Until we get a word on Neymar (who will have played more games than messi and is still on course to play in both tournaments) nothing is certain. Remember that Messi had a 2 month break already this season with his injury.


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.mlssoccer.com/post/2016/...referral&utm_content=news&utm_campaign=unpaid


----------



## Kerrybai (Apr 29, 2013)

5portsF4n said:


> Messi also won 5 ballon d'ors, and will be looking for his 6th next year. I don't think we can place limits on the hunger these plays have for trophies. Just like the world cup in brazil, argentina playing in Rio is a huge deal for that whole nation. And you'd think Messi would want to be a part of that. He may not play, but that will be his choice ultimately I think, not Martino's. There's no way Martino would make a decision on Messi without his consent, even if he is the coach.
> 
> Until we get a word on Neymar (who will have played more games than messi and is still on course to play in both tournaments) nothing is certain. Remember that Messi had a 2 month break already this season with his injury.


No doubt he will want to play both but the Copa will be the one he chooses if he is 'forced' to play just one tournament.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Copa America draw set for Sunday, Feb 21 at 7:30pm ET in NYC - televised in the US on Univision


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

Kerrybai said:


> Messi won the gold in 2008. The Copa will be his priority.


And you are correct.

Messi to skip Rio Olympics for rest

BUENOS AIRES, Argentina - Lionel Messi will skip the Rio de Janeiro Olympics in six months because his coach Gerardo Martino says he needs some rest.
Martino spoke Monday on Argentina radio station La Red and said Messi will play in the Centennial Copa America tournament in the United States, but not the Olympics in Brazil.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Procedures announced for Sunday's draw


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Pots aren't anything surprising. Once you ensure at least one CONCACAF team is in each group it's basically down to staggering the remaining 8 CONMEBOL teams into pools of better and weaker draws. No complaints from me. Now it's just a matter of seeing which seeded teams draw Chile or Uruguay, and then hoping the CONCACAF sides can hold their own.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

^^

Please correct me if I'm wrong, I'm not too up to date with soccer, but it seems to me that Pot 1 is far too weak if the point is to fairly divide the groups up in order of ability. Again not so up to date, but aren't chile, colombia and uruguay much better than the USA or Mexico? Seems to me that the goal was to get a concacaf team in each group, like gunnerjacket said, and secondarily to make sure that the groups are all essentially even.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

aquamaroon said:


> ^^
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong, I'm not too up to date with soccer, but it seems to me that Pot 1 is far too weak if the point is to fairly divide the groups up in order of ability. Again not so up to date, but aren't chile, colombia and uruguay much better than the USA or Mexico? Seems to me that the goal was to get a concacaf team in each group, like gunnerjacket said, and secondarily to make sure that the groups are all essentially even.


First off, note that this is a showcase event. Regardless of what we think of FIFA rankings or what this means to the international calendar, it is a one-off novelty event and not a World Cup or traditional confederation championship.

Because of that very reasoning, the "Top seeds" were identified as the (traditional) powers of each participating confederation - Brazil and Argentina from CONMEBOL, Mexico and the US from CONCACAF. Was this a blatant move to get the most popular teams into different groups? Absolutely, but since this is novelty event why really care. Plus, if Chile and Uruguay end up in groups with the CONCACAF seeds, then I think people will fuss even less. 

From there it was simple math: 
- 4 CONCACAF teams left, so 1 per group
- 8 CONMEBOL teams left, so 2 per group, with that allotment broken into stronger and weaker pods so that no group would be overly heavy.

At the end of the day there will be plenty of good match-ups and hopefully good football without any injuries.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

GunnerJacket said:


> First off, note that this is a showcase event. Regardless of what we think of FIFA rankings or what this means to the international calendar, it is a one-off novelty event and not a World Cup or traditional confederation championship.
> 
> Because of that very reasoning, the "Top seeds" were identified as the (traditional) powers of each participating confederation - Brazil and Argentina from CONMEBOL, Mexico and the US from CONCACAF. Was this a blatant move to get the most popular teams into different groups? Absolutely, but since this is novelty event why really care. Plus, if Chile and Uruguay end up in groups with the CONCACAF seeds, then I think people will fuss even less.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation! I have to admit from what you've said I overestimated the importance of this competition. I read somewhere that the copa america was second only to the UEFA Euro competition in terms of federation contests. If, like you say, it's sort of a novelty contest, then of course you make sure that your biggest draws anchor all of the groups. And, like preseason in the NFL, hopefully we get good "futbol" and no injuries to any of the stars (or starters and backbenchers for that matter)


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2016)

^ Thats wrong. The Copa America is second only to the Euros. 

Its _this_ edition that some people, like gunner, see as a novelty contest, because its combining the two confederations. I see it as the start of what Copa America will become - a merged competition between North, South and Cental American nations. Right now, North and Central America have the Gold Cup, the South Americans have the Copa America. 

Basically, this is the start of Copa America becoming on equal footing with the Euros. In the future, the addition of the US, and Mexico will take the Copa America to new heights in terms of commercial appeal. 

The CA this year will be a huge deal, its anything but a novelty contest. Some of the best players in the world will be playing here.

As for the groups, you have to separate North and South. People want to see the US or Mexico reach the quarters. And I suspect that will remain whenever a combined CA becomes official.

Pot 1 should always be top two teams from each confed.


----------



## willygtoc (May 3, 2013)




----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

5portsF4n said:


> ^ Thats wrong. The Copa America is second only to the Euros.
> 
> Its _this_ edition that some people, like gunner, see as a novelty contest, because its combining the two confederations. I see it as the start of what Copa America will become.
> 
> ...


By novelty I mean something unique and without any major standing. As currently it's a one-off event and nothing more. The fine folks in CONMEBOL wanted a special celebration for the 100th anniversary, so to do that they've invited a few friends.

Is the quadrennial Copa America the 2nd biggest confederation trophy? Absolutely. 

Is this Copa America _Centenario_ an experiment to see if a merged confederation event is feasible? Most likely.

Does that mean a merger is inevitable? I don't know, seeing as there are more than a few countries being excluded, meaning there's more to this idea than a bigger tournament.

Last year's CA trophy for Chile will hold more weight than whatever concocted trophy is hoisted for this event, nor will the Centenario have any impact on WC qualifying or participation in the Confederation's Cup. Thus, it holds slightly less luster than a traditional CA. If they ever do merge permanently then it will truly be a stronger (than currently) peer of the UEFA event.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2016)

Draw done. 

Group A:

USA
Colombia
Costa Rica 
Paraguay

Group B:

Brazil 
Ecuador
Haiti
Peru

Group C:
Mexico
Uruguay
Jamaica
Venezuela

Group D:
Argentina 
Chile
Panama
Bolivia


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

The US may be screwed unless a couple of those teams send their B squad.


----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

Its a great way to bring all the best American teams to the worlds biggest stadia and make some money all whilst celebrating one hundred years! 

I am in favour of a whole of America tournament. Likewise i hope the world cup comes back to South America for its anniversary of the Uruguay world cup.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The groups look great.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2016)

carnifex2005 said:


> The US may be screwed unless a couple of those teams send their B squad.


To be fair, US stacks up pretty well against Costa Rica. That's the make or break game. I realize Paraguay are very formidable, but I feel 4 points is axhievable. It may even be that the US stuns Colombia, but loses to Paraguay. I just the team getting 4 points from this group, which would be enough to go through.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Paraguay has been hot garbage for the better part of the last 18 months. That said, so has the United States. But any respectable footballing country should have no qualms about getting out of that group. Pretty sad that US fans are fretting over this one.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Brazil Go....!! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## noize (Jul 24, 2004)

5portsF4n said:


> To be fair, US stacks up pretty well against Costa Rica. That's the make or break game. I realize Paraguay are very formidable, but I feel 4 points is axhievable. It may even be that the US stuns Colombia, but loses to Paraguay. I just the team getting 4 points from this group, which would be enough to go through.


Only a Gold Cup performance to US miss the quarters. If they play 60% of their potential, they go through.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2016)

noize said:


> Only a Gold Cup performance to US miss the quarters. If they play 60% of their potential, they go through.


Certainly hope so.


----------



## bolsouru (Feb 14, 2011)

Uruguay the king of america 
:banana:


----------



## cmc (Oct 4, 2005)

NRG (Reliant) Stadium
*pitch not always perfect,
but close enough to a 
euro.*


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

cmc said:


> NRG (Reliant) Stadium
> *pitch not always perfect,
> but close enough to a
> euro.*


Where are the suites in this stadium? I thought you couldn't build a modern stadium with that few of boxes???


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Chevy114 said:


> Where are the suites in this stadium? I thought you couldn't build a modern stadium with that few of boxes???


It's got a suites tucked under the second and third levels on both sidelines, and level above the upper deck. I think it's like 196 suites total which is more than most NFL stadiums.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow sorry I couldn't see them at first glance


----------



## quanman247 (Mar 22, 2015)

When will we have the specific time for every single match?


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

ESPNFC.com has game times listed for each.


----------



## nyrmetros (Aug 15, 2006)

How much are the cheapest tickets for the USA game in Philadelphia?


----------



## elrafaargentino (Jun 22, 2010)

I know that isn´t the place, but I can´t find the topic with Russia World Cup 2018 stadiums. In Brazil, we could checke everyday for news, photos, etc. 
I search in this board and I can´t find an updates topic about next world cup.


----------



## Schorschico (Nov 26, 2007)

Not sure if it has been mentioned before, but single match tickets are now available.

Here.

I got mine with the Stadium package a few weeks ago, but this is a great opportunity for the non-addicts to experience it.

Cannot wait!


----------



## carlosfng (Mar 1, 2010)

GunnerJacket said:


> By novelty I mean something unique and without any major standing. As currently it's a one-off event and nothing more. The fine folks in CONMEBOL wanted a special celebration for the 100th anniversary, so to do that they've invited a few friends.
> 
> Is the quadrennial Copa America the 2nd biggest confederation trophy? Absolutely.
> 
> ...


A merged-confederation _event_ is feasible, as well as it is feasible that it becomes a permanent fixture. A bigger tournament catering to the huge Mexican and American markets makes absolute financial sense; also considering that Conmebol has been rocked by the recent scandals and needs more money to keep national associations and clubs and public opinion happy (and not pressuring to get more execs jailed; prize money has been raised in several Conmebol tournaments, coincidentally). But the full merger of confederations, like you say, is something that is still undecided, for several logistical and administrative reasons we have discussed plenty of times...

Anyway, glad to see my country got a good group. If we can't beat Haiti and Peru, we shouldn't be there heh. Do wish there was a game closer to me!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2016)

As this tournament gets closer, I think it is going to be less of a spectacle than I thought. The stadium choices are downright terrible. There are too many games that would be much better served in MLS stadia than 60k+ers. 

At this point, Id take occupancy rates of 70%. If this tournament (down the line) wants to become a Euro equivalent, those rates need to be at 95%+. MLS stadia, plus marquee games at big venues, could have gotten us there. Itll be nowhere close.

As for a merger, it is not only not necessary, but undesirable. Said it before but Ill say it again, merged Copa, separate Confeds, with Gold Cup a qualifier for Copa (inc u23 US and Mexi teams) Works best for all parties.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

5portsF4n said:


> As this tournament gets closer, I think it is going to be less of a spectacle than I thought. The stadium choices are downright terrible. There are too many games that would be much better served in MLS stadia than 60k+ers.
> 
> At this point, Id take occupancy rates of 70%. If this tournament (down the line) wants to become a Euro equivalent, those rates need to be at 95%+. MLS stadia, plus marquee games at big venues, could have gotten us there. Itll be nowhere close.


But most MLS stadia are too small, and to be honest the nature of most of these fanbases is accepting of less-than-capacity crowds. I think for this event 30k in a 60k venue is better than 20k in a 20k venue, because in those instances it's likely the casual US fan won't notice anyway. Instead they'll notice the games with Mexico, Argentina, Colombia, etc, and those games will do more than fine crowd-wise.

I also think it would've been difficult to schedule the event using the MLS venues in how you pair the teams, especially with MLS still playing during parts of the tournament. Do they add 2-4 cities to the list just to see them host 1, maybe 2 games each? Will those cities have the training infrastructure and hotels for that at that time? I think in this sense it's best to stick with a smaller list of venues that can readily handle the event and then do what you can to increase the ticket sales. But that's just me.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

I heard the ticket prices were nuts so I had a look for myself on ticketmaster. Those prices are astronomical! If they do find a way to fill the stadiums then I'm certain this will become a regular tournament purely due to the money to be made.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2016)

GunnerJacket said:


> But most MLS stadia are too small, and to be honest the nature of most of these fanbases is accepting of less-than-capacity crowds. I think for this event 30k in a 60k venue is better than 20k in a 20k venue, because in those instances it's likely the casual US fan won't notice anyway. Instead they'll notice the games with Mexico, Argentina, Colombia, etc, and those games will do more than fine crowd-wise.
> 
> I also think it would've been difficult to schedule the event using the MLS venues in how you pair the teams, especially with MLS still playing during parts of the tournament. Do they add 2-4 cities to the list just to see them host 1, maybe 2 games each? Will those cities have the training infrastructure and hotels for that at that time? I think in this sense it's best to stick with a smaller list of venues that can readily handle the event and then do what you can to increase the ticket sales. But that's just me.


I haven't really thought it through at all. Musings more than anything. I just don't like the idea of Jamaica vs Paraguay (hypothetical) at anything above a 20,000 seater. 



> I think for this event 30k in a 60k venue is better than 20k in a 20k venue, because in those instances it's likely the casual US fan won't notice anyway.


I'm allergic to empty seats, so I can't agree with that specific sentence, but you're probably right in that casual fans won't notice, as they won't be watching those games anyway.


----------



## tinyslam (Mar 11, 2013)

5portsF4n said:


> I'm allergic to empty seats.


Then don't tune into ESPN2 right now.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Because it has to be said somewhere... The ref for the US-Colombia Olympic qualifier tonight was abysmal. Not the reason the US lost, but he let the game get out of control early and it led to some bitter tackles and plenty of play-acting. Just weak.


----------



## hu10go (Jan 24, 2012)

Prices are high but most stadiums are going to be full or close to full. Mexico, USA, Brazil and Argentina games are guaranteed to be full. Let's remember that there was logic involved in deciding the location, for example, Mexico= Southern Cities with high number of Mexicans, and USA playing in northern american cities (Philadelphia). The only problem is when small teams play (Haiti, Paraguay,Bolivia, Jamaica). Small stadiums should be assigned to those teams, unless they play one of the Big teams.


----------



## carlosfng (Mar 1, 2010)

Erm, MLS will still continue its schedule while the tournament is going on? I mean, I understand it's hard to change the fixture due to the impossibility of playing through winter and the very American sporting tradition of holding playoffs in every sport... but still, it doesn't seem like a good decision. The larger Copa will obscure the MLS fixtures, MLS clubs will lose important players that will be capped for the USMNT, and smaller stadia that would be good for smaller Copa matches will not be available.

That being said, I agree in that matches like Ecuador vs Haiti will only be cared for by people from those countries, and I doubt they will care to see how many fans are on the stands if their team is playing. And to be honest, there's empty seats even in world cups, it can't be helped. Much less so in a tournament where most countries are from the southern hemisphere - travel distance will probably make it so most of the foreign fans will be immigrants (who also probably will be more able to spend that many dollars on the tickets...)

PS.- Refereeing in South American tournaments can be very permissive of bitter tackling and diving, while at other times very strict on tackling but even more so dismissive of diving. And the bigger teams tend to have some preferential treatment, if you get what I mean...


----------



## willygtoc (May 3, 2013)




----------



## elrafaargentino (Jun 22, 2010)

What about updates? Photos about the stadiums, news, etc.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2016)

That's right up there with the Champions League trophy. Very nice.

But the news that Neymar hasn't been included in the Provisional Squad is a shame. Brazil will still probably make the semis without him at the least, but it's a black mark against the tournament.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

The prospect of this tournament becoming a permanent fixture could be impacted by the CONCACAF election coming up on May 12th between Larry Mussendon of Bermuda and Victor Montagliani of Canada. The first election with more than one candidate in 26 years! 

Mussendon is the favourite because the Caribbean controls the voting power however Montagliani appears to have 14 votes in the bag from Haiti, Cuba, Puerto Rico, Dominican Republic, all of Central America, and all of North America. 21 votes are needed to win.

As this pertains to the Copa, Montagliani has stated in recent interviews he's open to making a panamerican tournament a regular quadrennial event. To accomodate it, the Gold Cup would change from a biennial 12 team tournament to a quadrennial 16 team tournament. His election manifesto states it in more vague terms but it contains a bullet point about "uniting the continents" for more cooperation with CONMEBOL.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8w1TxZg_VohSHJMZWtzOVp3ZzQ/view?pref=2&pli=1

Larry Mussendon has made no mention of these issues in his manifesto. He does however claim he can get the 190 million dollars back that the FBI seized...........


----------



## willygtoc (May 3, 2013)

The official song of the Copa America Centenario.

Pitbull? really? :cripes:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2016)

Pitbull's great, though will have to listen to this before making judgement. On a sidenote, theres no contemporary artist that bridges the North, central, south american bridge like pitbull.


----------



## carlosfng (Mar 1, 2010)

alexandru.mircea said:


> You're upset about that? Get real...
> 
> It has to be a really poor representative of South America in order for it not to play against the European team in the final.
> 
> But I have been becoming more and more eager for African, Mexican, Eastern etc teams to screw up the South American teams because of this kind of arrogance.


His words are not representative of South America as a whole. In my case, I don't care if most confederations send crappy champions due to being less developed in the game. It's simple: if we do not include them, they will never get better. Plus, the Confed Cup is even less important than the Club WC, to me at least.

That being said, I understand why the user you replied to feels that way. Due to them being increasingly used as farms for European leagues, South American clubs are definitely lower than European clubs now. As for national sides, Conmebol fares far better, for they can then call up the "ambassadors". But still you can see a decline overall, specially in cups played in or closer to Europe; culminating in Germany breaking the Conmebol hegemony in its own territory in 2014. And that decline is coupled with a heightened importance of midsized Conmebol nations, as well as with the heightened importance of Concacaf; specially Mexico, whose league now is probably above even Argentina in the levels of money that it moves.

At any rate, while CA16 is technically not as important as the last one, I do think that due to the larger amount of exposure this one is almost as much important as a regular edition. My country called up the best we have, for example. That being said, half of everyone coming from Europe this season is "injured", or so it seems...

And screw Pitbull... though all Latins love him I guess. And screw my national side's lack of a finishing touch last night against the home team (guess I can recur to the old "we gave playtime to some bench players" adage).


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

I heard the new CONCACAF president on the radio yesterday saying "discussions have already begun with CONMEBOL" to make this joint confederation tournament a regular quadrennial event.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2016)

JYDA said:


> I heard the new CONCACAF president on the radio yesterday saying "discussions have already begun with CONMEBOL" to make this joint confederation tournament a regular quadrennial event.


Great if true, but they need to figure out a way to make all games an event. One of those ways would be not to schedule games where attendance is not likely to be more than 20,000 at massive stadiums....especially outside the US and Canada where a Jamaica vs Bolivia game isn't likely to set any pulses racing.


----------



## Lucas R (Aug 28, 2014)

5portsF4n said:


> Great if true, but they need to figure out a way to make all games an event. One of those ways would be not to schedule games where attendance is not likely to be more than 20,000 at massive stadiums....especially outside the US and Canada where a Jamaica vs Bolivia game isn't likely to set any pulses racing.


neither Bolivia vs Venezuela, they just have to put some kind of qualification for the concacaf


----------



## Lucas R (Aug 28, 2014)

they followed this ideas: soccer/football--->latinos--->pittbull


----------



## cinquante (Sep 3, 2007)

Lucas R said:


> neither Bolivia vs Venezuela, they just have to put some kind of qualification for the concacaf


Actually it happened. 

Mexico and USA won their place by Hierarchy I guess.
Costa Rica won the Copa Centroamericana
Jamaica won the Caribbean Cup

Haiti, Cuba, Panama and Trinidad & Tobago completed the next 4 teams due to their position at last Gold Cup. 
Haiti won against T&T and Panama against Cuba.

Canada, El Salvador, Honduras and Guatemala were the worst ranked teams in the Gold Cup so they didn't get the chance to compete for a place in Copa America via Play-Off
As for the other countries in Concacaf. The Caribbean and the Centroamerican tournament were their opportunities to Qualify.


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

willygtoc said:


> The official song of the Copa America Centenario.
> 
> Pitbull? really? :cripes:


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

......


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

*New uniforms for the America's Cup*



















*Mexico*









*Argentina*









*Columbia*



















*USA*









*Brazil*









*Chile*


















*Panama*









*Costa Rica*


















Peru









Marathon


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

willygtoc said:


> The official song of the Copa America Centenario.
> 
> Pitbull? really? :cripes:


I'm more shocked about Becky G, but whatever let's appeal to the Spanish speaking countries, not the one hosting this event with only an 13% Latino population.


----------



## Lucas R (Aug 28, 2014)

the term "latino" is relative


----------



## elrafaargentino (Jun 22, 2010)

Messi, Lavezzi and Biglia are out. Messi maybe can return just for the last matches.


----------



## goldy21 (Nov 10, 2008)

Does anyone know what they're doing for temporary grass in the stadiums with artificial turf? Are they simply rolling out sod like they've done for friendlies or are there more elaborate installations going on? The sod-on-turf results have been pretty horrible and certainly not up to standards of a large international tournament.


----------



## elrafaargentino (Jun 22, 2010)

Argentina could left now Copa America. AFA has legal issues.


----------



## Lucas R (Aug 28, 2014)

Thats not gonna happen, there were a lot of statements(?) about the issue since last night


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

Lucas R said:


> the term "latino" is relative


Exactly, "Latino" is a really heterogeneous term. There are great cultural, economic and racial differences, even within the same country.

_These subjects share nationality (Brazilian), profession and soccer club._








_But racial and culturally are different._

Which is more "Latino"?​


----------



## Lucas R (Aug 28, 2014)

Well, there are more whites than black latinos, and white brazilians used to be majority. So i would say the white one


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry I should have said Hispanic which traditionally means countries that speak Spanish whereas Latino means anyone from Latin America or any part of the Americas (North and South) who were colonized by Latin Speaking countries. So in theory both Mexico and Brazil would be Latino countries, but only Mexico would be Hispanic. As a history teacher that was completely my fault! 

P.S. I still think America should focus more on music that appeals to its masses instead of 13% of it's population, but to each their own.


----------



## Big Boss (May 14, 2009)

Priority or not, all teams want to win, I hope that be a great tournament.


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

Big Boss said:


> Priority or not, all teams want to win, I hope that be a great tournament.



I agree.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

May the Showtime begin !!!


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

5portsF4n said:


> I don't think this is being seen as a 'real' Copa America because, for now, it's a novelty. Until they replace the 10-team South American Copa America with a unified competition, that's likely to remain the case.
> 
> But this is an important stepping stone in making that a reality. For that reason, it needs to be a success. Unfortunately, tickets are incredibly expensive, and we're going to have a huge number of games that are played at well below capacity (should've used more MLS stadiums in group stages).


Thanks! You summed up the best way.


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

5portsF4n said:


> The explanation I've heard is that Brazil wants to win the Olympics because they haven't won it (whereas Argentina have), and Argentina are prioritizing Copa because they haven't won a tournament in a major very long time.


No one cares about Olympics soccer in Brazil and I feel no other country cares either. Only CBF cares, for pride reasons; even the players lost that will to win since not classifying for Athens 2004. Soccer has no place being in the Olympics. I've been saying this for a long time. 

There will be games played 10 minutes away from my house, in Brasilia, and I could not care less. 

This thing about Brazil chasing a gold medal in soccer has all to do with pride. There are plenty of people here that still think Brazil is the best in soccer. They probably haven't watched any game the past 14 years or are in denial. 

Once Brazil wins a gold medal, this stupidity will fade and I even think soccer will be kicked out of the Olympics. 

But the thing is: Brazil will not win a gold medal this year and probably never will.


----------



## Toromaymas (Feb 15, 2010)

*LISTA DEFINITIVA DE LAS 16 SELECCIONES COPA AMÉRICA CENTENARIO USA 2016 *

*ARGENTINA*

Porteros (3): Mariano Andújar (Estudiantes La Plata, ARG), Nahuel Guzmán (Tigres UANL, MEX), Sergio Romero (Manchester United, ENG). 

Defensas (7): Victor Cuesta (Independiente, ARG), Ramiro Funes Mori (Everton, ENG), Jonathan Maidana (River Plate, ARG), Gabriel Mercado (River Plate, ARG), Nicolás Otamendi (Manchester City, ENG), Marcos Rojo (Manchester United, ENG), Facundo Roncaglia (Fiorentina, ITA). 

Centrocampistas (7): Éver Banega (Sevilla, ESP), Lucas Biglia (Lazio, ITA), Augusto Fernández (Atlético Madrid, ESP), Matías Kranevitter (Atlético Madrid, ESP), Javier Mascherano (Barcelona, ESP), Lionel Messi (Barcelona, ESP), Javier Pastore (Paris Saint-Germain, FRA). 

Delanteros (6): Sergio Agüero (Manchester City, ENG), Gonzalo Higuaín (Napoli, ITA), Erik Lamela (Tottenham Hotspur, ENG), Ángel Di María (Paris Saint-Germain, FRA), Nicolás Gaitán (Benfica, POR), Ezequiel Lavezzi (Hebeir China Fortune, CHN). 

*BOLIVIA *

Porteros (3): Carlos Lampe (Sport Boys, BOL), Rómel Quiñónez (Bolívar, BOL), Guillermo Viscarra (Oriente Petrolero, BOL). 

Defensas (7): Diego Bejarano (The Strongest, BOL), Marvin Bejarano (Oriente Petrolero, BOL), Nelson Cabrera (Bolívar, BOL), Ronald Eguino (Bolívar, BOL), Luis Gutiérrez (Ironi Kiryat Shmona, ISR), Mario Saavedra (Bolívar, BOL), Edward Zenteno (Wilstermann, BOL). 

Centrocampistas (9): Pedro Azogue (Oriente Petrolero, BOL), Jhasmani Campos (Kazma, KUW), Raúl Castro (The Strongest, BOL), Samuel Galindo (Petrolero, BOL), Cristhian Machado (Wilstermann, BOL), Alejandro Meleán (Oriente Petrolero, BOL), Fernando Saucedo (Wilstermann, BOL), Martín Smedberg-Dalence (Goteborg, SWE), Wálter Veizaga (The Strongest, BOL). 

Delanteros (4): Juan Carlos Arce (Bolívar, BOL), Yasmani Duk (New York Cosmos, USA), Bruno Miranda (Universidad de Chile, CHI), Rodrigo Ramallo (The Strongest, BOL). 

*BRASIL *

Porteros (3): Alisson (Internacional, BRA), Diego Alves (Valencia, ESP), Ederson (Benfica, POR). 

Defensas (8): Dani Alves (Barcelona, ESP), Rodrigo Caio (São Paulo, BRA), Fabinho (Monaco, FRA), Gil (Shandong Luneng, CHN), Filípe Luís (Atlético Madrid, ESP), Marquinhos (Paris Saint-Germain, FRA), Miranda (Inter Milan, ITA), Douglas (Atlético Mineiro, BRA). 

Centrocampistas (9): Renato Augusto (Beijing Guoan, CHN), Casemiro (Real Madrid, ESP), Douglas Costa (Bayern Munich, GER), Philippe Coutinho (Liverpool, ENG), Elias (Corinthians, BRA), Luiz Gustavo (Wolfsburg, GER), Lucas Lima (Santos, BRA), Rafinha (Barcelona, ESP), Willian (Chelsea, ENG). 

Delanteros (3): Gabriel (Santos, BRA), Hulk (Zenit St. Petersburg, RUS), Jonas (Benfica, POR). 

*CHILE*

Porteros (3): Claudio Bravo (Barcelona, ESP), Johnny Herrera (Universidad de Chile, CHI), Christopher Toselli (Universidad Católica, CHI). 

Defensas (7): Jean Beausejour (Colo-Colo, CHI), Paulo Díaz (San Lorenzo, ARG), José Pedro Fuenzalida (Universidad Católica, CHI), Mauricio Isla (Marseille, FRA), Gonzalo Jara (Universidad de Chile, CHI), Gary Medel (Inter Milan, ITA), Eugenio Mena (São Paulo, BRA), Enzo Roco (Espanyol, ESP). 

Centrocampistas (7): Charles Aránguiz (Bayer Leverkusen, GER), Marcelo Díaz (Celta de Vigo, ESP), Matías Fernández (Fiorentina, ITA), Pedro Pablo Hernández (Celta de Vigo, ESP), Arturo Vidal (Bayern Munich, GER), Erick Pulgar (Bologna, ITA), Francisco Silva (Chiapas, MEX). 

Delanteros (6): Nicolás Castillo (Universidad Católica, CHI), Fabián Orellana (Celta de Vigo, ESP), Maurico Pinilla (Atalanta, ITA), Edson Puch (LDU Quito, ECU), Alexis Sánchez (Arsenal, ENG), Eduardo Vargas (Hoffenheim, GER). 

*COLOMBIA *

Porteros (3): Cristian Bonilla (Atlético Nacional, COL), David Ospina (Arsenal, ENG), Róbinson Zapata (Santa Fe, COL). 

Defensas (8): Felipe Aguilar (Atlético Nacional, COL), Santiago Arias (PSV, NED), Farid Díaz (Atlético Nacional, COL), Frank Fabra (Boca Juniors, ARG), Stefan Medina (Pachuca, MEX), Jeison Murillo (Inter Milan, ITA), Oscar Murillo (Pachuca, MEX), Cristián Zapata (AC Milan, ITA). 

Centrocampistas (8): Edwin Cardona (Monterrey, MEX), Guillermo Celis (Junior, COL), Juan Cuadrado (Juventus, ITA), Sebastián Pérez (Atlético Nacional, COL), Andrés Felipe Roa (Deportivo Cali, COL), James Rodríguez (Real Madrid, ESP), Carlos Sánchez (Aston Villa, ENG), Daniel Torres (Independiente Medellín, COL). 

Delanteros (4): Carlos Bacca (AC Milan, ITA), Roger Martínez (Racing Club, ARG), Marlos Moreno (Atlético Nacional, COL), Dayro Moreno (Club Tijuana, MEX). 

*COSTA RICA *

Porteros (2): Leonel Moreira (Herediano, CRC), Patrick Pemberton (Alajuelense, CRC). 

Defensas (9): Johnny Acosta (Alajuelense, CRC), Francisco Calvo (Saprissa, CRC), Oscar Duarte (Espanyol, ESP), Cristian Gamboa (West Bromwich Albion, ENG), Ronald Matarrita (New York City FC, USA), Bryan Oviedo (Everton, ENG), José Salvatierra (Alajuelense, CRC), Michael Umaña (Persepolis, IRN), Kendall Waston (Vancouver Whitecaps FC, CAN). 

Centrocampistas (8): Randall Azofeifa (Herediano, CRC), Christian Bolaños (Vancouver Whitecaps FC, CAN), Joel Campbell (Arsenal, ENG), Celso Borges (Deportivo La Coruña, ESP), Esteban Granados (Herediano, CRC), Bryan Ruiz (Sporting Lisbon, POR), Yeltsin Tejeda (Évian Thonon Gaillard, FRA), Johan Venegas (Montreal Impact, CAN). 

Delanteros (3): Ariel Rodríguez (Bangkok Glass, THA), Álvaro Saborio (D.C. United, USA), Marco Ureña (Midtjylland, DEN). 

*ECUADOR *

Porteros (3): Máximo Banguera (Barcelona, ECU), Alexander Domínguez (LDU Quito, ECU), Esteban Dreer (Emelec, ECU). 

Defensas (7): Gabriel Achilier (Emelec, ECU), Robert Arboleda (Universidad Católica, ECU), Walter Ayoví (Monterrey, MEX), Frickson Erazo (Atlético Mineiro, BRA), Arturo Mina (Independiente del Valle, ECU), Juan Carlos Paredes (Watford, ENG), Cristian Ramírez (Ferencváros, HUN). 

Centrocampistas (9): Michael Arroyo (Club América, MEX), Fernando Gaibor (Emelec, ECU), Carlos Gruezo (FC Dallas, USA), Pedro Larrea (El Nacional, ECU), Fidel Martínez (Pumas UNAM, MEX), Ángel Mena (Emelec, ECU), Jefferson Montero (Swansea, WAL), Christian Noboa (Rostov, RUS), Antonio Valencia (Manchester United, ENG). 

Delanteros (4): Jaime Ayoví (Godoy Cruz, ARG), Miler Bolaños (Grêmio, BRA), Juan Cazares (Atlético Mineiro, BRA), Enner Valencia (West Ham United, ENG). 

*HAITÍ *

Porteros (3): Steward Ceus (Minnesota United FC, USA), Luis Valendi Odelus (Aigle Noir, HAI), Johny Placide (Reims, FRA). 

Defensas (8): Jean Sony Alcénat (Voluntari, ROM), Judelin Aveska (Atlético Uruguay, ARG), Alex Christian (Vila Real, POR), Romain Genevois (Nice, FRA), Reginal Goreux (Standard Liège, BEL), Kim Jaggy (Aarau, SUI), Mechack Jerome (Jacksonville Armada, USA), Stéphane Lambese (Paris Saint-Germain, FRA). 

Centrocampistas (7): Jean Marc Alexandre (Fort Lauderdale Strikers, USA), Max Hilaire (Cholet, FRA), Kevin Lafrance (Chrobry Glogów, POL), James Marcelin (Carolina RailHawks, USA), Pascal Millien (Jacksonville Armada, USA), Soni Mustivar (Sporting Kansas City, USA), Sony Norde (Mohun Bagan, IND). 

Delanteros (5): Kervens Belfort (1461 Trabzon, TUR), Wilde-Donald Guerrier (Wisla Kraków, POL), Jeff Louis (Caen, FRA), Jean-Eudes Maurice (Hà N?i T&T, VIE), Duckens Nazon (Laval, FRA). 

*JAMAICA*

Porteros (3): Andre Blake (Philadelphia Union, USA), Duwayne Kerr (Stjarnan, ISL), Ryan Thompson (Saint Louis FC, USA). 

Defensas (7): Rosario Harriott (Harbour View, JAM), Michael Hector (Reading, ENG), Kemar Lawrence (New York Red Bulls, USA), Adrian Mariappa (Crystal Palace, ENG), Wes Morgan (Leicester City, ENG), Damano Solomon (Portmore United, JAM), Jermaine Taylor (Portland Timbers, USA). 

Centrocampistas (8): Rodolph Austin (Brondby, DEN), Michael Binns (Portmore United, JAM), Chevonne Marsh (Cavalier, JAM), Joel McAnuff (Leyton Orient, ENG), Garath McCleary (Reading, ENG), Andrew Vanzie (Humble Lions, JAM), Je-Vaughn Watson (New England Revolution, USA), Lee Williamson (Blackburn Rovers, ENG). 

Delanteros (5): Giles Barnes (Houston Dynamo, USA), Simon Dawkins (San Jose Earthquakes, USA), Clayton Donaldson (Birmingham City, ENG), Dever Orgill (Marieham, FIN), Allan Ottey (Montego Bay United, JAM). 

*MÉXICO*

Porteros (3): Jesús Corona (Cruz Azul, MEX), Guillermo Ochoa (Málaga, ESP), Alfredo Talavera (Toluca, MEX). 

Defensas (9): Paúl Aguilar (Club América, MEX), Néstor Araujo (Santos Laguna, MEX), Yasser Corona (Querétaro, MEX), Héctor Moreno (PSV, NED), Miguel Layún (Porto, POR), Rafael Márquez (Atlas, MEX), Jesús Molina (Santos Laguna, MEX), Diego Reyes (Real Sociedad, ESP), Jorge Torres Nilo (Tigres UANL, MEX). 

Centrocampistas (4): Jesús Dueñas (Tigres UANL, MEX), Andrés Guardado (PSV, NED), Héctor Herrera (Porto, POR), Carlos Peña (Guadalajara, MEX). 

Delanteros (7): Javier Aquino (Tigres UANL, MEX), Jesús Corona (Porto, POR), Jürgen Damm (Tigres UANL, MEX), Javier Hernández (Bayer Leverkusen, GER), Raúl Jiménez (Benfica, POR), Hirving Lozano (Pachuca, MEX), Oribe Peralta (Club América, MEX). 

*PANAMÁ*

Porteros (3): José Calderón (Plantense, HON), Jaime Penedo (Saprissa, CRC), Alex Rodríguez (San Francisco, PAN). 

Defensas (6): Felipe Baloy (Atlas, MEX), Harold Cummings (Alajuelense, CRC), Fidel Escobar (Sporting, PAN), Luis Henríquez (Tauro, PAN), Adolfo Machado (Saprissa, CRC), Roderick Miller (San Francisco, PAN). 

Centrocampistas (8): Ricardo Buitrago (Juan Aurich, PER), Miguel Camargo (Mineros de Guayana, VEN), Armando Cooper (Árabe Unido, PAN), Aníbal Godoy (San José Earthquakes, USA), Gabriel Gómez (Cartaginés, CRC), Amílcar Henríquez (América, COL), Valentín Pimentel (La Equidad, COL), Alberto Quintero (San José Earthquakes, USA). 

Delanteros (6): Abdiel Arroyo (RNK Split, CRO), Ismael Díaz (Porto, POR), Roberto Nurse (Mineros de Zacatecas, MEX), Blas Pérez (Vancouver Whitecaps, CAN), Luis Tejada (Juan Aurich, PER) Gabriel Torres (Zamora, VEN). 

*PARAGUAY*

Porteros (3): Diego Barreto (Olimpia, PAR), Antony Silva (Cerro Porteño, PAR), Justo Villar (Colo-Colo, CHI). 

Defensas (6): Pablo Aguilar (Club América, MEX), Fabián Balbuena (Corinthians, BRA), Paulo Da Silva (Toluca, MEX), Gustavo Gómez (Lanús, ARG), Miguel Samudio (Club América, MEX), Bruno Valdez (Cerro Porteño, PAR). 

Centrocampistas (6): Nestor Ortigoza (San Lorenzo, ARG), Celso Ortiz (AZ Alkmaar, NED), Robert Piris Da Motta (Olimpia, PAR), Blas Riveros (Olimpia, PAR), Rodrigo Rojas (Cerro Porteño, PAR), Oscar Romero (Rácing Club, ARG). 

Delanteros (8): Miguel Almirón (Lanús, ARG), Edgar Benítez (Querétaro, MEX), Jorge Benítez (Cruz Azul, MEX), Derlis González (Dynamo Kiev, UKR), Juan Iturbe (Bournemouth, ENG), Darío Lezcano (Ingolstadt, GER), Antonio Sanabria (Sporting de Gijón, ESP), Nelson Valdez (Seattle Sounders FC, USA). 

*PERÚ *

Porteros (3): Carlos Cáceda (Universitario, PER), Pedro Gallese (Juan Aurich, PER), Diego Penny (Sporting Cristal, PER). 

Defensas (8): Luis Abram (Sporting Cristal, PER), Jair Céspedes (Sporting Cristal, PER), Aldo Corzo (Deportivo Municipal, PER), Christian Ramos (Juan Aurich, PER), Renzo Revoredo (Sporting Cristal, PER), Alberto Rodríguez (Sporting Cristal, PER), Renato Tapia (Feyenoord, NED), Miguel Trauco (Universitario, PER). 

Centrocampistas (8): Armando Alfagme (Deportivo Municipal, PER), Adán Balbín (Universitario, PER), Cristian Benavente (Charleroi, BEL), Luiz da Silva (PSV, NED), Alejandro Hohberg (Universidad César Vallejo, PER), Andy Polo (Universitario, PER), Óscar Vilchez (Alianza Lima, PER), Yoshimar Yotún (Malmö, SWE). 

Delanteros (4): Christian Cueva (Toluca, MEX), Edison Flores (Universitario, PER), Paolo Guerrero (Flamengo, BRA), Raúl Ruidíaz (Universitario, PER). 

*URUGUAY*

Porteros (3): Martín Campaña (Independiente, ARG), Fernando Muslera (Galatasaray, TUR), Martín Silva (Vasco da Gama, BRA). 

Defensas (6): Jorge Fucile (Nacional, URU), Jose Giménez (Atlético Madrid, ESP), Diego Godín, (Atlético Madrid, ESP), Maximiliano Pereira (Porto, POR), Gastón Silva (Torino, ITA), Mauricio Victorino (Nacional, URU). 

Centrocampistas (8): Egidio Arévalo Rios (Atlas, MEX), Matías Corujo (Universidad de Chile, CHI), Álvaro González (Atlas, MEX), Alvaro Pereira (Getafe, ESP), Gastón Ramírez (Middlesbrough, ENG), Cristian Rodríguez (Independiente, ARG), Carlos Sánchez (Monterrey, MEX), Matías Vecino (Fiorentina, ITA). 

Delanteros (6): Edinson Cavani (Paris Saint-German, FRA), Abel Hernández (Hull City, ENG), Nicolás Lodeiro (Boca Juniors, ARG), Diego Rolán (Bordeaux, FRA), Cristhian Stuani (Middlesbrough, ENG).

*USA*

Porteros (3): Brad Guzan (Aston Villa, ENG), Ethan Horvath (Molde, NOR), Tim Howard (Colorado Rapids, USA). 

Defensas (7): Matt Besler (Sporting Kansas City, USA), Steve Birnbaum (D.C. United, USA), John Brooks (Hertha Berlin, GER), Geoff Cameron (Stoke City, ENG), Timmy Chandler (Eintracht Frankfurt, GER), Michael Orozco (Club Tijuana, MEX), DeAndre Yedlin (Sunderland, ENG). 

Centrocampistas (9): Kyle Beckerman (Real Salt Lake, USA), Alejandro Bedoya (Nantes, FRA), Michael Bradley (Toronto FC, CAN), Fabian Johnson (Borussia Mönchengladbach, GER), Jermaine Jones (Colorado Rapids, USA), Perry Kitchen (Hearts, SCO), Darlington Nagbe (Portland Timbers, USA), Christian Pulisic (Borussia Dortmund, GER), Graham Zusi (Sporting Kansas City, USA). 

Delanteros (4): Clint Dempsey (Seattle Sounders FC, USA), Chris Wondolowski (San Jose Earthquakes, USA), Bobby Wood (Hamburg, GER), Gyasi Zardes (LA Galaxy, USA).

*VENEZUELA*

Porteros (3): José Contreras (Tachira, VEN), Wuilker Faríñez (Caracas, VEN), Dani Hernández (Tenerife, ESP). 

Defensas (7): Wilker Ángel (Tachira, VEN), Rolf Feltscher (MSV Duisburg, GER), Alexander González (Huesca, ESP), Roberto Rosales (Málaga, ESP), Jose Manuel Velazquez (Arouca, POR), Mikel Villanueva (Atlético Malagueño, ESP), Oswaldo Vizcarrondo (Nantes, FRA). 

Centrocampistas (9): Juan Pablo Añor (Málaga, ESP), Arquímedes Figuera (La Guaira, VEN), Alejandro Guerra (Atlético Nacional, COL), Yangel Herrera (Atlético Venezuela, VEN), Rómulo Otero (Huachipato, CHI), Adalberto Peñaranda (Granada, ESP), Tomás Rincón (Genoa, ITA), Luis Manuel Seijas (Santa Fe, COL), Carlos Suárez (Carabobo, VEN). 

Delanteros (4): Yonathan Del Valle (Kasimpasa, TUR), Josef Martínez (Torino, ITA), Salomón Rondón (West Bromwich Albion, ENG), Christian Santos (NEC Nijmegen, NED).


----------



## Lucas R (Aug 28, 2014)

it looks that the countries are going with theirs full teams, almost as if they cared about the cup


----------



## JOHANNES1983 (Mar 18, 2013)

Today(June 3 2016):

LEVI'S STADIUM | SANTA CLARA, CA








*vs*


----------



## Cjones2451 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Grass over Turf*

Does anyone know the plans on this?

Does the temp grass stay over the turf for the whole tournament? How will it hold up? I think it is 5 of 10 venues that would need it, Century Link, Camping World, Gillette, NRG and MetLife


----------



## noize (Jul 24, 2004)

afonso_bh said:


> But the thing is: Brazil will not win a gold medal this year and probably never will.


I think Brazil will win, if not in Rio in others come by. But then, who cares? Lol

I heard a rumor once that FIFA doesn't take football out of the Olympics only because it's a main competition in women's calendar.


----------



## noize (Jul 24, 2004)

Let the games begin!:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

noize said:


> I think Brazil will win, if not in Rio in others come by. But then, who cares? Lol
> 
> I heard a rumor once that FIFA doesn't take football out of the Olympics only because it's a main competition in women's calendar.


It was once upon a time. Not anymore.


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

:lol:​


----------



## Maty Imperial (Sep 7, 2010)

Ni llenaron el estadio estos yankis, que amargos que son! parecen de independien*e


----------



## Maty Imperial (Sep 7, 2010)

Que presenten el equipo femenino que son mejores que estos muertos


----------



## JOHANNES1983 (Mar 18, 2013)

Current FIFA ranking:


*TOP 10 June 2 2016*

*1*-Argentina

2- Belgica

*3*-Colombia

4-Alemania

*5*- Chile

6-España

*7-* Brasil

8-Portugal

*9*-Uruguay

10-Austria


http://es.fifa.com/fifa-world-ranking/ranking-table/men/​


----------



## JOHANNES1983 (Mar 18, 2013)

La Historia dirá que aunque Colombia no jugó tan bien como esperabamos ganó:










​


----------



## noize (Jul 24, 2004)

Argentina and Colombia are the favourites for me. Still need to see how Chile will perform in the first matches.


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

Mexico is my pick.

Poor football today in Paraguay - Costa Rica game, poor attendance both there in Orlando and in ongoin Haiti - Peru game in Seattle. Definitely should've used MLS venues for matches excluding big guns.


----------



## Lucas R (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexico never wins, and this wont be an exception


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

dinamo_zagreb said:


> Mexico is my pick.
> 
> Poor football today in Paraguay - Costa Rica game, poor attendance both there in Orlando and in ongoin Haiti - Peru game in Seattle. Definitely should've used MLS venues for matches excluding big guns.


I think the quality of the game was influenced by the oppressive heat. They shouldn't be playing before sunset in Orlando. The Paraguay coach said as much after the game.


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

What the.... I live in Orlando and I didn't even know there was a game being played here. Very poor marketing for this event.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2016)

Attendances so far:

USA Colombia 67,439
Costa Rica Paraguay 14,344
Haiti Peru 20,190
Brazil Ecuador 53,108

Not great... MLS stadiums sure would've been more appropriate for some of these.

I know it's blasphemous, but they should pick venues AFTER groups have been drawn.


----------



## Luisgui (Nov 6, 2013)

3 miserable goals in 4 games. Not a really good start for "La Copa". I hope that next matches improve this average. hno:


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

5portsF4n said:


> Attendances so far: USA Colombia 67,439 Costa Rica Paraguay 14,344 Haiti Peru 20,190 Brazil Ecuador 53,108 Not great... MLS stadiums sure would've been more appropriate for some of these. I know it's blasphemous, but they should pick venues AFTER groups have been drawn.


Brazil vs Haiti ought to get good attendance. There is a huge Brazilian population in Orlando and lots of Haitians further south that might make the trip. I may actually try and go to this one myself.


----------



## JOHANNES1983 (Mar 18, 2013)

Lumbergo said:


> What the.... I live in Orlando and I didn't even know there was a game being played here. Very poor marketing for this event.


That's right.:lol:


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

JYDA said:


> I think the quality of the game was influenced by the oppressive heat. They shouldn't be playing before sunset in Orlando. The Paraguay coach said as much after the game.


Exactly. American organizers didn't learn anything from 1994 World Cup and noon games in California heat.

I hope some other people will take care of things like that when US gets WC.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

dinamo_zagreb said:


> Exactly. American organizers didn't learn anything from 1994 World Cup and noon games in California heat.
> 
> I hope some other people will take care of things like that when US gets WC.


That's different. Early kick-offs in 94 and even 86 were specifically demanded by the European television networks for prime time viewing. FIFA set the kick-off times, not the local organizers.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Lumbergo said:


> What the.... I live in Orlando and I didn't even know there was a game being played here. Very poor marketing for this event.


Even with some of the best soccer teams -and players- in the World, in the USA everything that smells "latino" is not marketed. If the cup would be played with tiny European teams like Andorra, San Marino or Liechtenstein... the marketing would huge because they are playing with what some Americans tag as genuine westerners, that's the reason:yes:


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

5portsF4n said:


> Attendances so far:
> 
> USA Colombia 67,439
> Costa Rica Paraguay 14,344
> ...



¿Brazil vs Ecuador 53,108?

Haiti vs Peru: One of the worst games of the tournament by level.
Costa Rica vs Paraguay: Two very small countries, without much interest.

No wonder, I want to see the attendances in the second round.


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

More than a million tickets were sold, the problem is the size of the stadiums. United States still does not have a culture for soccer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2016)

Cœur said:


> More than a million tickets were sold, the problem is the size of the stadiums. United States still does not have a culture for soccer.


Yes and no. If it was Costa rica haiti in a world cup, it wouldve sold out. Copa just isnt in the national conciousness as an important tournament to casual fans. It needs time to grow in importance. But again, mls stadiums would be ideal for some of these games.


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

> Costa Rica vs Paraguay: Two very small countries, without much interest.


Thats not exactly true. On last few World Cups Paraguay and CR had have a lot of fans abroad- for example Costa Rica was in 10k and more in Brasil on each game...


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

5portsF4n said:


> Attendances so far:
> 
> USA Colombia 67,439
> Costa Rica Paraguay 14,344
> ...


That's very tough to do, both in gauging the projected attendance and in accommodating facilities' schedules. What they should have done, however, was include at least 1 small venue in the rotation for each group (as opposed to all NFL-scale venues) and then reserve that for the "smallest" match-up option. 


Luisgui said:


> 3 miserable goals in 4 games. Not a really good start for "La Copa". I hope that next matches improve this average. hno:


I won't deny the play has been poor, that's for sure, even with the variety of legit excuses to be had. Most disappointing was that the US team itself added to that display. If the "home" team at least looked solid then the overall display of the event could be overlooked.

Doesn't help that Brazil looks a shell of themselves, either. 



Cœur said:


> More than a million tickets were sold, the problem is the size of the stadiums. United States still does not have a culture for soccer.


US has a soccer culture but it's comparably small and quite finicky. Lots of folks still fixated on other/foreign leagues, the spectre of El Tri fans hanging over the scene, and on the whole we continue to be marginalized by producers and fans of other sports. We're good for MLS level but not ready for a larger, more prime-time stage. 

Plus the USMNT right now is a shambles, comparably speaking. If they entered this tournament with a legit chance to win I truly believe we'd be more all-over this event. 

Also, this Copa is both a casual replicant of the official Copa America and being treated as such by many, and don't forget that as recently as last winter there was still the uncertainty of whether it would take place at all. If this does become the new quadrennial event as some people speculate, where you can properly plan in advance and market the thing for a year +, then I know it would go off much better.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2016)

GunnerJacket said:


> The official Copa America and being treated as such by many, and don't forget that as recently as last winter there was still the uncertainty of whether it would take place at all. If this does become the new quadrennial event as some people speculate, where you can properly plan in advance and market the thing for a year +, then I know it would go off much better.


That's a big part of the problem. Unlike the WC, the Copa is a relative unknown. Again, Costa Rica Haiti in the WC is a sellout at any stadium, because it's the World Cup. At the Copa, it's akin to a friendly in terms of interest.

If the Copa becomes unified, and we can build up the tradition, it can achieve the same status as the WC over time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2016)

25,560 for Jamaica Venezuela in Chicago. 

60,025 for Mexico Uruguay in Phoenix.


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

Spomasz said:


> Thats not exactly true. On last few World Cups Paraguay and CR had have a lot of fans abroad- for example Costa Rica was in 10k and more in Brasil on each game...


Countries without much population = small colonies in United States. The most viewers are "latinos".


----------



## eatorresz (Apr 20, 2014)

The opening ceremony was another huge disappointment about this tournament. Normally, the host countries in South America treat it more like a mini olympic's ceremony representing their culture and history, even if it's a humble ceremony. But this centennial ceremony was pathetic and honestly goes to show that all the organizers care about is the money.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

eatorresz said:


> The opening ceremony was another huge disappointment about this tournament. Normally, the host countries in South America treat it more like a mini olympic's ceremony representing their culture and history, even if it's a humble ceremony. But this centennial ceremony was pathetic *and honestly goes to show that all the organizers care about is the money*.


Easily the perspective everyone is forgetting about this event. The organizers had about 6 months to essentially pull this thing together, and they were doing so by picking up the pieces of the original organizers who are all now in the legal throes of punishment for their corruption involving this very tournament! It was conceived merely to make money and without consideration for the fatigue factor fans might be feeling. After all we just had the regular CA and Gold Cup last year, and many fans may have already spent their summer travel budgets on seeing some of the overblown pre-season tours for Real, Man City, etc. It's no wonder, then, that asking fans of teams like Ecuador and Costa Rica to follow through on more travel time and expenses can be a tall ask. Especially knowing it will also be on TV. 

I stand by the notion that this can still be a fun tournament and that if it were to become the new standard for THE Copa America then it would get the full treatment of pomp and circumstance. However, this particular celebration is merely a 1-off event that was conceived purely to make money and done so under less-than-scrupulous circumstances, so we should forgive the current organizers if they're working with 1 hand tied behind their backs.


----------



## noize (Jul 24, 2004)

GunnerJacket said:


> I won't deny the play has been poor, that's for sure, even with the variety of legit excuses to be had. Most disappointing was that the US team itself added to that display. If the "home" team at least looked solid then the overall display of the event could be overlooked.
> 
> Doesn't help that Brazil looks a shell of themselves, either.


Mexico and Uruguay made a great game yesterday, hope for something in the same level for the argentina/Chile game today.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

I bet if they put Jamaica in New York they get better numbers


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

From an attendance perspective the organizers would have preferred if teams like El Salvador and Honduras qualified. El Salvador especially draws well at the Gold Cup in LA, Houston, and the Northeast. 

As for stadium choices, I think Miami really needed to be involved. Obviously Sunlife Stadium is under construction but they could have settled for FAU stadium in Boca Raton. It's 30,000 seats (perfect in hindsight) with an extra wide grass pitch.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Not trolling; this is a serious question: did someone believe there WAS going to be much enthusiasm for this tournament? That people would spend time and money to watch sides they know nothing about? If so, what was the basis for this? 

The organizers and the Latin sides have done little useful to build their brands in the US. I haven't seen Ecuador or Paraguay or any others spend the money to make their brand recognizable. You don't get to make money in the world's biggest market without some serious effort and years of developing your brand. 

I also agree with many of the comments on stadium or city choices. This is not rocket science; this is basic marketing analysis done by junior staff.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree, This isn't the world cup, so most non Hispanic and Latin American citizens probably didn't know it was coming or what it is. I mean you're trying to appeal to about 500,000 people and hope the rest have heard something on tv or radio ads.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

pesto said:


> Not trolling; this is a serious question: did someone believe there WAS going to be much enthusiasm for this tournament? That people would spend time and money to watch sides they know nothing about? If so, what was the basis for this?


Setting aside the original intent, which was simply to make money off of the 100th anniversary...

Yes, there is a legit market for this but no one should confuse it with the World Cup, either. Currently the biennial Gold Cup traditionally held in the US draws slightly less than we're seeing here and that's without any South American teams. Meanwhile the traditional Copa America would draw about the same depending on where it's being held but would remain a strong TV draw outside the US. Even with the meager crowds thus far this event will make a lot of money and, likely, when all is said and done will outdraw past Copa America events.

It's really just the perfect storm of events that has made this effort be the quickly pieced together event that it resembles.



> The organizers and the Latin sides have done little useful to build their brands in the US. I haven't seen Ecuador or Paraguay or any others spend the money to make their brand recognizable. You don't get to make money in the world's biggest market without some serious effort and years of developing your brand.


Exactly correct, so what you're seeing is either a 1-time event that was constrained by the calendar (can't delay the 100th year!) and outside influences (corruption scandals, Olympics, injuries, last minute confirmations...), or you're seeing a hastily produced experiment to test the concept that will only grow stronger over time. If this ever happens again rest assured there will be measures put into place that take lessons from this edition. That and having years to prepare, as opposed to 6-9 months, will make all the difference.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

GunnerJacket said:


> Setting aside the original intent, which was simply to make money off of the 100th anniversary...
> 
> Yes, there is a legit market for this but no one should confuse it with the World Cup, either. Currently the biennial Gold Cup traditionally held in the US draws slightly less than we're seeing here and that's without any South American teams. Meanwhile the traditional Copa America would draw about the same depending on where it's being held but would remain a strong TV draw outside the US. Even with the meager crowds thus far this event will make a lot of money and, likely, when all is said and done will outdraw past Copa America events.
> 
> ...


Thanks; an enlightening set of comments.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2016)

I know we're shitting on crowds (myself included), but the tournament is still averaging 40,118.

The Mexico Uruguay game was exactly what I was imagining when this Copa was announced.


----------



## elrafaargentino (Jun 22, 2010)

Except USA, Mexico, Argentina and Brazil, the others matches couldnt get more than 30.000 people.

There are huges stadiums for games like Bolivia-Panama.


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

^^ Yeah, i was thinking the same. The real problem here is that the stadiums are huge for some games like Bolivia-Panamá, for example. They wouldn't get more than 30k people, so they need stadiums for that amount of people. Argentina, México, Brazil or USA are the only ones who can get much more than that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2016)

Argentina v Chile another example of the heights this tournament can hit in North America.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Sounds like they're going to try to make this joint Copa America a regular thing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2016)

Panama Bolivia 13,466 Orlando
Argentina Chile 69,451 San Francisco


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

5portsF4n said:


> Argentina Chile 69,451 San Francisco











https://twitter.com/matthewfong/status/740027035700072448


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

elrafaargentino said:


> Except USA, Mexico, Argentina and Brazil, the others matches couldnt get more than 30.000 people.
> 
> There are huges stadiums for games like Bolivia-Panama.





Runninlikehell said:


> ^^ Yeah, i was thinking the same. The real problem here is that the stadiums are huge for some games like Bolivia-Panamá, for example. They wouldn't get more than 30k people, so they need stadiums for that amount of people.


Agreed, but at the time this was originally conceived they had to sell it as something <donaldtrump>HUUUGE</donaldtrump>. However, by the time it was confirmed the event would NOT be cancelled they were technically still locked into the venues but had shorter notice for making plans and promoting the event. Let alone finding ways to sell tickets and lure travelers.

Keep in mind, too, a) most fans of the South American teams just spent their travel wads on the CA last year and may be saving up for Rio '16 or Russia '18, plus b) this particular arrangement had the ticketing subbed out to a contracting agency per the old style of CONCACAF/CONMEBOL practices, so that firm isn't as concerned with packing each stadium.


slipperydog said:


> Sounds like they're going to try to make this joint Copa America a regular thing.


If you're referring to the article I think you are then it's already been removed or heavily edited. I suspect someone was talking out of their arse because there will be many national officials still left unconvinced after proceedings to date.


----------



## BlazerBlaze (Jul 21, 2013)

13k during a tropical Storm isn't to shabby. It knocked out our power here in St. Augustine


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

5portsF4n said:


> I know we're shitting on crowds (myself included), but the tournament is still averaging 40,118.
> 
> The Mexico Uruguay game was exactly what I was imagining when this Copa was announced.


Are those the "announced" crowds? Some that I've seen highlights for have been very sparsely attended even in the lower sections.


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

Scheduling the tournament close to the Euros means alot of the limelight and interest for the event has been lost in Europe (and probably the rest of the world) who are gearing up for Euro 2016.


----------



## JOHANNES1983 (Mar 18, 2013)

Today












&


----------



## JOHANNES1983 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2016)

pesto said:


> Are those the "announced" crowds? Some that I've seen highlights for have been very sparsely attended even in the lower sections.


To average 40,000 you dont need every game to hit that figure as you probably know, It is a case of extremes. Pretty much every day so far we have had a high profile game and a low profile one. The high profile ones have all gotten over 60,000 apart from Brazil (55,000 odd). Having watched all the high profile games, they looked very full, announced crowd or not.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Good Karma said:


> Scheduling the tournament close to the Euros means alot of the limelight and interest for the event has been lost in Europe (and probably the rest of the world) who are gearing up for Euro 2016.


Europe has never been very interested in the Copa America. The late night/early morning kickoff times are just one reason.


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

JOHANNES1983 said:


>



:lol: That's a joke, gotta say it. Argentina and Panamá are in equal positions, equals with points and goals, but Panamá are first in the group? Didn't they know that in that situation, you have to put the teams in alphabetical order?


----------



## Akapilka (Aug 26, 2014)

Decent attendance in Pasadena for the Colombia-Paraguay match.


----------



## backfromthebush (Feb 22, 2016)

elrafaargentino said:


> Except USA, Mexico, Argentina and Brazil, the others matches couldnt get more than 30.000 people.
> 
> There are huges stadiums for games like Bolivia-Panama.


Isn't it similar to the World Cup where they schedule venues and dates for each group, and then later on they allocate teams to each group through the draw ceremony? Apart from the USA in group position A1 there could have been many possibilities for matches at each venue


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2016)

USA v Costa Rica - 39,642 (Chicago)
Colombia v Paraguay - 42,766 (LA)

Everyone needs to hang their head in shame. The attendances are fine, but Col Paraguay should not be beating USA CR anytime, anywhere in the US.


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

slipperydog said:


> Europe has never been very interested in the Copa America. The late night/early morning kickoff times are just one reason.


And yet the Europeans criticize those in North America for not watching Formula One, for the very same reason.


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

slipperydog said:


> Europe has never been very interested in the Copa America. The late night/early morning kickoff times are just one reason.


Not all of them  !!


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

backfromthebush said:


> Isn't it similar to the World Cup where they schedule venues and dates for each group, and then later on they allocate teams to each group through the draw ceremony? Apart from the USA in group position A1 there could have been many possibilities for matches at each venue


Surprisingly it hasn't been a consistent system the past few WCs. Some have had the groups and the venues predetermined, so once the teams were placed into their slots everyone knew exactly when and where they played. Others waited until the groups were known before assigning them to the stadiums. What's usually known is how each stadium would be paired with others to accommodate the groups, which stadiums would be included in the host team's group, and that at least one smaller venue would be included for each group (typically for when the #3 team plays the #4 team).

The centenario is simply an odd creature in that they went all-in on stadiums from the outset to ensure the appeal of the event to sponsors and backers (remember, the US had to convince everyone to go through with the idea after the corruption scandal broke), and we don't have many suitable venues between the 30k-60k range. It's pretty much NFL calibre or all the way down to MLS venues.



5portsF4n said:


> USA v Costa Rica - 39,642 (Chicago)
> Colombia v Paraguay - 42,766 (LA)
> 
> Everyone needs to hang their head in shame. The attendances are fine, but Col Paraguay should not be beating USA CR anytime, anywhere in the US.


Normally I'd not really care but, yeah, it's a shame that the US didn't draw better. Not like Chicago is a small town that doesn't care about the game, and by all accounts it was a decent night weather-wise. Maybe this is just a case of where the folks in LA went all out for a decent international match?

Most important, though, is that both matches drew pretty well and the games were much better than the first round. Now it's starting to look and feel like what many of us expected.



Runninlikehell said:


> :lol: That's a joke, gotta say it. Argentina and Panamá are in equal positions, equals with points and goals, but Panamá are first in the group? Didn't they know that in that situation, you have to put the teams in alphabetical order?


Meh, we're only one game in so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

I saw an add for the Euro tournament saying it was going to be on ESPN, I noticed that faster than I noticed anything they said about the Copa


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Chevy114 said:


> I saw an add for the Euro tournament saying it was going to be on ESPN, I noticed that faster than I noticed anything they said about the Copa


Yes. The Europeans have the better recognition and appeal in the US, at least for non-Latins.


----------



## JOHANNES1983 (Mar 18, 2013)

Runninlikehell said:


> :lol: That's a joke, gotta say it. Argentina and Panamá are in equal positions, equals with points and goals, but Panamá are first in the group? Didn't they know that in that situation, you have to put the teams in alphabetical order?


Taken from the official website.

http://es.ca2016.com/


----------



## Luisgui (Nov 6, 2013)

slipperydog said:


> Europe has never been very interested in the Copa America. The late night/early morning kickoff times are just one reason.


I think that correct. Even though I don´t have the sources with me, I remember reading about and apparently the most important markets otusi Latinoamerica for the Cup are United States (Latino diaspora) and far east countrie such as Japan, China and Korea. 



GunnerJacket said:


> [...]Normally I'd not really care but, yeah, it's a shame that the US didn't draw better. Not like Chicago is a small town that doesn't care about the game, and by all accounts it was a decent night weather-wise. Maybe this is just a case of where the folks in LA went all out for a decent international match?
> 
> *Most important, though, is that both matches drew pretty well and the games were much better than the first round. Now it's starting to look and feel like what many of us expected.*
> 
> [...]


I have the same feeling here, after and awful start, the tournament is improving and gaining quality :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2016)

Mexico Uruguay and Argentina Chile were extremely high quality for international matches (I have a low opinion of the international game in general, it's a poor substitute to the club game).

Only disappointment is that Suarez and Messi still haven't stepped on the field.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

5portsF4n said:


> USA v Costa Rica - 39,642 (Chicago)
> Colombia v Paraguay - 42,766 (LA)
> 
> Everyone needs to hang their head in shame. The attendances are fine, but Col Paraguay should not be beating USA CR anytime, anywhere in the US.


But the USA doesn't know that there is a Soccer International Cup inside its territory!!! :dunno: helloooo!!! there is a Cup there!, nobody knows! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2016)

Occit said:


> But the USA doesn't know that there is a Soccer International Cup inside its territory!!! :dunno: helloooo!!! there is a Cup there!, nobody knows! :lol:


Well, 67,000 did turn up for a US match in San Francisco in the opener. Clearly, something went wrong in Chicago. Whether it's awareness, ticket prices, opposition, apathy, bad result from first game...probably a mixture of all five. 

Have to give credit though to the Chicagoans that did turn up, as it was a very knowledgeable and loud US contingent.


----------



## elrafaargentino (Jun 22, 2010)

Messi will play in Chicago. It´s the last information I got.

Why the Phoenix Stadium doesn´t have one of the grandstands? Just to avoid of being claustrophobic?


----------



## tinyslam (Mar 11, 2013)

elrafaargentino said:


> Messi will play in Chicago. It´s the last information I got.
> 
> Why the Phoenix Stadium doesn´t have one of the grandstands? Just to avoid of being claustrophobic?


The field is grass and in order for it to grow it is able to be wheeled outside. It goes under the "empty grandstand" to get outside, so there is no room for support columns for that section. Google it for a better explanation. It's pretty cool.


----------



## elrafaargentino (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh, I get it. Similar than a Japan-Corea 2002 stadium. I don´t remember the name now...


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Should be 80,000 Plus at the Rose Bowl tonight for the Mexico game. Hopefully the next rounds will have better attendance. Really sad to see only 39,000 for a team USA game, regardless of how hard it is to watch them play


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> Should be 80,000 Plus at the Rose Bowl tonight for the Mexico game. Hopefully the next rounds will have better attendance. Really sad to see only 39,000 for a team USA game, regardless of how hard it is to watch them play


It is something to pay attention, i think. But in the other way, and after they won the last game and making 4 goals, which is too much, i think that they're gonna sell much more tickets from now on.


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

It has been until now a good tournament , unfortunately the attendance has not been as good. It needs more marketing within the USA.


----------



## elrafaargentino (Jun 22, 2010)

I read that in Orlando will be played just 3 matches . Its a waste of stadium. 

Yesterday the Rose Bowl was fully thanks to Mexico. I believe that today Chicago will be full thanks to Argentina (Messi mostly).


----------



## willygtoc (May 3, 2013)

Harryx5 said:


> It has been until now a good tournament , unfortunately the attendance has not been as good. It needs more marketing within the USA.


And better prices. $85 the cheapest tickets is just wrong.


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

^^ I didn't knew that the tickets were so expensive, and the best stands how much do they cost 500 or more ?


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

So, having an average attendance like 30 thousand of people per game and the tickets by 85 bucks, gives you something like 2.5 millions of dollars, each game. And since the cup began, there are 2 games per day, and all this not including the games watched by tv around the world, and all the marketing and everything else, so the business goes very fine, in my opinion.


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

The ratings have also been great for Univision...

Univision says MEX v JAM drew 5.4m viewers, more than any game in Stanley Cup finals & any MLB game on any outlet this season #CopaAmerica

Top 3 TV ratings for Copa America Matches so far (Combined Univision and Fox):
Mexico vs Jamaica: 6,179,000
Mexico vs Uruguay: 5,316,000
United States vs Colombia: 5,202,000


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2016)

Runninlikehell said:


> So, having an average attendance like 30 thousand of people per game and the tickets by 85 bucks, gives you something like 2.5 millions of dollars, each game. And since the cup began, there are 2 games per day, and all this not including the games watched by tv around the world, and all the marketing and everything else, so the business goes very fine, in my opinion.


Average now is 39,109.


----------



## elrafaargentino (Jun 22, 2010)

What I don´t understand is why are so many people reselling tickets if there are official tickets. 
Maybe becaouse a lot of tickets are kind of "courtesy" and people just sell it?


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

elrafaargentino said:


> What I don´t understand is why are so many people reselling tickets if there are official tickets.
> Maybe becaouse a lot of tickets are kind of "courtesy" and people just sell it?


I assume that most of them bought the tickets to resell later at a profit.


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

Yup, sites like stub hub have allowed everyone and anyone to become a professional scam artist ...sorry I mean scalper. 

I know sometimes there are people legitimately looking to unload tickets because they can no longer attend but a lot are only doing it to make a profit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2016)

Recent attendances: 

Chile vs Bolivia - 19,392 (Boston)
Argentina vs Panama - 53,885 (Chicago)
USA vs Paraguay - 51,041 (Philadelphia)
Colombia vs Costa Rica - 45,808 (Houston)

Current average: 40,144 (18/32 games complete)

Once the knock out games are factored into account, this tournament will easily average 45-50,000. All gripes aside, that's not too bad.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2016)

Colin Cowherd (well known sports media personality in the US): 

https://streamable.com/r13n

Kind of off topic, but it's Copa related nonetheless


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

USA vs Paraguay









https://twitter.com/sunilgulati


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Lumbergo said:


> Yup, sites like stub hub have allowed everyone and anyone to become a professional scam artist ...sorry I mean scalper.
> 
> I know sometimes there are people legitimately looking to unload tickets because they can no longer attend but a lot are only doing it to make a profit.


And what is the problem with that? Are the teams, stadium owners, parking lots, vendors, players, etc., in it to LOSE money?

In any event, I normally pick up tickets from StubHub at way below face price; it's only the high demand tickets that command a premium. That's what we call a "free market". Buy if you want, don't if you don't.


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

5portsF4n said:


> Recent attendances:
> 
> Chile vs Bolivia - 19,392 (Boston)
> Argentina vs Panama - 53,885 (Chicago)
> ...


The problem is not the average attendance. The problem is that even with a very good crowd, say 40.000, stadiums will still be empty because they hold twice as that. And that is not a good sight. MLS stadiums would've been better for first phase as I said already.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2016)

afonso_bh said:


> The problem is not the average attendance. The problem is that even with a very good crowd, say 40.000, stadiums will still be empty because they hold twice as that. And that is not a good sight. MLS stadiums would've been better for first phase as I said already.


I know MLS stadia wouldve been better. But a bit of perspective wouldnt go astray.


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

Indeed.


----------



## BlazerBlaze (Jul 21, 2013)

Front row in the middle section for USA-ECU in Seattle is $1050.00


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

So glad to see the event is getting its legs now. The games have become much more fluid and involved, the fans have become more vested and the announcers, even, are doing a better job. It's almost as if the fans and the pundits were so hesitant going into the event that they waited for the stories to write themselves rather than see the potential stories going in and getting excited from Day 1. Especially with the upsets I'll be very anxious to see if the crowds show even more enthusiasm. At the least, it's certainly all there for Argentina and Mexico to take. 



5portsF4n said:


> Colin Cowherd (well known sports media personality in the US):
> 
> https://streamable.com/r13n
> 
> Kind of off topic, but it's Copa related nonetheless


I think it's a bit of a stretch but I appreciate that any personality is giving the sport some credence. 


afonso_bh said:


> The problem is not the average attendance. The problem is that even with a very good crowd, say 40.000, stadiums will still be empty because they hold twice as that. And that is not a good sight. MLS stadiums would've been better for first phase as I said already.


The one thing we lack in the US are a volume of nice stadiums in the 30-60k range. Everything is either big enough for the NFL or in the MLS range of 18k-27k. So for an event like this it's better to error on the side of having more seats you can sell than to not have enough. For a regular league it's the opposite.


BlazerBlaze said:


> Front row in the middle section for USA-ECU in Seattle is $1050.00


Holy schnikes! Waaaaay out of my budget.


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

GunnerJacket said:


> The one thing we lack in the US are a volume of nice stadiums in the 30-60k range. Everything is either big enough for the NFL or in the MLS range of 18k-27k.


There are a lot of college football stadiums in that range. But unfortunately many of them are not wide enough for soccer and are located in small university towns instead of big cities.

It would be interesting to see how they would do in cities like Tulsa, Eugene or Akron, though.


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm watching the game (Argentina vs. Bolivia), and i heard that they sold 50k tickets for the match, most of them because people wanted to see Messi playing the game. But, it's a very solid number considering that the stadium have a capacity of 65000 people.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Nacre said:


> It's not as if the 2011 and 2015 Copa America stadiums were all luxurious either, though.


Agreed, but then again part of the motive to come to the US is the higher grade venue to justify the higher ticket prices, at least in premium seating areas. It's the suites that make the big bucks, after all.



BlazerBlaze said:


> Hey now, I spent one of my off days last summer from interning in DC and took a TRAIN to Baltimore to see the boys play. Me, a good ole southern boy, on a train. *pats self on back*


icard:

See, I come here and try to convince everyone Atlanta is hip, metropolitan and international, and you have to go and play this angle. hno:



:cheers:



JOHANNES1983 said:


>


Well, it's a shame the CONCACAF teams haven't made a better showing of it but we'll see how this plays out. If I had to pick winners for this right now...

US
Argentina
Colombia
Chile

I'll go with Argentina to beat Chile in the final, though I'd root for the latter.


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

JOHANNES1983 said:


>


Brazil didn't make it? How did that happen? :booze:


----------



## nicko_viteh (Feb 13, 2010)

Bigmac1212 said:


> Brazil didn't make it? How did that happen? :booze:


Watch from 1:49


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

nicko_viteh said:


> Watch from 1:49


Brazil played like hot garbage the entire tournament. That handball wasn't the reason they went home early and got their coach fired.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

nicko_viteh said:


> Watch from 1:49


Wow, those large & changing luminous signs behind the goals are probably so distrubring when trying to focus for a freekick.


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

Bigmac1212 said:


> Brazil didn't make it? How did that happen? :booze:



Well, when you don't work on a project which involves not only win a world cup, but to improve the entire football on your country, these kind of things happen (defeated and humiliated for 7-1 by Germany in their world cup, eliminated in the earlier Copa America, and now this). And of course, everything ends up by firing the coach from the team, but that's not the main problem here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2016)

Average attendance after 24 games (of 32): 41,261

Latest attendances:

Mexico Venezuela - 67,319 - Houston
Uruguay Jamaica - 40,166 - San Francisco
Chile Panama - 27,260 - Philadelphia
Argentina Bolivia - 45,753 - Seattle

On track for average attendance of over 45,000.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2016)

Runninlikehell said:


> Well, when you don't work on a project which involves not only win a world cup, but to improve the entire football on your country, these kind of things happen (defeated and humiliated for 7-1 by Germany in their world cup, eliminated in the earlier Copa America, and now this). And of course, everything ends up by firing the coach from the team, but that's not the main problem here.


Too many people are searching for complex problems, when quite often the answers are pretty simple. 

For one, it certainly didn't help that a top 5 player in the world (Neymar) didn't take any part in this. Uruguay also went out, but I have a sneaking suspicion had Suarez played any part that wouldn't have been the case. 

Douglas Costa didn't play either through injury. And, for whatever reason, Dunga didn't include Thiago Silva in the squad either. 

Then of course there is the fact that Brazil actually played pretty well in that game against Peru, and it is mystifying how they didn't score. And, whatever people think, they still lost courtesy of a goal that would make Thierry Henry or Maradona wince.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

COPA 2016 attendance


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

5portsF4n said:


> Too many people are searching for complex problems, when quite often the answers are pretty simple.


Agreed. As slippery put it:


slipperydog said:


> Brazil played like hot garbage the entire tournament.





> Then of course there is the fact that Brazil actually played pretty well in that game against Peru, and it is mystifying how they didn't score.


I'm not sure they did play well. At the least, they didn't play like the pre-2014 Brazil we knew. Their spacing is off, their connections in the final third are less crisp and their defense remains suspect. Sure, they pounded Haiti but then they turned around and managed *0* goals against Peru and Ecuador. Even had they advanced via a draw the side should still be vilified for their anemic showing by Brazil standards, no? Surely the nation with the most WC championships has not become dependent on 1 player to beat top teams, have they?



> And, whatever people think, they still lost courtesy of a goal that would make Thierry Henry or Maradona wince.


Still not convinced the Henry goal for France was intentional. Certainly not as much as Peru or Maradona's, to be sure.


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

5portsF4n said:


> Too many people are searching for complex problems, when quite often the answers are pretty simple.
> 
> For one, it certainly didn't help that a top 5 player in the world (Neymar) didn't take any part in this. Uruguay also went out, but I have a sneaking suspicion had Suarez played any part that wouldn't have been the case.
> 
> ...



Yes, absolutely, that is one of the factors, but if you want it to have good results in a few years, you need a good project and people who can do it well. Wanna see the best example? Germany.


----------



## JOHANNES1983 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm Colombian. 

So I wish something like this:

:rofl:

-:drunk:












:apple:​


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

bd popeye said:


> COPA 2016 attendance


OK, where did you find this? Why is a stadium from Panama included, and where are places like Rose Bowl and Levi's on the list?


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Runninlikehell said:


> Yes, absolutely, that is one of the factors, but if you want it to have good results in a few years, you need a good project and people who can do it well. Wanna see the best example? Germany.


Agreed, but Germany is also an extreme example. More importantly, Brazil is undergoing a rather tumultuous time economically, politically and in regards to the management of their football. They've tried to adjust pro league formats to improve the viability of their top flight and hoped the WC and Olympics would greatly advance infrastructure, but their training system is still not as structured as many other nations and the folks in charge of their FA have battled each other heavily these past few years. To say nothing of the occasional dip in raw talent that appears to have befallen the Samba Kings. 

This isn't to say Brazil are really poor or can't rebound, merely a reminder that no one stays on the top all the time.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

will101 said:


> OK, where did you find this? Why is a stadium from Panama included, and where are places like Rose Bowl and Levi's on the list?


Right here below;...I cannot vouch for the accuracy of the website posted..

http://www.transfermarkt.com/copa-america-centenario-2016/besucherzahlen/pokalwettbewerb/CA16


----------



## elrafaargentino (Jun 22, 2010)

Bad organization. If Argentina wins, plays with a squad that had 2 more days of relax (June 16, June 18 and June 21).
It´s unfair.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

bd popeye said:


> COPA 2016 attendance


uh, wheres the Rose Bowl? Average should be about 70,000


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> uh, wheres the Rose Bowl? Average should be about 70,000


I dunno.. like I stated I'm no soccer and did not know about this tourney until I saw it posted here at SSC. Hopefully a more correct list will be found.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ah ha.. I found this!



http://stadiumdb.com/tournaments/copa_america/2016


----------



## JOHANNES1983 (Mar 18, 2013)

Group stage:* 986,261* people.


----------



## cmc (Oct 4, 2005)

_pic from the game..._


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

bd popeye said:


> Ah ha.. I found this!
> 
> http://stadiumdb.com/tournaments/copa_america/2016


Assuming that information is correct, we get this:

Overall Group Stage average: 41,094

Average by venue (number of games hosted)

59,729 *Rose Bowl (3)
59,019 *Levi's Stadium (3)
54,564 *NRG Stadium (2)
50,976 *MetLife Stadium (1)
39,696 *Soldier Field (3)
35,981 *University of Phoenix Stadium (2)
33,768 *Lincoln Financial Field (3)
32,972 *CenturyLink Field (2)
27,790 *Gillette Stadium (2)
18,680 *Camping World Stadium (3)

Average by team for their 3 games

68,869 Mexico
56,363 Argentina
52,707 USA
52,004 Colombia
49,663 Jamaica
41,064 Uruguay
39,195 Brazil
38,701 Chile
38,690 Ecuador
37,294 Venezuela
36,047 Paraguay
33,261 Costa Rica
33,136 Haiti
31,537 Panama
26,204 Bolivia
22,771 Peru


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

Perú has the lowest attendance, lest hope this changes in the match with Colombia. If Brasil had qualify that team will bring more spectators than Peru.


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

Harryx5 said:


> Perú has the lowest attendance, lest hope this changes in the match with Colombia. If Brasil had qualify that team will bring more spectators than Peru.


Both Peru and Colombia play at Metlife located in the New York area, home to the largest diaspora of both countries. I expect it to be a very full match.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

It didn't help that they were among the teams that did cross-country travel (Seattle, Phoenix, Boston). I assumed their match with Haiti would be a low draw but their match with Ecuador proved the low of the group stage at just under12k. Not sure what lay at the heart of that.


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

bd popeye said:


> Ah ha.. I found this!
> 
> 
> 
> http://stadiumdb.com/tournaments/copa_america/2016


They're referring to the Orlando stadium now as Camping World Stadium...icard:


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

bd popeye said:


> Right here below;...I cannot vouch for the accuracy of the website posted..


Fair enough.


----------



## tinyslam (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes Camping World bought the naming rights in April.


----------



## elrafaargentino (Jun 22, 2010)

Where semis and final will be played? The biggest stadiums?


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

elrafaargentino said:


> Where semis and final will be played? The biggest stadiums?


yup, except the one stadium that is the most iconic, has drawn the biggest soccer crowds in US history, has hosted numerous epic games and would have had ideal weather. The guys in charge really dropped the ball


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

JOHANNES1983 said:


>


colombia's football organization's logo has best design.


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

As of today, the Colombia - Peru match has sold out at Met-Life (83,000) one day in advance. Same can't be said of the USA - Ecuador match. 43,000 of 67,000 tickets have been sold as of yesterday. The match is on tonight.


----------



## eric the midget (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm assuming ticket prices have everything to do with that? Can't blame the fans in Seattle.


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

eric the midget said:


> I'm assuming ticket prices have everything to do with that? Can't blame the fans in Seattle.


The Seattle loves soccer thing is not really accurate, though. The local team is very well supported, but the big foreign teams (Chelsea, Manchester United, Spurs, etc) have not done as well as they have in California, Illinois, Michigan, etc. Nor has the national team done especially well in Seattle. Much like Boston, Seattle is a provincial rather than nationalist city.


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

carnifex2005 said:


> As of today, the Colombia - Peru match has sold out at Met-Life (83,000) one day in advance. Same can't be said of the USA - Ecuador match. 43,000 of 67,000 tickets have been sold as of yesterday. The match is on tonight.


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> yup, except the one stadium that is the most iconic, has drawn the biggest soccer crowds in US history, has hosted numerous epic games and would have had ideal weather. The guys in charge really dropped the ball


The Final it will be in MetLife stadium, New Jersey, i don't know where are going to be the semis..


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

Runninlikehell said:


> The Final it will be in MetLife stadium, New Jersey, i don't know where are going to be the semis..


NRG Stadium in Houston and Soldier Field in Chicago.


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

carnifex2005 said:


> NRG Stadium in Houston and Soldier Field in Chicago.


Thanks man!


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

Nacre said:


> The Seattle loves soccer thing is not really accurate, though. The local team is very well supported, but the big foreign teams (Chelsea, Manchester United, Spurs, etc) have not done as well as they have in California, Illinois, Michigan, etc. Nor has the national team done especially well in Seattle. Much like Boston, Seattle is a provincial rather than nationalist city.


Many Seattle citizen unfortunately missed a great game. I truly like it, USA has played very well and more people should have been present in the stadium.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2016)

Shit....


----------



## Maty Imperial (Sep 7, 2010)

Vayan a jugar beisbol bobos!!!


----------



## ardamir (Jul 10, 2009)

5portsF4n said:


> Shit....


They have Messi and we have...Wondolowski?


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

ardamir said:


> They have Messi and we have...Wondolowski?


It's a one-sided match, from the sounds of the comments.


----------



## elrafaargentino (Jun 22, 2010)

Another final for Argentina. I hope this is the one.

They say that if Germany win Euro and Argentina Copa America, Argentina will play Russia 2017 FIFA Confederations Cup.


----------



## Lucas R (Aug 28, 2014)

The conmebol place is for Chile


----------



## nicko_viteh (Feb 13, 2010)

elrafaargentino said:


> Another final for Argentina. I hope this is the one.
> 
> They say that if Germany win Euro and Argentina Copa America, Argentina will play Russia 2017 FIFA Confederations Cup.


If Germany wins the Euro, the runner up will take its place.

It would be funny if Argentina went to FIFA Confederations Cup instead of an European team. Imagine La Pla*s*a.


----------



## Lucas R (Aug 28, 2014)

nicko_viteh said:


> If Germany wins the Euro, the runner up will take its place.


Why? The World cup winner has a place in the confederations cup?



> It would be funny if Argentina went to FIFA Confederations Cup instead of an European team. Imagine La Pla*s*a.


That would be awsome hahaha


----------



## elrafaargentino (Jun 22, 2010)

nicko_viteh said:


> If Germany wins the Euro, the runner up will take its place.
> 
> It would be funny if Argentina went to FIFA Confederations Cup instead of an European team. Imagine La Pla*s*a.


No. Russia 2017 will be with 8 countries, and Germany is classified for won the World Cup.

Germany
Russia
Chile
Mexico
Australia
New Zeland
CAF (Africa)
UEFA (Europe)

If UEFA is Germany, the place will be for the winner of Copa America 2016.


----------



## nicko_viteh (Feb 13, 2010)

Check out this page.

"The winner of UEFA EURO 2016 will represent Europe at Russia 2017. Should Germany win EURO 2016, the tournament's runners-up will head to the Confederations Cup."


----------



## elrafaargentino (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok, but this is the last change that Im talking about. It´s not confirmed yet.


----------



## Luisgui (Nov 6, 2013)

elrafaargentino said:


> Ok, but this is the last change that Im talking about. It´s not confirmed yet.


So..it is not a change... just a proposal. This one has been welcomed in this side of the pond, but certainly the Europeans are not very happy regarding this "idea"


----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

Australia and New Zealand will be there, so we have the top two... just leaves all the others to play for the minor places.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2016)

Whooo! Confederations Cup!..... 

I know there have been some stories from South America that this Copa America is not a true Copa. I wonder whether that will taint Argentina if they happen to win it. Will it be seen as an almost illegitimate win in the eyes of anyone who doesn't win it (and also considering how long Argentina have gone without a major championship)?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2016)

Anyway, 70,858 in Houston. 

Average attendance is now 45,426 after 29 games (3 to go).


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

GunnerJacket said:


> I'm gonna call it 4-1 Argentina. Could be worse but both teams will ease up towards the end to avoid injuries.


Looks like I gave the US too much credit! 


Anyway, hats off to Argentina. Far and away the better side last night. I'm just sorry the US didn't put up a better fight. They gave away too much space and after falling behind early they completely lost their shape. Midfield again collapsing under the weight of everyone overcompensating on their runs and not able to retain possession. A telling sign of the talent gap as pointed out above: 



ardamir said:


> They have Messi and we have...Wondolowski?


Wondo is an average striker for a middling MLS side and he's given some fair performances in the US jersey, but when you're in a tournament semi-final it's tough to look on the field and see him, Zusi, Beckerman and Zardes and muster the belief you're actually going to win. Didn't help that Cameron played poorly and missing both Wood and Jones meant the central spine of the team would be out of sync.

Still, there's a chance for redemption on Saturday.

In the meantime I hope Lavezzi and his broken elbow recover quickly. Sorry to see him take that tumble.


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

After the first goal, Argentina played the entire first half like a practice. They probably passed the ball to Romero 30 times. It was really annoying. Fortunatelly, things got better in the second half. 

I get Argentina knew they were going to win and therefore they wanted to rest their players, but they crossed the line in the first half.


----------



## JOHANNES1983 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## JOHANNES1983 (Mar 18, 2013)

I expect a great duel:


----------



## elrafaargentino (Jun 22, 2010)

I believe that Chile will win. Not because Colombia doesn´t have a great team, but Pekerman is a little "coward" in this kind of instances.
A few days ago he played with just one CF and a 4411 (not a 4231) against Peru. I remember when we lost against Germany at the FIFA World Cup 2006: Messi was at the bench the entirely match.


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

Chile can play any kind of game (and that's a must against Argentina), that's why I'll root for them today.


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

elrafaargentino said:


> I believe that Chile will win. Not because Colombia doesn´t have a great team, but Pekerman is a little "coward" in this kind of instances.
> A few days ago he played with just one CF and a 4411 (not a 4231) against Peru. I remember when we lost against Germany at the FIFA World Cup 2006: Messi was at the bench the entirely match.



You're wrong, maybe he don't get betters results yet, but he's not a coward. Remember that he won 3 world cups sub-20 with Argentina many years ago. And about the thing with Messi 10 years ago, well mate, you know, he wasn't yet what he is right now. ¿Would you trust in Messi when you don't see anything wonderful on him yet?


----------



## Lucas R (Aug 28, 2014)

Messi wasnt on the firt team, pekerman is much better coach than martino or sabella, and obviusly better than batista and Maradona...

we played a good match against germany in 2006 and lost in the penalties (thanks to abbondanzieri injure), a little diference between the 4-0 in 2010 or the nothing in the world cup final


----------



## noize (Jul 24, 2004)

USA must play the game saturday like a Final. It's a big deal reach the third place in such a tournament.


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

*Conmebol - Concacaf*


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

JOHANNES1983 said:


> I expect a great duel:


Can the game be moved to another day because of the thunderstorm ?


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

My beloved USA is still a few years away...


----------



## JOHANNES1983 (Mar 18, 2013)

Bad weather in Chicago...omg!


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

JOHANNES1983 said:


> Bad weather in Chicago...omg!


Yeah, it's not looking good at all. Wonder if the game will be cancelled. Here's some video of halftime.

https://twitter.com/sdiericx/status/745796126297690113


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

Bigmac1212 said:


> My beloved USA is still a few years away...



What do you mean? This kind of things can happen everywhere. Is just a bad weather, not a bad organization or whatever else.


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

Runninlikehell said:


> What do you mean? This kind of things can happen everywhere. Is just a bad weather, not a bad organization or whatever else.


I think he's talking about the US being a power in soccer on the level of Argentina, Brazil, Germany, etc...


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

Univision has been very successful in making money in this tournament. I suspect they (and Fox) will be throwing money at CONMEBOL and CONCACAF to do this on a regular basis in the US.

*Univision’s Bet on Copa America Soccer Brings 100% Return*

_Univision has sold $135 million in advertising for the Copa America Centenario, almost double the $70 million it paid to broadcast the international tournament.

With three matches to go, the Spanish-language channel has recorded 20 percent more ad revenue than anticipated, according to Juan Carlos Rodriguez, president of Univision Deportes. The winner of the Chile-Colombia semifinal on Wednesday meets Argentina in Sunday’s final at Met Life Stadium in New Jersey; the loser will play the U.S. for third place on Saturday.

The better-than-expected sales come as the company plans an initial public offering in the second half of the year. New York-based Univision, part-owned by Grupo Televisa SAB and a quartet of private equity firms -- Saban Capital Group Inc., Madison Dearborn Partners, Providence Equity Partners Inc., TPG and Thomas H. Lee Partners -- could raise as much as $1 billion in its IPO.

Univision’s Copa matches have made it the most-watched sports network in June, regardless of language, Rodriguez said, beating out ESPN and Fox Sports: “It was David versus Goliath, and David won.”

The $70 million from Univision represents about half of what broadcasters paid for the TV rights to the 16-team competition, a one-off event to celebrate the 100th year of South America’s national team tournament. Univision has spent about $5 million on its TV coverage._


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

carnifex2005 said:


> I think he's talking about the US being a power in soccer on the level of Argentina, Brazil, Germany, etc...



Oh, i see. Well, in order to get the best results is, like i said before, in a long term project improving the league (in this case, the MLS) just like they're doing it at the moment. You can see how much they built everything in the last 15 years. It's much more professional and the people from the entire country now are watching football (or soccer), they're practicing the sport just because they like it, they want it. It's something that it has to be on the soul, not only has to be a business for some people. Just keep on working, you're doing it well. :banana:


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

Lucas R said:


> Messi wasnt on the firt team, pekerman is much better coach than martino or sabella, and obviusly better than batista and Maradona...
> 
> we played a good match against germany in 2006 and lost in the penalties (thanks to abbondanzieri injure), a little diference between the 4-0 in 2010 or the nothing in the world cup final


You're right. Argentina was so much better than Germany in that 2006 game. I was rooting for them. 2010 is another story. Germany was the better team in that World Cup and deserved to be champions. Unfortunatelly, the boring spanish squad won it all.


----------



## JOHANNES1983 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Guil (Feb 28, 2012)

The best US result in Copa America are a 4th Place in 1995.

At least matched the best campaign


----------



## JOHANNES1983 (Mar 18, 2013)

I think Argentina will win that final.


----------



## elrafaargentino (Jun 22, 2010)

Lucas R said:


> Messi wasnt on the firt team, pekerman is much better coach than martino or sabella, and obviusly better than batista and Maradona...
> 
> we played a good match against germany in 2006 and lost in the penalties (thanks to abbondanzieri injure), a little diference between the 4-0 in 2010 or the nothing in the world cup final


Pekerman never won nothing (away sub20 on that generation with Riquelme, Aimar, Cambiasso, etc). He is 66 years old.

Martino (53) won 4 tournaments in Paraguay, 1 in Argentina and 1 Supercopa in España.


Pekerman yesterday played again with a 4-4-1-1 and Chile won the match in 10 minutes.


----------



## tinyslam (Mar 11, 2013)

Chile vs Argentina should be a good Final. I'll be in Phoenix for the USA game so I hope they put up a good fight and finish on a high note. I also hope it won't be too hot inside with the roof closed.


----------



## Big Boss (May 14, 2009)

This Copa America had a great average attedance, much better than the last one in Chile. I think that after the final, will be more than the double.


----------



## goldy21 (Nov 10, 2008)

tinyslam said:


> Chile vs Argentina should be a good Final. I'll be in Phoenix for the USA game so I hope they put up a good fight and finish on a high note. I also hope it won't be too hot inside with the roof closed.


The whole facility is air conditioned.


----------



## tinyslam (Mar 11, 2013)

goldy21 said:


> The whole facility is air conditioned.


That's what I thought :cheers: I am excited to see the stadium as it's where the Giants beat the Patriots in Super Bowl XLII to end the Patriots perfect season.


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

tinyslam said:


> Chile vs Argentina should be a good Final. I'll be in Phoenix for the USA game so I hope they put up a good fight and finish on a high note. I also hope it won't be too hot inside with the roof closed.



The best thing that the USA can do tomorrow, is to finish in the 3rd place, because of that reason, they could beat the best record so far, which is the 4th place they finished in Copa América Uruguay '95. Go for it! :cheers:


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Right now I'd take a solid display from the US, win or lose. Tuesday's match revisited all the frustrating stuff we saw at last year's Gold Cup - A team without a bona fide plan and players that buy in to that plan. Tuesday the team played like less than the sum of it's parts, and the parts aren't the best to begin with. Hence all the discord regarding support for Coach Klinsman. 

(And, no, we can't simply blame MLS because that assumes US talent is obligated to stay here or that MLS isn't trying to improve. MLS will prove the linchpin in developing the depth of talent needed to take the team to the next level, but the US flat out lacks players good enough to play regularly in top leagues. It's not like Bradley or Dempsey were starting for UEFA champions league teams before coming to MLS.)

So I just want the US to play well, be competitive and no one get hurt. If they win, even better.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Statistics of Copa America Centenario


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

So can we have the World Cup in the US please?


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

soup or man said:


> So can we have the World Cup in the US please?



Last year US had the possibility of host the World Cup of 2022, but then came the petro-dollars and, well, i think you know the rest of the story.


----------



## JOHANNES1983 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Colombia edges the US for 3rd place. Ospina man of the match for Colombia once again. US has got to learn to be quicker with their passes, otherwise they were more than in this game. Bummer, but they at least redeemed themselves from the first match.

Side note: The ref did a lousy job managing Colombia's time wasting in the end. Hate when they let that happen.

On to tomorrow. Chile for the W, 4-3!


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

GunnerJacket said:


> US has got to learn to be quicker with their passes, otherwise they were more than in this game.


I don't think this generation can.

The number of passes per game is the biggest weakness of MLS compared to European leagues, and it is down to poor first touch and vision. That is not something that can be coached out of the players: it has to be improved with better youth coaching and play.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Chile 2015 vs USA 2016*

*Chile 2015* Average attendance: 25k - Matches: 26
*USA 2016* Average attendance: 46k - Matches 32

*Capacity of stadiums: Chile 2015*
Santiago: 47k (x2)
Concepción: 30K
Viña del Mar 23k
Antofagasta: 21k
Valparaíso: 20k
Temuco: 18k
La Serena 18k
Rancagua 14k

*Capacity of stadiums: USA 2016*
Pasadena (Los Ángeles): 92k
East Rutherford, NJ: 82k
Houston: 71k
Santa Clara: 71k
Seattle: 69k
Foxborough (Massachusetts): 68k
Philadelphia: 68k
Chicago: 61k
Orlando: 60k


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Nacre said:


> I don't think this generation can.
> 
> The number of passes per game is the biggest weakness of MLS compared to European leagues, and it is down to poor first touch and vision. That is not something that can be coached out of the players: it has to be improved with better youth coaching and play.


It's definitely going to be a generation or 2 before we see real improvement to be sure, because we are a mere couple of years into having a true academy system here in the States. Even then it's only harboring a few hundred kids.

But there were still plenty of times last night the guys held onto the ball unnecessarily long and it got them or their eventual target into trouble. Much rather they develop a "pass first" mentality and live with those consequences then everyone trying to dribble their way into something productive.


----------



## Mojeda101 (Mar 20, 2011)

It should be noted teams grew from 12 to 16. That alone makes a big difference.


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

alex_lg said:


> *Chile 2015* Average attendance: 25k - Matches: 26
> *USA 2016* Average attendance: 46k - Matches 32
> 
> *Capacity of stadiums: Chile 2015*
> ...


Wasn't University of Phoenix Stadium, which would be located in the Phoenix suburb of Glendale, in the 2016 Copa America? Normally, that stadium seats 63k, with expansion to 72k.


----------



## elrafaargentino (Jun 22, 2010)

I just saw a clip presenting the final match inside the stadium (tv camera could film it).

Do you know where can I find this clip? Starts with a lot of players (all the countries) walking.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

To all the neutrals watching the final... My apologies. Apparently all the good refs are on vacation. 


Man this is a shame.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, fortunately both teams and the refs adapted after halftime. The teams played more reserved but with greater focus, so it least there was a progressing from the sloppy, overly aggressive tackles for something better resembling soccer. 

Thought the keepers played very well and both defenses were quite resolute, especially the way Chile crowded Messi out. Higuain blew the best chance of the game early in the 1st half and that will loom large in reflection. 

Hats off to Chile, who more than stamped this generation as legit stars by holding out and beating Argentina AGAIN when so many pundits were assuming Argentina would prove last year's win was more about home cooking. 

Will reflect on the event as a whole later.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2016)

GunnerJacket said:


> To all the neutrals watching the final... My apologies. Apparently all the good refs are on vacation.
> 
> 
> Man this is a shame.


No need to apologize. 

The potential of subpar games is an everyday part of being a soccer fan. Not to say that I thought it was bad, it was enjoyable enough. 

As an event, the 82k inside Metlife made it a great spectacle. Stadium looked fantastic, especially from birds eye view


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

And now Messi has retired from the national team. This tournament may be remembered forever if he sticks with it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2016)

It makes no sense. Russia is less than 2 years away. Guy will be what, 31? If anything 2022 should be his last one. But whatever, all the power to him if he is out


----------



## Reghu (Oct 10, 2008)

I expected Messi to be there till 2018. I think there are many criticises that Messi is not doing enough to win trophies for his country. Though he is sad, he has this in mind that prompted him to take the retirement decision.

He has only the 2008 Beijing Olympics Gold medal to show as the conveted one for the country's name. He has come second in 3 Copa and one world cup final. He is an extraordinary player, but sometimes just one extraordinary player may not be enough to win a world cup or Copa as football is a team sport!

All the best for Messi. I still hope he may reconsider his decision before next world cup!



5portsF4n said:


> It makes no sense. Russia is less than 2 years away. Guy will be what, 31? If anything 2022 should be his last one. But whatever, all the power to him if he is out


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2016)

Full list of attendances:

83,263 Mexico-Jamaica (Pasadena, Calif.)
82,026 Argentina-Chile (East Rutherford, N.J.)
79,194 Colombia-Peru (East Rutherford, N.J.)
70,858 USA-Argentina (Houston)
70,547 Mexico-Chile (Santa Clara, Calif.)
69,491 Argentina-Chile (Santa Clara, Calif.)
67,439 USA-Colombia (Santa Clara, Calif.)
67,319 Mexico-Venezuela (Houston)
60,025 Mexico-Uruguay (Glendale, Ariz.)
59,183 Argentina-Venezuela (Foxborough, Mass.)
55,423 Chile-Colombia (Chicago)
53,885 Argentina-Panama (Chicago)
53,158 Brazil-Ecuador (Pasadena, Calif.)
51,041 USA-Paraguay (Philadelphia)
49,438 Ecuador-Haiti (East Rutherford, N.J.)
47,322 USA-Ecuador (Seattle)
45,808 Costa Rica-Colombia (Houston)
45,753 Argentina-Bolivia (Seattle)
42,766 Colombia-Paraguay (Pasadena, Calif.)
40,166 Uruguay-Jamaica (Santa Clara, Calif.)
39,642 USA-Costa Rica (Chicago)
36,187 Brazil-Peru (Foxborough, Mass.)
29,041 USA-Colombia (Glendale, Ariz.)
28,241 Brazil-Haiti (Orlando)
27,260 Chile-Bolivia (Philadelphia)
25,560 Venezuela-Jamaica (Chicago)
23,002 Venezuela-Uruguay (Philadelphia)
20,190 Peru-Haiti (Seattle)
19,392 Chile-Bolivia (Foxborough, Mass.)
17,133 Costa Rica-Paraguay (Orlando)
13,466 Panama-Bolivia (Orlando)
11,937 Peru-Ecuador (Glendale, Ariz.)


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

5portsF4n said:


> It makes no sense. Russia is less than 2 years away. Guy will be what, 31? If anything 2022 should be his last one. But whatever, all the power to him if he is out


I agree this might be an overreaction, but trying to look at from his perspective the dude receives TONS of scrutiny, rightly and wrongly. As soon as this game was over the coverage was about Messi's pk miss, about HIS lack of a trophy, about HIS reputation... At some point you gotta figure he's asking if it's all worth it.

Doesn't help that Maradonna keeps piling on Messi whenever he can, both to stay in the spotlight and paint himself as Messi's superior for the court of public opinion. Maybe if Messi would just cheat and get that 1 trophy...


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Del. Duplicate post


----------



## Nthest-Brazil (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok See you in Brasil 2019 Copa America.


----------



## JOHANNES1983 (Mar 18, 2013)

Congrats!






































​


----------



## Luisgui (Nov 6, 2013)

5portsF4n said:


> Full list of attendances:
> 
> 83,263 Mexico-Jamaica (Pasadena, Calif.)
> *82,026 Argentina-Colombia (East Rutherford, N.J.)*
> ...


When was that match?
I missed it¡ :gaah::gaah:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2016)

Luisgui said:


> When was that match?
> I missed it¡ :gaah::gaah:


:lol:

Guess I should read what I copy paste from other sites!


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

5portsF4n said:


> Full list of attendances:
> 
> 83,263 Mexico-Jamaica (Pasadena, Calif.)
> 82,026 Argentina-Chile (East Rutherford, N.J.)
> ...


Pretty good results. 

I'm curious about the numbers. Are they from the organizers? Does this means "tickets distributed" (sold, "packaged", complementary, etc.) or people through the turnstiles, paying or complimentary?


----------



## Menandro (Jun 9, 2003)

^^

Those numbers are pretty weird..This game didn't happen:

51,041 USA-Panama (Philadelphia)


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2016)

Menandro said:


> ^^
> 
> Those numbers are pretty weird..This game didn't happen:
> 
> 51,041 USA-Panama (Philadelphia)


It did happen. It was against Paraguay. Whoever came up with the list just messed up the countries in some instances.


----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

I think Messi retiring was a ploy for everyone to say how great he is... not to deride him for losing in another final and he can now concentrate on Barcelona until he returns as the messiah for Russia 2018.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2016)

Juanpabloangel said:


> I think Messi retiring was a ploy for everyone to say how great he is... not to deride him for losing in another final and he can now concentrate on Barcelona until he returns as the messiah for Russia 2018.


It's very possible. Can't remember who it was, but it's been done. Basically, Messi can give himself a fair bit of time off/rest if he "retires". Then, around April 2018, he'll be convinced to "come out of retirement". 

If he is serious, then I hope Argentina's boss (or next boss) has the balls to leave Messi out should he nominate that he's coming out of retirement.


----------



## carlosfng (Mar 1, 2010)

GunnerJacket said:


> I agree this might be an overreaction, but trying to look at from his perspective the dude receives TONS of scrutiny, rightly and wrongly. As soon as this game was over the coverage was about Messi's pk miss, about HIS lack of a trophy, about HIS reputation... At some point you gotta figure he's asking if it's all worth it.
> 
> Doesn't help that Maradonna keeps piling on Messi whenever he can, both to stay in the spotlight and paint himself as Messi's superior for the court of public opinion. Maybe if Messi would just cheat and get that 1 trophy...


LOL, as if Maradona got his famous trophy strictly by cheating...
I understand Messi shouldn't carry the world on his shoulders, and that his teammates (and FA) have much more of the blame for the continued dearth of silverware - but another thing to consider is that he is no leader. Plus, it is him who allows friends of him in the team (including the terrible coach, who was the one who needed to quit in the first place).

Oh well... judging by Maradona's own example in 94, and like others mention, he probably will return as a savior in 2018. Perhaps both him and Argentina need time apart.

Anyway, great Copa, equal and perhaps even better than last year - lots of shocks, lots of goals and fun games, lots of fans (organizers were meh, but not bad either). I do wish the Concacaf teams would have put up more of a fight, and personally the real negative is the performance of my national team. And, to me at least, the Copa also overshadowed the Euro, which also has been also the most interesting one in a while, but has had less fun games overall (it did have more filler games anyway, specially while the Copa was on).


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

*Talks for another joint Copa America 'beyond preliminary' - CONCACAF president*


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2017)

Gee what a surprise.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Stevie Wonder saw this one coming...


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Too much money at stake for it not to happen. The 2016 edition generated $400 million but with more time to sell sponsorship and TV rights combined with the added negotiating leverage of 2016's success, officials believe another tournament could make $1 billion. That's half as much as the European Championship.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...as-said-to-mull-1-billion-regional-tournament


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

I really see no reason why it shouldn't be permanent though. The addition of the US market will be huge for the revenues of all the other federations.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2017)

endrity said:


> I really see no reason why it shouldn't be permanent though. The addition of the US market will be huge for the revenues of all the other federations.


The one caveat here is that the US cant host it every time. And unless it can do so regularly, the benfits arent as clear cut as they otherwise might be.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

5portsF4n said:


> The one caveat here is that the US cant host it every time. And unless it can do so regularly, the benfits arent as clear cut as they otherwise might be.


I wouldn't worry about that. Brazil now has the venues to do the job, as does Canada and Mexico. This might also be something big enough to spur venue investment much like the World Cup itself, though on a comparably (and welcome!) smaller scale. Can also consider co-hosting among smaller nations.


----------



## noize (Jul 24, 2004)

I think this tournament is cementing a model that inevitably will run the show in the future, the CA 2016 just showed to everyone that a whole america tournament only valorize the sport in this continent.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

I feel like the US should at least be the back up spot like how Lucas Oil is the permanent back up for all NCAA Mens Basketball Final 4's.


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

5portsF4n said:


> The one caveat here is that the US cant host it every time. And unless it can do so regularly, the benfits arent as clear cut as they otherwise might be.


As GunnerJacket and noize point out, the rest of the continent will catch up with the infrastructure. The interest of US tv rights and sponsors will be present as long as the US national team is and they are probably larger sources of revenues than match tickets. Also, tournaments in Mexico and Canada can be easily attended by US residents. 

I think there are too many positive interests aligned here to not try and make tis work.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2017)

endrity said:


> As GunnerJacket and noize point out, the rest of the continent will catch up with the infrastructure. The interest of US tv rights and sponsors will be present as long as the US national team is and they are probably larger sources of revenues than match tickets. Also, tournaments in Mexico and Canada can be easily attended by US residents.
> 
> I think there are too many positive interests aligned here to not try and make tis work.


Wasnt referring to infrastrucutre specifically, but the ability to charge high ticket prices. 

In that sense, the rest of souh and north america, outside canada, wont catch up anytime soon. 

Tv rights, as yet, dont offset the loss in ticketing revenue that a 16 team copa held elsewhere would result in. 

What conmebol wants is concacaf money. But concacaf money only truly rolls in when e us or canada hosts something.


----------



## noize (Jul 24, 2004)

Personally I have no problem with the US or Canada hosting the tournament every time, this is the kind of game only attracts me to watch on tv and I only go to the stadium for my hometown club anyway, even when the national team plays here.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

5portsF4n said:


> Wasnt referring to infrastrucutre specifically, but the ability to charge high ticket prices.
> 
> In that sense, the rest of souh and north america, outside canada, wont catch up anytime soon.
> 
> ...


True, but the long-term business plan relies on the appeal of an event that is truly of/for the whole hemisphere and not simply a novelty showcase. By having the event in other places at least now and again then the return to the States will retain a premium value. Plus taking the event on the road will help spur at least a little investment among local hosts to help their domestic game, long-term chances for a WC for some nations, etc. 

Maybe they do come back to the milk-wagon that is the US again and again, but I think the event would retain a higher profile if it is seen like a true confederation championship, and that means rotating it among nations. 

If they do intend to return to the US frequently then I would love to see them rotate regions, doing the eastern half one time and the western half the other. Maybe that's via pairing up with Canada?


----------

